# The Official League of Legends Thread - - Part 27



## Tazmo (Jan 17, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 17, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 17, 2014)

not banning kassasin ggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2014)

Kass is just a ticking time bomb man.

Just no stopping this guy.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2014)

Yay a yasuo


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 17, 2014)

Silver again.


But this time it's silver 2 not 3 c: went 8-2


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2014)

@Phalanx
Good job bruh


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks

Nice spelling too


----------



## OS (Jan 17, 2014)

>having a friend on facebook who likes league porn pictures

.


----------



## OS (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> >having a friend on facebook who likes league porn pictures
> 
> .


lolhentai.net


Phanalax said:


> Thanks
> 
> Nice spelling too



Spelling 2 hrd


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2014)

Honestly you've got less of a chance to get AFKers during placement matches than you do during normal season.


----------



## OS (Jan 17, 2014)

hai dropped Berserk giving it a 5 and SAO got a 9


----------



## Bioness (Jan 17, 2014)

Vae said:


> Honestly you've got less of a chance to get AFKers during placement matches than you do during normal season.



He said with a posed look.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2014)

Tbh, that was an obvious bait.


----------



## OS (Jan 17, 2014)

Zunas jungling is definitely better than his adc. Then again, this is EG.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2014)

Zuna has been making good calls and imposing his lead on snoopeh tho. Hos aggrssion pretty much put xdg ahead. Im impresssed.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2014)

Just realised Yasuo has no crit items at 20+ mins into the game.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2014)

Lol

Just surrender

This is embarrassing


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2014)

Zuna has 17 kill participation out of his team's 18.

This change may work after all.

EG aren't playing that well tho. I'd like to see how zuna does against meteos.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 17, 2014)

That was sad.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2014)

EG just got fucked every which way


----------



## Bioness (Jan 17, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Lol
> 
> Just surrender
> 
> This is embarrassing



I don't think I've ever seen a team surrender in one for these matches, it isn't disabled is it? Or is it one of those "we may get lucky" things.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2014)

Anyway, Curse or die brodies.


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2014)

whos that gay black streamer?

i think he is commentating on the brawl games @ apex



thats him right?

sounds like him

looks like him but im not too familiar with him.....


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2014)

Bioness said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a team surrender in one for these matches, it isn't disabled is it? Or is it one of those "we may get lucky" things.



Hmm, I think I've seen someone in LCS surrender before, I may be wrong.


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2014)

ya its sky



god brawl is boring


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2014)

IWDOMINATE <3


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2014)

BASED COP 

QUAS THE GOD 

VOYMAN pek


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2014)

Jiy ur avy is funny

is it suppose to be


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2014)

I don't see what's so funny about Lee Jong Suk laughing


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2014)

It looks gay,hue


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2014)

Seeing Veigar made me miss Jacky


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 17, 2014)

> Riftwalk [ R ] - Cooldown is now 7/5/3 seconds (down from 7/5.5./4 compared to last PBE patch)



Riot please stop your shit what the fuck


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2014)

edit:

man lcs bores me

yasuo better solo


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2014)

4N said:


> It looks gay,hue



You would know that look, wouldn't you?

Since you see it in the mirror every day.



RemChu said:


> Yo sooo
> 
> i found out im goign to europe this summer,
> 
> ...



Cmon bruv ill fkin wrek u m8, sware on me mum.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 17, 2014)

Riven 1 HP/5 real


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2014)

Curse or Die


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2014)

Vae said:


> You would know that look, wouldn't you?
> 
> Since you see it in the mirror every day.



Heh, but you know It even better cuz u take it in the ass errday.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 17, 2014)

IWD can't hit a damn cocoon


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2014)

Voyboy could have won them that fight hard if he didn't use his hurricane Q while dashing on Tibbers.

Lol.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2014)

Yhis game is rly good

Shiphrtur is a god tho

And voy missed 2 times to ult like wth


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2014)

Hitbox on nid spears are ridiculously large.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2014)

4N said:


> Yhis game is rly good
> 
> Shiphrtur is a god tho
> 
> And voy missed 2 times to ult like wth



3 times actually, first a knock up he got, then Lulu knockup then Shyv ult.

Then he ruined his 4th attempt by wasting the 3rd proc while dashing.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 17, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> Riven 1 HP/5 real



For increased shield value? Probably worth.

Her win rate's dropped down from 50% to 46% doe. Rekt.

I bet it'll change though. It's way lower than any other champion.


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 17, 2014)

This fucking shit ISP


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 17, 2014)

WOOOOOW THE STEAL


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2014)

Curse or Die.

IWDominate witih the fucking smite steals


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2014)

CRS

CRS

CRS

CRS

CRS


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2014)

Good game from both teams
But dammit CST while did u throw with le baron


----------



## Raidoton (Jan 17, 2014)

Bioness said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a team surrender in one for these matches, it isn't disabled is it? Or is it one of those "we may get lucky" things.


The teams rarely surrender, but they do. There were even games where a team surrendered surprisingly early.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Curse or Die.
> 
> IWDominate witih the fucking smite steals



Best thing he did all game cuz he was lackluster for most of it tbh.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2014)

My fucking boy Cop was so big

And the Voyman with the Quasgod 

Zekent was pretty good too

Not to mention Dom, even though his cocoon rate was kinda low, the Baron steals


----------



## Treerone (Jan 17, 2014)

teeto ban lol


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2014)

TEEMO BAN


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 17, 2014)

They banned all of Hai's champs


----------



## Treerone (Jan 17, 2014)

The wolf makes his return


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 17, 2014)

The EU influence


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2014)

Shy pushes wave and warwick will lose cs under tower

zzzz


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 17, 2014)

WHAT THE HELL STREAM


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2014)

watch it on the utube option or whatever

2 ez


----------



## Raidoton (Jan 17, 2014)

Don't tell me it's another DDoS or shit like that .-.


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2014)

Hmmm probably not?


----------



## Treerone (Jan 17, 2014)

RemChu said:


> watch it on the utube option or whatever
> 
> 2 ez



All of them were down.

Back up now.


----------



## Austin (Jan 17, 2014)

Won my first placement. 

I feel solid on Vi :3


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 17, 2014)

Giving Meteos Vi again. And Zuna this game didn't make an impact due to the lack of objective control. They lost every dragon basically and C9 did a good job doing the picks and bans by not giving Zuna Olaf.

Xmithie was a target in every team fight with Vi on him and then Yasuo ult = Dead Xmithie.


----------



## Nim (Jan 17, 2014)

"Placement matches on EUW are easy: the team who lags less wins..."

xD


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm actually going to make an effort to get gold this season. 

Not just play a ranked game like once a week, which I did I the past lolo


----------



## Austin (Jan 17, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> I'm actually going to make an effort to get gold this season.
> 
> Not just play a ranked game like once a week, which I did I the past lolo



same dude

i'm gonna actually try hard this season haha


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 17, 2014)

Major laggs for most ppl, random disconnects, unable of movement ingame etc pp.

Client says live maintenance

no loss forgiven


thats how is working



can't decide between 



or


----------



## OS (Jan 17, 2014)

Just a friendly reminder that you queers said that Leona isn't good against thresh while i did say she was.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 17, 2014)

she's fine against thresh, thresh can just sometimes help counter her engages.


thresh is slightly above leona in one way, as his e counters her e, and his lantern can help someone caught out by her get away, if they survive the stun. that doesn't make leona crap against him, just a bit less effective if the right circumstances line up


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2014)

Madlife clearly blessed krepo this morning.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2014)

Just went 19/6 as first time fizz.

Lmao

The damages were too real.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 17, 2014)

The random SNoophe Randuins Omen at Red BUff


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 17, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Just went 19/6 as first time fizz.
> 
> Lmao
> 
> The damages were too real.



Just wait until you get really good at him c:


----------



## OS (Jan 17, 2014)

How to counter Hotshot

>ban leblanc


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 17, 2014)

I ...

Why couldn't they just bring in Jiji?


----------



## Treerone (Jan 17, 2014)

Wait wtf. I thought HSGG was jungling.


----------



## Austin (Jan 17, 2014)

link is a strong player

him in the jungle will probably be pretty good tbh


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 17, 2014)

Yay Katarina


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2014)

Hotshot looks so old lol


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 17, 2014)

The DL facechecks


----------



## Sajin (Jan 17, 2014)

3-5 from 0-4 in placements, about to go 4-5, then I dc, see my team won but I get a leave and a bronze icon on profile instead.

I hate this game so much right now I might ragequit


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 17, 2014)

It happens to the best of us. Most of my placements, the enemy had afkers and shiz. I got lucky for about 5 games, kinda feel bad


----------



## Chausie (Jan 17, 2014)

we did say that it may be best to leave it for a while sajin. the best time to find someone to duo with is prob during placements, esp if you're going to rush them as soon as it resets

talking about placements, diamond 1 friend of mine got plat 2 after going 5-5 in placements, diamond 4 guy on friendslist got gold 2, by going 7w 3 l in placements. 2 losses being loss prevented


----------



## Nim (Jan 17, 2014)

I got placed in Silver 5.. oh well, not the worst I guess <.< my matches were horrible though. And with horrible matches I mean horrible teammates and/or laggs.

"Vayne's Academy" sounds nice though :>


----------



## OS (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## Nim (Jan 17, 2014)

my second journey to gold begins!


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 17, 2014)

Guys
In times like these, we should forget about all the unimportant things
Think about the fun things in life
All of us can enjoy snowboarding, basketball, even just a boxing session could liven us up a lot.
Things change. Things take a different turn. 





But not Full AP Annie support.
Not fucking fun at all to face that little illiterate bitch


----------



## Treerone (Jan 17, 2014)

CLG had pretty good rotations that game.

I gotta start playing more before I go through my placements. Playing like shit after playing much less.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 17, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> But not Full AP Annie support.
> Not fucking fun at all to face that little *illiterate bitch*


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 17, 2014)

This is pretty cool.

Oh and this too 



:3


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2014)

OMG dunkey on stream,


wtf


hahahahhaasaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Sajin (Jan 17, 2014)

4-6 (smh that stupid leave) Silver 3, Yi pentakill.

I'll take it, though I am not sure why Elise keeps sharks


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2014)

yo can someone link me to the game c9 used teemo. that sounds nasty as fuck.

best team na using satan.

i must see that


----------



## Nim (Jan 17, 2014)

dat Jinx in my last game... NEVER switched to the longer range weapon >-< it's a pain to support someone who keeps walking into everything the enemy has to offer


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2014)

Did you communicate that in chat?

lol that sucks.


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2014)

mmm this korra

would impregnate


----------



## Maerala (Jan 17, 2014)

I so enjoy shitting on this sudden horde of terror Teemo players.


----------



## Didi (Jan 17, 2014)

Definitely not gonna play ranked until all the plats/diamonds have finished their placements



Also prolly gonna duo with a friend of mine since we haven't ever lost when duoq'ing


but w/e I'll see what happens



Also, finally caught up with lcs, this fucking week was so hard to watch since so many matches with barely any time
I'm gonna cry if EG goes 0-4 just like Alliance 

but yeay hotshotnidaleegg getting clg a win


----------



## Treerone (Jan 17, 2014)

RemChu said:


> yo can someone link me to the game c9 used teemo. that sounds nasty as fuck.
> 
> best team na using satan.
> 
> i must see that



[YOUTUBE]bc3xhk97o48[/YOUTUBE]
Offered great map control.


----------



## OS (Jan 17, 2014)

is it me or is the lag terrible now?


----------



## Magic (Jan 18, 2014)

yo

lets bet

can any of us make it to challenger this season....


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah no lets not


----------



## Magic (Jan 18, 2014)

Come on man raise your donger.

New year new elo


----------



## Nim (Jan 18, 2014)

wow dat last game of mine was shit >_> enemy garen seemed to know some of our team and started feeding on purpose. And the two from our team encouraged him. This community...


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 18, 2014)

I am getting to.D1 by next season but no one who regularly posts in this thread will get Challenger by then. Not even by end of S5 id say. 


Also what about an another inhouse


----------



## Magic (Jan 18, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> I am getting to.D1 by next season but no one who regularly posts in this thread will get Challenger by then. Not even by end of S5 id say.
> 
> 
> Also what about an another inhouse


I believe in my boy

the one and only


























4n


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh wow I went 5-5 in placements. Same as WAD but I got placed in Gold 3. Wat. System op


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 18, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Guys
> In times like these, we should forget about all the unimportant things
> Think about the fun things in life
> All of us can enjoy snowboarding, basketball, even just a boxing session could liven us up a lot.
> Things change. Things take a different turn.




Dont enjoy any of those listed things.

I prefer ski, handball and real wrestling/fights. 

Though watching Riot failing at making this ELO-"softreset" is quite hilarious.

would be easier to completely reset the ELO, so no one can complain about the shit they've messed up now. :-/ this so-called soft-restart creates a hilarious matchmaking, getting platinum & challenger players into a game.

dats just crap


----------



## Magic (Jan 18, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Oh wow I went 5-5 in placements. Same as WAD but I got placed in Gold 3. Wat. System op


What is WAD currently?


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 18, 2014)

ong 





RemChu said:


> I believe in my boy
> 
> the one and only
> 
> ...



Long time ago before he left he has like 2 weeks and would get Plat
Year later...


----------



## Nim (Jan 18, 2014)

At 66 LP right now :3 hopefully will get silver 4 later today


----------



## Magic (Jan 18, 2014)

hmmmmmm

so

xerath.

y has this champ eluded my gaze for so long? Pew pew beams are so beautiful.


----------



## Magic (Jan 18, 2014)

I unlocked Olaf....this one epic custom skin with like this warhammer battle suit guy I found for him doesnt work. >.>

check the league craft thingie and found this beauty.




IM WALKING ON SUNSHINE

so cool....sora skin!!!!


edit: It doesn't work.....le sigh.


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2014)

first ranked game was a good game

[/IMG]


----------



## Reich (Jan 18, 2014)

why so try-hard on aram and dominion?
played that modes, cuz 5on5 was so depressing with the "me mid,or afk" players 
heimer kills me so hard with his turrents...it?s a lil op that he can start with 3 at the beginning Oo

and still don?t like the new mastery system, nearly destroyed some champs on ttl ( i prefer this map and only play ranked there..).

@Original Sin
dmg-graph or it didn?t happen


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 18, 2014)

Idk when I'm going to do my placements.  Honestly I'd rather play against plats/diamonds though because playing against people that don't think isn't fun.  So maybe I'll do them soon.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 18, 2014)

Pretty amusing to see older champions like Mundo and Shyvanna being the top sellers in the store. The bandwagon effect is strong.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 18, 2014)

omg clg won


----------



## VoDe (Jan 18, 2014)

new Lol nick


----------



## Darth (Jan 18, 2014)

vs Dig. Congrats CLG you beat potentially the worst team this year.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 18, 2014)

it's a win and i'll take it


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2014)

No need to be so harsh, Hady.


----------



## αce (Jan 18, 2014)

cj blaze 3-1 over najin sword
what was this about blaze not being top 3-4?


----------



## VoDe (Jan 18, 2014)

ummm

i have played 5 placements... 2 wins, 1 loss and 2 loss prevented???


----------



## Darth (Jan 18, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Riot please stop your shit what the fuck


holy shit reading comprehension pls. 

They're not at all in anyway buffing Kassadin you blind sheep. Get off the hate train and actually read the numbers before crying. 


VoDe said:


> ummm
> 
> i have played 5 placements... 2 wins, 1 loss and 2 loss prevented???



it basically means that those 2 loss prevented games won't count at all towards your placements. so you'll still have to play all ten games, but only 8 of them will count.


----------



## Nim (Jan 18, 2014)

uhhh loss prevented again? Didn't notice any laggs or something.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah I don't get all the loss prevented


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2014)

I think Saint is Gold 1 and Keyori is Silver 1.

This new ranked system is hilarious.


----------



## Nim (Jan 18, 2014)

Vi is so much fun  definitely my main jungler atm. Played Hecarim a lot some time ago but I failed hard at him when the enemy team invaded or counter ganked early. What should I do in this situation?


----------



## VoDe (Jan 18, 2014)

only problem with Vi is that it's a fucking hard to carry with her

thats why i prefer Lee Sin

at least i cant carry with her


----------



## Sajin (Jan 18, 2014)

Don't play Vi myself, but pretty sure it's just you.


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2014)

I got a penta on vi. Ad vi is terror.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2014)

Uh, carrying with Vi is so much easier than Lee.

Lee can get initiations off but that requires skill, after that it's hard to do anything if your team is useless.

Vi on the other hand can make plays and actually duel people really well, easier to carry with and easier to initiate.


----------



## Nim (Jan 18, 2014)

I meant what to do if I'm counterganked or invaded as Hecarim early .-.


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2014)

>hard to carry with Vi


wat

that shit is mad simple
ult into Qing them backwards pretty much always nets you a kill
you have good dueling
even without ult ganks are still pretty good
you give both cc and mad damage in ganks (especially maxing Q)


Way simpler than Lee
One of the easiest junglers to carry with imo
Tho that might also just be because I like her a lot and play her a lot


----------



## Maerala (Jan 18, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> I meant what to do if I'm counterganked or invaded as Hecarim early .-.



If you get invaded early and they actually stay to take the buff (a lot invasions these days end with the invaders backing off after getting first blood), the best you can do is go take their buff while they do yours.

As for getting counterganked, just don't gank early if their laner and jungler are stronger than you and your laner unless you see their jungler elsewhere imo.


----------



## Nim (Jan 18, 2014)

holy shit pekpekpek


----------



## Nim (Jan 18, 2014)

Maerala said:


> If you get invaded early and they actually stay to take the buff (a lot invasions these days end with the invaders backing off after getting first blood), the best you can do is go take their buff while they do yours.
> 
> As for getting counterganked, just don't gank early if their laner and jungler are stronger than you and your laner unless you see their jungler elsewhere imo.



So just playing passive? Okay :d


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2014)

Or you play the pony like a boss and just go ham on everything.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 18, 2014)

You don't necessarily have to play passive, especially as Hecarim who's a strong ganker. But if your laner is vulnerable early you wanna make sure they're not gonna get run over if you do get counterganked.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2014)

Adrian the silver shitter trying to teach people how to play.

Hmmmm.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm rubber you're glue.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2014)

Considering you actually take offense to what I say.

You used that the wrong way.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 18, 2014)

Do I? I have no illusions about my skill at this game. 

And I'm unranked. Get it right, bb.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 18, 2014)

i found it hard as fuck to carry with Vi

when ever i ult enemy ADC, my own them focuses tank or support

like WHY THE FUCk


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2014)

this was a fun game. Now 2-0.
[/IMG]


our bot lane was feeding hard and i dc'd and came in 2 mins late. I thought it was over. But Kat started roaming and got fed and once i hit level 6 darius nor anyone could 1v1 me. I pushed lanes and it was basically ours. We went for baron and then they tried killing all of us which was stupid because their base was filled with minions. Cait was also pushing bot but they paid no heed because she was behind a bit. i ran into their base and boosted her speed and GGWP.


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2014)

Mfw im doing good so far


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2014)

You need to work on that CSing.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 18, 2014)

Played with a jayce today that did not know how to gate+blast combo. I told him to use it and said to shut up. He even had a skin too. Wtf.


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2014)

I think i did pretty good with items by that mark.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

VoDe said:


> i found it hard as fuck to carry with Vi
> 
> when ever i ult enemy ADC, my own them focuses tank or support
> 
> like WHY THE FUCk



You need to work on your focus and direct your team on who to go on.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

yes

comcast guy just fixed my internet

now i can watch LCS at home instead of heading over to the lan centre thats like 3 minutes away. 

such time, much convenience


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 18, 2014)

One day, riot, I will get a good aram team comp.

One day.


----------



## Nim (Jan 18, 2014)

If you get a good aram team comp, the enemy gets a better one


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2014)

*
Fear is freedom! Control is liberty! Contradiction is truth! That is the reality of this world! Listen well, you pigs in human clothing, and submit to that reality!*​
















satsuki-sama is best girl
and ya'll should watch kill la kill


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2014)

> satsuki-sama is best girl
> and ya'll should watch kill la kill



She's whatever and the show a solid 8/10 if anything.


[youtube]TZam9uAblDw[/youtube]


----------



## Sansa (Jan 18, 2014)

CURSE OR DIE


----------



## Sansa (Jan 18, 2014)

CRS 

CRS

CRS

CRS


----------



## Sansa (Jan 18, 2014)

VOYBOY ON AKALI


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2014)

Questionable teamcomp.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

these crs picks tho 

i shall root for them this game. its hilarious lool


----------



## Sansa (Jan 18, 2014)

Dom said they came up with a lot of new crazy strats that work and they'd unveil them this week.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 18, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> CRS
> 
> CRS
> 
> ...



I'm on Jiyeon with this.

CRS with the picks !


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2014)

If Curse doesn't get ahead by mid game it's over for them.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 18, 2014)

VOYMAN

VOY

MAN


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

THESE MOTHAFCKING CRS PLAYS

SO HYPHY

GO CRS GO CRS


----------



## Sansa (Jan 18, 2014)

Lata bitchh


----------



## Sansa (Jan 18, 2014)

VOYBOY IS GOING SO FUCKING HARD


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2014)

Hey I'm Zuna, I decide to not camp the Akali with no flash early game.

Becuase logic.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 18, 2014)

CURSE OR DIE


----------



## Maerala (Jan 18, 2014)

So nice to see unorthodox picks be so successful.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

FCKING SAINTVICIOUS TEACHING CRS THE HIDDEN OP

FCK YEAH


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2014)

K so this is curses game to lose.


----------



## Infamy (Jan 18, 2014)

Haven't seen Curse play so well in...ever


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

Maerala said:


> So nice to see unorthodox picks be so successful.



im finally glad NA is willing to try new stuff.

saint innovating jungle wukong and pantheon. IWD taking the teachings very well


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2014)

Also I just realized this may make akali fotm


----------



## Sansa (Jan 18, 2014)

OOOOO

COP

OOOOOO

OOO

MY BOY


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

my god

crs is outplaying everyone

i love it!


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

fcking cop outplaying xmithie too hard.

gg get rekt son


----------



## Sansa (Jan 18, 2014)

Get

fukin

rekt


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

crs teamwork is so damn good right now

they are playing their teamcomp BEAUTIFULLY

im so impressed right now. definitely best game NA LCS so far and overall even


----------



## Sansa (Jan 18, 2014)

THAT IS MY FUCKING BOY COP

ALWAYS SUPPORTED HIM

BASED COP


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2014)

I'd still pick DL over Cop. Props to what seems like an improvement though.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 18, 2014)

why doesn't one or two people on xdg upgrade to the trinket which gives them a pink ward, instead buying pinks over and over again


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> I'd still pick DL over Cop. Props to what seems like an improvement though.



i dnt know man

Cop has always been solid but never really there in fights

but today you can see his positioning and constantly getting on dmg

he has been outplaying constantly

doublelift needs to step up his game bu he is already aware tho. 

i still think double is top 3 adc but by no means is it as clear cut as it was last year.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

also take into account that Cop has no one to peel for him either


----------



## Sansa (Jan 18, 2014)

Cop gets dived?
No problem

Kill everyone


----------



## Sansa (Jan 18, 2014)

Karthus and Panth only have tier 1 boots


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2014)

4N said:


> i dnt know man
> 
> Cop has always been solid but never really there in fights
> 
> ...



Doublelift hasn't has a competent support. Aphro is k but he's no Xpecial.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

THE BOY WONDER


----------



## Sansa (Jan 18, 2014)

Lata bitchhh.

Curse or Die


----------



## Sansa (Jan 18, 2014)

Time for CLG to win.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> Doublelift hasn't has a competent support. Aphro is k but he's no Xpecial.



aphro is actually pretty good. last season he was mediocre but he has been playing support for an entire year now. and has reached challenger with it already (even before he started duo q'ing with doublelift)

most importantly tho, the synergy rush hour has is pretty incredible. you can't even see that when Xpecial duo's with Turtle because sometimes they seem to be on the wrong page.

i think just them being better players overall make up for that but in terms of synergy, rush hour > X-Turtle bot lane imo.


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2014)

Good to see Curse get into form again


Didn't expect them to beat XDG

But Zuna is an idiot for not hard camping an Akali without fucking flash


----------



## Sansa (Jan 18, 2014)

People praising Cop on reddit 

My baby boy has turned into a carry


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

my heart isn't ready for this c9 vs clg game

i can only pray that clg doesn't get stomped too hard ;(


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2014)

>implying hotshot won't shit all over c9

they aint ready for the based god


clg 4-0


I motherfucking believe


----------



## Sansa (Jan 18, 2014)

> @CrsStvicious 4m I don't think Zuna knows what pantheon does




Pls let CLG win
Where is Ace-kun?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

Didi said:


> Good to see Curse get into form again
> 
> 
> Didn't expect them to beat XDG
> ...



zuna's inexperience showed in that game and i typed a rly long tl;dr to terry on the client.

he had no awareness for a countergank mid, which is what he should have played for as mancloud pushed rly hard and akali can't even push back. with XDG getting that early tower Zuna had more options to explore and that is good but it can be bad if you choose the wrong one. when mancloud started pushing rly hard, IIRC Crs botlane pushed even harder, grabbing zuna's attention to bot lane. all Crs had to do was not even take towerl just keep zuna there. this meant that IWD had an easy lane to gank.  voyboy with the exhaust made sure that by no means would Mancloud be able to trade at all and even if he flash he'd still be hindered by the exhaust.

Crs outplayed XDG on all ends. not much you can do there. 

exremely well played by CRS. i actually have high hopes for a good LCS season in NA this year.


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2014)

4N said:


> aphro is actually pretty good. last season he was mediocre but he has been playing support for an entire year now. and has reached challenger with it already (even before he started duo q'ing with doublelift)
> 
> most importantly tho, the synergy rush hour has is pretty incredible. you can't even see that when Xpecial duo's with Turtle because sometimes they seem to be on the wrong page.
> 
> i think just them being better players overall make up for that but in terms of synergy, rush hour > X-Turtle bot lane imo.



I have not seen the synergy rush hour has even compare to Doublespecial.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> THAT IS MY FUCKING BOY COP
> 
> ALWAYS SUPPORTED HIM
> 
> BASED COP



You also said he was amazing based on his KDA back when he sucked balls.

Which was hilarious.

He's gotten better but you called him amazing when he sucked.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

Didi said:


> >implying hotshot won't shit all over c9
> 
> they aint ready for the based god
> 
> ...



if HSGG somehow plays well against Hai and if Link does well against Meteos...

then clearly the gods are playing pranks on us.

i dnt expect CLG to win this at all but i will support them as i always have.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 18, 2014)

The communication from CRS to make that comp work and stomp so hard was really good.

I want Curse to challenge for first this split after a rather lacklustre end to last season.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 18, 2014)

4N said:


> if HSGG somehow plays well against Hai and if Link does well against Meteos...
> 
> then clearly the gods are playing pranks on us.
> 
> i dnt expect CLG to win this at all but i will support them as i always have.



Believe in MIdaleeGG.

Believe in Pentalift.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 18, 2014)

Target banning hotshot immediately


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2014)

>banning LeBlancShotGG

FUCK YOU C9


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 18, 2014)

Vae said:


> You also said he was amazing based on his KDA back when he sucked balls.
> 
> Which was hilarious.
> 
> He's gotten better but you called him amazing when he sucked.



Lol yeah, hes not that amazing


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2014)

I'd like to see Ballz on trundle or darius for the tank meta


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

double looks so nervous tho

i believe in rush hour. they CAN beat SneakyNation botlane but sneaky has gone up a level since last split. its up in the air as to how that match up goes.


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2014)

CLG should pick lissandra. Great for that lockdown comp.


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2014)

Cass ain't so bad either but Liss counters zed.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 18, 2014)

The Cass pick though.
My 2nd choice mid 

I believe in Yiliang.


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2014)

SNAKES EAT SPIDERS


GET FUCKED C9


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

that cass pick tho

im loving that NA is trying new stuff


----------



## Sansa (Jan 18, 2014)

Which reminds me, I should buy Jade fang.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 18, 2014)

What is CLG doing


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2014)

you guys right now


----------



## Sansa (Jan 18, 2014)

This is depressing.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

wtf'

i thought meteos would be outplaying link in the jungle

but link so far in both games has read both ganks brilliantly

wtf

COUNTER LOGIC PLS


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2014)

YES

BASED CLG TIEING IT BACK


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2014)

fuck


clg pls


that was disgraceful


not doing anything, giving away free inhib


and then losing the teamfight anyway


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

fcking clg

whyyy


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2014)

you guys right now.

ace right now


----------



## Chausie (Jan 18, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> you guys right now.
> 
> ace right now



you posted this twice on the same page

people saw it the first time


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

clg always fcking hesitating

always
ALWAYS

its always the FCKING hesitation that kills them


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2014)

ugggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh



can't believe they randomly threw it away like that


fucking
>na scene
with calls like that around baron area
fucking always


I'm so fucking disappointed now
that would've been easier for me if it was just a stomp


but noooooooo

it's clg

of course they have to give us hope first, before they crush it


----------



## Sansa (Jan 18, 2014)

Fuck CLG.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 18, 2014)

And the baron claims another NA team. 

Wooooo C9


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh well at least it's now time to watch TSM destroy Digshitas


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2014)

Chausie said:


> you posted this twice on the same page
> 
> people saw it the first time



I know. It's nice to shove in their faces for not believing the ones on the 9th cloud.



Also, meteos said "I got cumshot in 7". Lol.


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2014)

Also lol


I'm fairly sure

Meteos when talking about when Cocoon would be up again said
>Cumshot in 7

rofl

edit: oh damn, ninjad by OS


clg is dumb for not just banning Meteos' best jungler tho


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 18, 2014)

Didi said:


> Also lol
> 
> 
> I'm fairly sure
> ...



Meteos played vi twice yesterday and he did pretty well on them. I didn't see picks and bans phase so it was good of clg taking jinx.

Also yeah he says that in solo que all the time lol


----------



## αce (Jan 18, 2014)

>Clg
>your hopes and dreams fulfilled

pick one


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2014)

Didi said:


> Also lol
> 
> 
> I'm fairly sure
> ...


You can't ban out meteos. His best jungle was/is nasus.


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2014)

No his best jungle atm is most definitely Elise
Vi is second probably


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2014)

Im just sayin even if it was last season he's 10/0 on nasus.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 18, 2014)

Dyrus on WW dayum


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2014)

I tried  ww top. It's fine but the mana costs are absurd.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

statistically, vi is his best champion

he is a beast on either of them though.


----------



## Shozan (Jan 18, 2014)

I've seen some really good WW recently but, does WW is really good on the current meta or that's just TSM not giving a fuck cause is Dignitas?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

bjerg should consider a rap career cuz dem chainz 2 tight


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2014)

4N said:


> bjerg should consider a rap career cuz dem chainz 2 tight


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2014)

>dig gets pretty much the best knockups and stuns in a 5v4
>still loses


get fucked dignigs
digniggers?
diggerniggers?

don't know which one sounds the best


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2014)

So that new UQ holder chap. Akamatsu ken going brutal.


----------



## αce (Jan 18, 2014)

but.....scarra best mid NA


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 18, 2014)

Didi said:


> >dig gets pretty much the best knockups and stuns in a 5v4
> >still loses
> 
> 
> ...



diggernigs



Shozan said:


> I've seen some really good WW recently but, does WW is really good on the current meta or that's just TSM not giving a fuck cause is Dignitas?



Not sure if great but absolutely better


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2014)

Holy shit dignitas is so fucking shit


Also Cruzer is fat as fuck


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2014)

Now it's time for bad clg vs bad clg eu.


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2014)

CLGEU VS CLG

MATCH OF THE CENTURY

CLASH OF THE TITANS


GET HYPED





























*Spoiler*: __ 



lol


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## αce (Jan 18, 2014)

ill be surprised if clg loses this game
also, when dexter comes back i expect clg to be third NA


----------



## Shozan (Jan 18, 2014)

If Dig keeps playing this bad I can see them going 0 - 28, and that will be really sad.


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2014)

αce said:


> ill be surprised if clg loses this game
> also, when dexter comes back i expect clg to be third NA



Don't put in so much hope into them.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2014)

Didi said:


> Holy shit dignitas is so fucking shit
> 
> 
> *Also Cruzer is fat as fuck*



That wasn't even needed.

Honestly, go fuck yourself Didi, you're an ugly little gnome.


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2014)

Vae I will murder you and take a shit in your malformed skull


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2014)

Come at me you neanderthal


----------



## αce (Jan 18, 2014)

technically you're both part neanderthal but ok


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2014)

Technically we're all kinda ^ (use bro).


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2014)

Lol CLG, they don't even have a stronger early.

What call was that, they already got them off the drag.


----------



## Nim (Jan 18, 2014)

1/0/20 Lulu game pek
The teamplay was fantastic, I love such games


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2014)

NIEN HAD POTENTIAL DOE.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2014)

Phreak pls.

Jatt facepalming so hard.


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2014)

Start crying, plebs.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 18, 2014)

at least we didin't go 0-4 right ace


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

my heart is beginning to die inside


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2014)

tbh for a 10-3 kill game it's not that bad.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 18, 2014)

Well.... 

At least EG won't go 0-4. Same for CLG


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2014)

I WONDER HOW WICKD AND FROGGEN FEELS.


----------



## αce (Jan 18, 2014)

hahaha clg is so bad goddamn
this nien top lane is starting to become questionable


w.e. im just gonna go watch blaze beating najin sword vod


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2014)

CLG worst team NA except for Dig?

CLG number 7?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

αce said:


> hahaha clg is so bad goddamn
> this nien top lane is starting to become questionable
> 
> 
> w.e. im just gonna go watch blaze beating najin sword vod



why all the nien hate?

over the course of the 3 games, nien and aphro have performed the best.

like the nien circlejerk hate is getting old. 

if anything he is performing better than he did at BoTA.

CLG went on tilt after that C9 game. dunno why considering except for that costly baron dance which was unnecessary, they actually played the rest of the game well. keeping in mind HSGG can't really stack to the other mid laners in the competitive scene and Link was in a role he does not play... meh, wasn't expecting much from that roster.

their score better than [A] so its k, NA win.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2014)

4N said:


> why all the nien hate?
> 
> over the course of the 3 games, nien and aphro have performed the best.
> 
> ...



Why all the Nien hate?

Because he's been preforming badly ever since the start of 2nd LCS season.

He's really underwhelming as a top laner and should have just stayed ADC.

Same reason Cruzer gets hate.


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2014)

I think dexter not being there is a pain because i think Link can carry as midlaner.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

Vae said:


> Why all the Nien hate?
> 
> Because he's been preforming badly ever since the start of 2nd LCS season.
> 
> ...



save your breath and hate on Froggen because he has been performing terribly for his standards.

hating on Nien is pointless. Fresh start, fresh season. Out of the 3 games CLG played so far, this was his worst.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 18, 2014)

Now, now. As long Dig goes 0-4, we should all be happy


----------



## Maerala (Jan 18, 2014)

Well then.

Lot of hotshotgg hype for nothing.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> I think dexter not being there is a pain because i think Link can carry as midlaner.



well Link is obviously better mid than HSGG is or will be.

But Link never really carries and he has pointed this out in blog after IEM in November.

one can hope that Dexter being back can get CLG back on track but its hard to say when they never really are if truth be told.


----------



## αce (Jan 18, 2014)

lol who hyped hot shot?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

αce said:


> lol who hyped hot shot?



all of reddit


----------



## αce (Jan 18, 2014)

u either missed 70% of clg's games last split or you aren't paying attention
nien is not playing well
at all
like...not in the slightest

for a long time
like...a long time


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2014)

4N said:


> save your breath and hate on Froggen because he has been performing terribly for his standards.
> 
> hating on Nien is pointless. Fresh start, fresh season. Out of the 3 games CLG played so far, this was his worst.



Or you know, I can keep hating on Nien too because he still hasn't performed well in the past few months.

Save your breath and go back to circlejerking about how you believed in certain people before anyone else.

Or you know, trying to actually argue about things you seemingly have no idea about.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

αce said:


> u either missed 70% of clg's games last split or you aren't paying attention
> nien is not playing well
> at all
> like...not in the slightest
> ...



why are you talking about last split? its a fresh season like i said.

and this was Nien's worst game. and no one else performed on CLG. that fight at drag was terrible and they totally disrespected the Mundo teleport.


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2014)

Curse vs CLG and TSM looks like fun tomorrow if they can do what they did today.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

Vae said:


> Or you know, I can keep hating on Nien too because he still hasn't performed well in the past few months.
> 
> Save your breath and go back to circlejerking about how you believed in certain people before anyone else.
> 
> Or you know, trying to actually argue about things you seemingly have no idea about.



who do i circlejerk exactly? i call things how i see it. your arguments are pathetic. keep talking about things that were said 6 months ago, like they have any relevancy right now in the present.


----------



## αce (Jan 18, 2014)

clg always brings out the kind in our hearts


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

dnt know why vae is even talking about circlejerk when he heads it the most in this thread.

ALL stomps NA's arguably worst team and all of a sudden they are terror to behold, riding all of the players' dick.

ALL get stomped in their very first week from even presumably the teams you'd least expect and i don't hear a single word from you.

smh.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 18, 2014)

ye, knew eg could do it \o/

why does the long haired one in dignitas talk so slowly


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2014)

yeay EG won
fuck CLG lost


Don't know if I should be more glad about EG looking pretty fucking good in that game, or sad about CLG looking pretty fucking bad in that game

=/


----------



## Cronos (Jan 18, 2014)

clg bot lane not doing too good either

pretty much everyone but link is bad


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2014)

4N said:


> dnt know why vae is even talking about circlejerk when he heads it the most in this thread.
> 
> ALL stomps NA's arguably worst team and all of a sudden they are terror to behold, riding all of the players' dick.
> 
> ...



rofl


you really need to stop getting so upset over vae baiting you


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

Didi said:


> yeay EG won
> fuck CLG lost
> 
> 
> ...



lets be honest

CLG did terrible that game. if they played nearly half as decently as they did against C9 then that game would still be going on at least.

like they take their losses so hard and go on tilt too easily. :\

props to EG for winning. they deserved it but CLG didn't play anywhere near their best and it showed.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

Didi said:


> rofl
> 
> 
> you really need to stop getting so upset over vae baiting you



Vae keeps catching me at vulnerable times! 

i dnt know how to rip my heart out like ace. i dnt even expect much from CLG but there is always that hope...

that is extinguished like a weak flame.

every. single. time.

;_____;


----------



## Chausie (Jan 18, 2014)

i thought that pastry guy was gona be casting the na lcs? anyone know when he's coming?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2014)

4N said:


> dnt know why vae is even talking about circlejerk when he heads it the most in this thread.
> 
> ALL stomps NA's arguably worst team and all of a sudden they are terror to behold, riding all of the players' dick.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, what was that?

I never even mentioned Alliance other than that they looked like they could achieve something, then I laughed at them when they failed hard in the LCS and made shitty plays.

Great example there, Mr. ''I LIKED THIS GUY/TEAM BEFORE YOU GUYS''

Seriously, you're retarded as fuck Kyle, and you try to be a hipster all the time.

So what if it's a new season, he still hasn't had any impressive games and he doesn't suddenly get 50 times better after 2 weeks.

You honestly have no idea what you're talking about in 90% of the convos regarding LoL as an eSport.



Chausie said:


> i thought that pastry guy was gona be casting the na lcs? anyone know when he's coming?



Next week if I remember correctly.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 18, 2014)

phreak is a shit caster atm


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

Vae said:


> I'm sorry, what was that?
> 
> I never even mentioned Alliance other than that they looked like they could achieve something, then I laughed at them when they failed hard in the LCS and made shitty plays.
> 
> ...


you are fcking retarded, you know that right? 

im saying that forget about last season. it has no relevance now.

and see, this where you show your ignorance. you talk about how I know nothing about LoL as an esport but this game is dictated by patches. just because one player was great in one season it doesn't mean they will perform the next. and it works vice versa.

how many LoL players you know have fallen because of changing seasons, continuous patches and better players rising?

my point is exactly.

Nien has been less than astounding for a long while, i'll give you that.

but its a new season. 3 games CLG played. he played well in 2 of them and he did badly in one. cut the guy some grief.


*Spoiler*: __ 



i still remember when i said Doublelift wasn't top adc in NA and almost all of you wanted my head. herp a derp. 

1 month later.

yeah, doublelift isn't the best adc in NA anymore.




you fcking sheep. go bleat your bullshit to someone that actually can tolerate your non-sense.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2014)

I've never liked him, at first it was because he got so many things wrong.

Now it's because he has really bad puns.

Like, at least Doa is funny and still has good casting.

But Phreak is just bad and tries too hard to be funny.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 18, 2014)

Vae said:


> Next week if I remember correctly.



thank god!

he's so much easier to listen to than the other na casters, will be great when he starts.



Cronos said:


> phreak is a shit caster atm



i guess people like his sense of humour?

i don't think he's too great either, but he's one of those 'personalities' that people love to watch, so


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2014)

Lol Kyle, you call me a sheep but you only seem to follow popular opinion, then you claim that you were before everyone else when you really werent.

Yeah we said you were stupid for saying Doublelift wasn't a top ADC in NA, because he still was at the time.

You just said yourself that the game is from patch to patch, and it wasn't a month after that we said he wasn't top anymore, it was closter to 3 months.

Get your facts straight if you're going to argue about things you don't understand.

And previous seasons will always have relevance to a players skill, because Nien wasn't bad due to the meta, he was bad due to his plays, not the champions that were favored.


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 18, 2014)

U know what rlly sucks about the LCS?

The only VoDs are from either Twitch or YouTube but both of them don't have the quality of the Azubu.tv-FullHD-Stream/VoD.. >_>


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 18, 2014)

Coast

That was terrible.

You ruined my dreams.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 18, 2014)

Even when Dig does well, like just now that bot lane fight, i can always see multiple signs of miscommunication.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

Vae said:


> Lol Kyle, you call me a sheep but you only seem to follow popular opinion, then you claim that you were before everyone else when you really werent.
> 
> Yeah we said you were stupid for saying Doublelift wasn't a top ADC in NA, because he still was at the time.



who follows popular opinion? TELL ME THIS POPULAR OPINION THAT I FOLLOW? i have opinions of my own and always stick to them. it doesn't matter if no one else agrees or not so how about you think before you speak.

Doublelift wasn't top adc for a long while. it was only right before IEM in November when I said this and I argued WildTurtle was better than him. Then he performs at BoTA and all of a sudden he isn't top anymore? 2 games shouldn't change that at all. funny enough, your opinion changed when all of reddit opened up their eyes and bashed Doublelift mercilessly. 

the only person who i claimed that i felt was the real carry and went against everyone else was Bengi because of the unbearable Faker hype during Worlds. Feel free to actually prove anything else. 

you dumbcunt. you have no idea what you are talking and right now trying so hard to clutch for straws. smh.


----------



## αce (Jan 18, 2014)

> i still remember when i said Doublelift wasn't top adc in NA and almost all of you wanted my head. herp a derp.
> 
> 1 month later.
> 
> yeah, doublelift isn't the best adc in NA anymore.



doublelift is still the best adc in na so idk what ur talking about
anytime anyone uses the word sheep i just ignore them because they are usually just ignorant






see this is why vae calls you a hipster or w.e.
you come in here every week and try to act like you saw something before everyone else like some sort of prophet



i still remember you trying to downplay faker and pretend like you saw bengi and piglets importance before the rest of us


when vae was literally hyping piglet before you watched ogn and when i said 3 pages before your one rant that bengi was the most important member of skt t1 going into worlds


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

anyway, CLG broke my heart today. as usual.

fck you vae. 

im done. i must find my inner peace lest my rage destroy me.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2014)

HOLY SHIT ZIONSPARTAN.


----------



## αce (Jan 18, 2014)

doublelift still best adc
idk u guys are underestimating the impact a godlike support can have


madlife has been making mediocre ADC's look like top tier ADC's for a long time
xpecial makes a solid ADC look like one of the best



pair xpecial and doublelift and they'd be the best lane in NA
xpecials own words, not mine


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

αce said:


> doublelift is still the best adc in na so idk what ur talking about
> anytime anyone uses the word sheep i just ignore them because they are usually just ignorant



as long as WT continues to perform, Doublelift can keep that number 2 spot. actually, sneaky can compete cuz he has improved a shit ton.

and one occasion of me doing that with SKT means I do it all the time, right? 

you guys can be dreadfully ignorant.

like the only time you guys can actually accuse me of being hipster is earlier this week when CW beat ALL. i was expecting ALL to sweep and only put my bets on CW for fun. the result was honestly unexpected.

so pls.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2014)

I don't agree DL is top ADC NA, Ace.

That's your opinion maybe, and maybe he is mechanically.

But he lacks a shit ton in team play, which makes him not even top 3 anymore since the other ADCs caught up.

I also remember Kyle claiming he was the only one who thought KTB was good.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

Vae said:


> I also remember Kyle claiming he was the only one who thought KTB was good.



i never said that and everyone else knows it.

the fact that you are going so low as to lie now is even more pathetic. 

pls kill yourself.


----------



## αce (Jan 18, 2014)

i kinda stopped caring
about your opinion
after your attempts at downplaying faker during the start of worlds
when you didn't even watch ktb vs skt t1 or ozone vs skt t1 at the time to see what the hype was in the first place

idk call me ignorant, but it just becomes ironic


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2014)

4N said:


> i never said that and everyone else knows it.
> 
> the fact that you are going so low as to lie now is even more pathetic.
> 
> pls kill yourself.



Actually you said it in the exact same skype call you claimed to have hyped Piglet and Bengi first.

We switched subject and you mentioned you were the only one who thought KTB were good.

Many people were there, they should be able to testify.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

αce said:


> i kinda stopped caring
> about your opinion
> after your attempts at downplaying faker during the start of worlds
> when you didn't even watch ktb vs skt t1 or ozone vs skt t1 at the time to see what the hype was in the first place
> ...



thats funny because i feel the very same way

you live way too much in the past.

doublelift best adc NA? ace pls. :\


----------



## αce (Jan 18, 2014)

well this has been fun
im gonna go now have fun kids


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

Vae said:


> Actually you said it in the exact same skype call you claimed to have hyped Piglet and Bengi first.
> 
> We switched subject and you mentioned you were the only one who thought KTB were good.
> 
> Many people were there, they should be able to testify.



LOOOOOL

skype call? really?

vae, what a piece of shit you are. i wouldn't have doubted that i actually said that about bengi and piglet because i felt like they got no praise whatsoever whenever the Faker hypetrain was going real hard during Worlds.

but i never once said that no one else thought that KTB was a good team besides myself.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 18, 2014)

img notthisshitagain.jpg img

x10


----------



## αce (Jan 18, 2014)

> thats funny because i feel the very same way
> 
> you live way too much in the past.
> 
> doublelift best adc NA? ace pls. :\



i've said about 10000 times that wildturtle and xpecial are by far the best bot lane in NA
but doublelift is still mehcanically better than wildturtle


idk call me fucking crazy for saying so when* wildturtles own fucking suppor*t said that he and doublelift would be the best bot lane if they played together for some time

IDK I GUESS IM CRAZY





my opinion isn't formed from my ass
your faker rants made you lose all credibility
especially since you didn't even watch ogn at the time


----------



## Nim (Jan 18, 2014)

"Maestro Yi's Eagles" wat


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

αce said:


> i've said about 10000 times that wildturtle and xpecial are by far the best bot lane in NA
> but doublelift is still mehcanically better than wildturtle
> 
> 
> ...



i think you really are, considering that interview he had with Thoorin was during Worlds. its been almost 6 months since then.

Like I agree with you that depending on the support, he can make an adc look rly good but lets not act like WildTurtle is some average joe. I'd like to Wildlift again but i still think WildTurtle is better than Doublelift. we'll have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2014)

4N said:


> LOOOOOL
> 
> skype call? really?
> 
> ...



You said you were their only fan and that they were underrated, if I remember correctly.

You must have been shot in the head during training or something, cause your memory is fucking god awful.

I can't even begin to explain how pathetic you are, you're terrible at the game yet you always try to act like you know anything about it.
You constantly make shit statements about the pro scene, influenced by the fact that you're overall terrible at the game.

Then there's the fact that you haven't improved at all in the past 8 months.

I really hope you stay away from EU.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

Vae said:


> You said you were their only fan and that they were underrated, if I remember correctly.
> 
> You must have been shot in the head during training or something, cause your memory is fucking god awful.
> 
> ...



now you bring up my skill at the game. 

concession accepted. nice try tho.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh but your ingame skill does matter.

It shows how much you understand the game.

And you obviously don't understand it very well, so your opinion is usually invalid or over all bad.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

put Vae on my ignore list because the guy is legit having brain spasms right now. never seen a more pathetic attempt at salvaging an argument. can't keep a topic ON topic and then when it doesn't go his way he feels the need to take shots at someone's skill on a game. it just isn't me, he does it with everyone.

the cancer is real


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 18, 2014)

hey guys whats up

oh

see you later then


----------



## αce (Jan 18, 2014)

> i think you really are, considering that interview he had with Thoorin was during Worlds. its been almost 6 months since then.


wildturtles performance at world was praised by pretty much everyone
it was his best performance by far
the best performance on tsm
the best performance by any NA player

* and xpecial still said that*
so this is a pointless thing to bring up anyways


----------



## αce (Jan 18, 2014)

k im out
have fun


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

αce said:


> wildturtles performance at world was praised by pretty much everyone
> it was his best performance by far
> the best performance on tsm
> the best performance by any NA player
> ...



well i dnt know. xpecial knows what he is talking about obviously so i'd be wrong to say otherwise but...

i just feel like WildTurtle is just the better player. 

Aphro has gotten much better at support though so we'll see by end of season. I do think Aphro held Double back in the spring season last year but this current split it should be much better for rush hour in general.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 18, 2014)

Not taking sides but

Xpecial/WT did say in an interview today (post game) that their communication increased from before


Also ingame skill does matter Kyle. Again, not agreeing or disagreeing to either one of you, but if you think that a Diamond talking about a game and a Bronze have no difference...


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2014)

BUT JAMES, WHY DO YOU LEAVE ME?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 18, 2014)

because no one wants to be buy cancer


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2014)

We both know you don't consider me cancer.

We're best buddies.

THERE'S NO DENYING IT.


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2014)

@everyone involved in this whole silly fight


----------



## Chausie (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

Didi said:


> @everyone involved in this whole silly fight





dammit didi, killing my tension.

well done sir.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2014)

Why won't you accept me for who I am Didi.

My dreams might not be realistic but you don't have to ruin them.

I'm ashamed to have a terrible father like you.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 18, 2014)

Didi said:


> @everyone involved in this whole silly fight



Ah didi
if only you knew how many gifs ive stolen from you


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2014)

Vae said:


> Why won't you accept me for who I am Didi.
> 
> My dreams might not be realistic but you don't have to ruin them.
> 
> I'm ashamed to have a terrible father like you.



YOUR LEGS LITERALLY DON'T WORK VAE


HOW DO YOU NOT GRASP THIS CONCEPT


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

LMQ vs VVV

get hype?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2014)

BUT MAYBE I CAN BE THE FIRST HAND BALLERINA EVER.


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2014)

MAYBE YOUR MOM CAN GIVE ME A FOOTJOB INSTEAD OF A HANDJOB


DOESN'T MEAN IT'S A GOOD IDEA THAT WILL MAKE ANYONE HAPPY


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2014)

B-B-But...Dad


----------



## Maerala (Jan 18, 2014)

l0l Didi I love you


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2014)

Vae said:


> B-B-But...Dad






*Spoiler*: __ 



thanks for the exchange, that was fun






Maerala said:


> l0l Didi I love you


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 18, 2014)

Didi you are something else


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 18, 2014)

Didi said:


> MAYBE YOUR MOM CAN GIVE ME A FOOTJOB INSTEAD OF A HANDJOB
> 
> 
> DOESN'T MEAN IT'S A GOOD IDEA THAT WILL MAKE ANYONE HAPPY



This was awesome


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2014)

oh jesus all this praise


I'm not sure my already enormous ego can handle this


I feel like Jeff in that episode of community where he's on the anti-anxiety pills giving him super-ego making him explode in narcissism




EGO.... EXPANDING....


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 18, 2014)

Didi said:


> oh jesus all this praise
> 
> 
> I'm not sure my already enormous ego can handle this
> ...


----------



## Chausie (Jan 18, 2014)

Didi said:


> oh jesus all this praise
> 
> 
> I'm not sure my already enormous ego can handle this
> ...



every time i see that gif i see a new addition to it

this time it was noel fielding


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2014)

Noel Fielding is awesome


Tho admittedly literally all I know him from is from appearing on the Big Fat Quiz of the Year several times


but everytime he's on it, he's absolutely hilarious


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2014)

If it makes you feel any worse Didi, I think you're not all that great.


----------



## Infamy (Jan 18, 2014)

4N said:


> why all the nien hate?
> 
> over the course of the 3 games, nien and aphro have performed the best.
> 
> ...



because nien is the worst of all time


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2014)

Vae said:


> If it makes you feel any worse Didi, I think you're not all that great.



Thanks brah



Close call there


----------



## Chausie (Jan 18, 2014)

Didi said:


> Noel Fielding is awesome
> 
> 
> Tho admittedly literally all I know him from is from appearing on the Big Fat Quiz of the Year several times
> ...



he's on never mind the buzzcocks now, if you ever watch though. though it's no where near as funny as it used to be

he used to do a show called The Mighty Boosh, which is very silly, and good for a giggle. i only seen season 1 and 2 of that, should check them out when you have time


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2014)

I got your back, np.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 18, 2014)

mighty boosh song that i still sing to myself in my head when i eat soup


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2014)

did anyone here watch LMQ vs VVV? how did they play?


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2014)

Chausie said:


> he's on never mind the buzzcocks now, if you ever watch though. though it's no where near as funny as it used to be
> 
> he used to do a show called The Mighty Boosh, which is very silly, and good for a giggle. i only seen season 1 and 2 of that, should check them out when you have time



I've watched fragments of never mind the buzzcocks on youtube but never a full episode

seems fun tho


like most of britain's panel shows really

QI
8 out of 10 cats
Would I lie to you?
Big Fat Quiz of the Year


all so amazing


----------



## Chausie (Jan 18, 2014)

Didi said:


> I've watched fragments of never mind the buzzcocks on youtube but never a full episode
> 
> seems fun tho
> 
> ...



there's also have i got news for you

but idk how good that would be for people who don't follow uk news

i find a lot of comedians a whole lot funnier on the panel shows than when doing stand up now. feels more fluid and spur of the moment in panel shows

(even though they prob aren't in reality)


----------



## Treerone (Jan 18, 2014)

CLG pls.

Week 2 will be better. I believe.


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2014)

English panel shows are olev


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah Have I got News for you most of the funny depends on following the news, a lot of which is national politics and stuff

at least that is the case in the Dutch version of it

which is pretty funny


----------



## Nim (Jan 18, 2014)

I have almost 20k IP  don't know what to do with it. Probably gonna buy some runes when I feel like starting to make some runepages I need. Or maybe I'll buy Sejuani. Didn't even try Ziggs yet though which I bought recently.


----------



## Infamy (Jan 18, 2014)

Treerone said:


> CLG pls.
> 
> Week 2 will be better. I believe.



Well CLG did have purple side both games today.
Clearly the only reason they lost.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 18, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> I have almost 20k IP  don't know what to do with it. Probably gonna buy some runes when I feel like starting to make some runepages I need. Or maybe I'll buy Sejuani. Didn't even try Ziggs yet though which I bought recently.



you should get sejuani, she is a lot of fun!

i recently got twitch and karthas myself. think varus and urgot are the two main ones left i wanna get, after that it's more rune pages. i really need to sort mine out


----------



## Nim (Jan 18, 2014)

Chausie said:


> you should get sejuani, she is a lot of fun!
> 
> i recently got twitch and karthas myself. think varus and urgot are the two main ones left i wanna get, after that it's more rune pages. i really need to sort mine out



She really seems fun when I see someone else playing her.. but I don't know. I'm just starting to learn jungle and have already Vi and Elise which I have to practice D:

I think I'll never buy Urgot xD


----------



## Nim (Jan 18, 2014)

I'M SO SUPERFICIAL (if that's the right word xD)


----------



## Sansa (Jan 18, 2014)

Why can't I get a decent fucking game...


----------



## Treerone (Jan 19, 2014)

Infamy said:


> Well CLG did have purple side both games today.
> Clearly the only reason they lost.



Let's go with that.


----------



## Magic (Jan 19, 2014)

you have bad mmr?


----------



## Nim (Jan 19, 2014)

Watched Frozen (Disney) right now. What a cute little movie pek


----------



## Chausie (Jan 19, 2014)

when a skin goes on sale, it doesn't tend to go on sale again for quite a while, right?

does that include the bundles?

i want a skin on sale in a bundle, but i don't want the rest of the bundle, and i don't want to pay full price for the skin


----------



## OS (Jan 19, 2014)

Darth, your negs are slowing my ascent in rep ranks. Sand ^ (use bro).


----------



## Darth (Jan 19, 2014)

αce said:


> doublelift still best adc
> idk u guys are underestimating the impact a godlike support can have
> 
> 
> ...





αce said:


> i've said about 10000 times that wildturtle and xpecial are by far the best bot lane in NA
> but doublelift is still mehcanically better than wildturtle
> 
> 
> ...


Dude he said this like a year ago. Times have changed. TSM is winning CLG is losing. WildTurtle is carrying Doublelift is feeding. 

Ask Xpecial again and he'll undoubtedly say that Turtle is the better ADC right now. It's been an entire season since Doublelift was performing at his best, get off his dick lol. He's still seriously top 3 NA but he's not the best anymore.



Original Sin said:


> Darth, your negs are slowing my ascent in rep ranks. Sand ^ (use bro).



It's for the greater good. Plus your posts give me cancer so be grateful I don't neg you more often. 




*Spoiler*: _First game with Yasuo_ 





so the magical "first game with this champ and i got a penta" stories really do exist. Damn.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 19, 2014)

[youtube]VC2-bWy9tiM[/youtube]

Oh god, I decided to watch WAD's game of J4. Cause I do that now and just spectate people's random game. And this game was so fucking GOLD. 

** Also the video above is really choppy cause of my crap computer and my camera handling skills.

That game:

WAD dying at wraiths LOL
Wukong diving in at level 3 and giving Varus double buffs for NO reason
WAD and team ace their entire team EXCEPT ori and their ENTIRE team (minus WAD for trying to push down mid) CHASED ORI. Ori still lived and killed off Lulu. They did not get mid.
WAD and team won a teamfight but WAD died. So instead of pushing down mid, they decided to do baron when the enemy jungler is still alive and had vision of the baron.

All in all, that game was so luls worthy, headaches, and OMFG THE THROWS.


----------



## Darth (Jan 19, 2014)

Terry said:
			
		

> And this game was so fucking *GOLD*.




hahahhaha it really was Gold.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 19, 2014)

Darth said:


> hahahhaha it really was Gold.



I did that on purpose


----------



## Magic (Jan 19, 2014)

5-2 placements confident I can win the next three.

Honestly probably the highest i can get is silver range.  My mmr sucked and was 50/50 in b1


----------



## Darth (Jan 19, 2014)

RemChu said:


> 5-2 placements confident I can win the next three.
> 
> Honestly probably the highest i can get is silver range.  My mmr sucked and was 50/50 in b1



If you go 8-2 there's a slight, slight chance that you might be able to get into Silver V. 

More than likely you'll just get placed in Bronze 1 though. But your mmr should be good enough that you'll be able to climb out of it in just a few games if you can manage a streak!


----------



## Magic (Jan 19, 2014)

6-2

2 more dattebayo


----------



## VoDe (Jan 19, 2014)

RemChu said:


> 6-2
> 
> 2 more dattebayo



4 - 1 out of 7 games


----------



## Magic (Jan 19, 2014)

I must say....by far Olaf is my favorite jungle champ/ \\.

edit:

cool surrender.

just wrecked them so hard/

enemy lucian went 0/9/3 good shit.


7-2 

1 more BAE BAE


----------



## Magic (Jan 19, 2014)

Watch me get bronze 5  8-2

edit:

hope I get into C9


----------



## Magic (Jan 19, 2014)

Last game MATCHED WITH A GOLD AND A SILVER

crossing my fingers yo


----------



## Sansa (Jan 19, 2014)

I might just play ranked after all.

People keep fucking around in norms going quad jungle, it's obnoxious.


----------



## Darth (Jan 19, 2014)

you realize you could have just dodged that game. 

Complaining about it after the fact is pointless.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 19, 2014)

If I dodged I just wouldn't have played for the rest of the day.

And it's not one game, people are fucking around in norms consistently.


----------



## Magic (Jan 19, 2014)

K WON

8-2

lets see what i get

THe gold tris penta

haahahhaahahaha


EDIT:

B1


----------



## Sansa (Jan 19, 2014)

What did you get?

8-2 is pretty damn good.


----------



## Magic (Jan 19, 2014)

bronze fucking 1 man.

Sigh just gotta keep this win streak going until Im diamonds.


zzzzzz gonna eat some cereals got church in a few gours. peace


----------



## Raidoton (Jan 19, 2014)

RemChu said:


> K WON
> 
> 8-2
> 
> ...


What was your division in S3?


----------



## Sansa (Jan 19, 2014)

Lol, that bites.

League system OP.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> If I dodged I just wouldn't have played for the rest of the day.
> 
> And it's not one game, people are fucking around in norms consistently.



And why is that? Because you dodge too much and get terrible wait times if you dodge?

Unless you dodge a lot you only have to wait 5 minutes.

League system is fine, RemChu had bad MMR and goes 8-2 against bad players, gets Bronze 1.

Nothing strange there.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 19, 2014)

I wouldn't have played because I was already upset about them going quad jungle in champ select and having my team fuck around in the match before.

So if I closed the client I just wouldn't have opened it again.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2014)

So instead you play a game and get even more annoyed.

Flawless logic.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2014)

Perfect team in ranked, everyone gets what they wanted.

Now watch us lose horibbly.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 19, 2014)

I decided to see if we could win the game if the 4 of them just gangbanged a lane every couple of seconds and we did.


----------



## Darth (Jan 19, 2014)

RemChu said:


> K WON
> 
> 8-2
> 
> ...


yep. called it. 


Raidoton said:


> What was your division in S3?



He was Bronze 2 in season 3. And he went 8-2 and was placed in Bronze 1. This makes sense to me given the results everyone else has been getting in their placements.


----------



## Darth (Jan 19, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> I decided to see if we could win the game if the 4 of them just gangbanged a lane every couple of seconds and we did.



wait, so you won and you're complaining?

get out.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 19, 2014)

The game was retarded and we almost lost.

We got pushed to our nexus towers and only won cause of 2 sloppy fights from the other team.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 19, 2014)

Darth said:


> wait, so you won and you're complaining?
> 
> get out.





Jiyeon said:


> The game was retarded and we almost lost.
> 
> We got pushed to our nexus towers and only won cause of 2 sloppy fights from the other team.



I agree with Darth. Hate to say it but just seems like you are being a cock womble at the moment Jiy.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2014)

I lied, we didn't lose horribly.

The Lucian streak continues, 3-0 so far.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 19, 2014)

Why is Lucian so popular now when he was considered a dud after release?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2014)

He was never considered a dud, people just hadn't gotten a grasp of his playstyle yet.

He's popular because he out trades almost anyone in lane, has good escape/survivability and is strong in all stages of the game.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 19, 2014)

I see.

I'm betting Curse to go 1-1 today.

3-1 the dream.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 19, 2014)

> Darius - Reasonably hot. We have a rework that sort of got 90% of the way there. We want to position Darius as a teamfight time bomb (get to max stacks bleed and dunk fools). One of our brilliant interns worked on this last year and RiotScruffy finished it up. It's currently mothballed as we wait for art resources (there are other reworks that are much higher on the list in terms of art). Scruffy himself can probably talk more about this. Personally I enjoyed jungling the new Darius a LOT in our internal playtests."





> "We aren't looking to fundamentally change the way Darius plays. Overall we are trying to emphasize and focus on him as a real ramping threat. He builds up a little slower but if he gets rolling, his damage gets pretty insane. And as usual, we are looking for small adjustments to his abilities to increase readability and add more gameplay for opponents."


----------



## Darth (Jan 19, 2014)

oh cool they're reworking a champ that practically nobody plays and even less people like. 

k.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 19, 2014)

Yeah thats why they shouldn't rework such champions

Rework those that are completely balanced and very popular. That will bring them profits!


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 19, 2014)

Rework urgot already


----------



## Treerone (Jan 19, 2014)

Darth said:


> oh cool they're reworking a champ that practically nobody plays and even less people like.
> 
> k.



Well there's a reason no one plays or likes them...


----------



## VoDe (Jan 19, 2014)

Darius a damn fun to play

looking forward for the rework


----------



## Sansa (Jan 19, 2014)

Darius is also damn fun to shit on in lane.

Watch Riot break him even more.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 19, 2014)

Speaking of Urgot
I remember a game where I had to play against a jungle urgot.
Fucking terror.

Lock on + Red buff?
Ya done son.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 19, 2014)

I love smurfing in arams


----------



## Morglay (Jan 19, 2014)

But if they remake Urgot where will I find all the funny guides on solomid?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2014)

''Smurfing in ARAMs''

>172 wins

You realize your normal games and ranked games doesn't affect who you face in ARAM at all, right?


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 19, 2014)

i know

i meant that i made an account specifically to play arams xd


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2014)

But...why?

So you only have good champs?

You scumbag.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 19, 2014)

Chill the fuck out man o.0


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2014)

DON'T TELL ME WHAT TO DO YOU FUCKING CUNT.


----------



## OS (Jan 19, 2014)

How do you know your mmr?


----------



## VoDe (Jan 19, 2014)

7 wins, 1 loss, 2 loss prevented

Bronze II

gfg


----------



## Darth (Jan 19, 2014)

Vae said:


> ''Smurfing in ARAMs''
> 
> >172 wins
> 
> You realize your normal games and ranked games doesn't affect who you face in ARAM at all, right?



>smurfing

>172 wins

>182 losses WAIT A SECOND.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 19, 2014)

yeah its not entirely working


----------



## Chausie (Jan 19, 2014)

VoDe said:


> 7 wins, 1 loss, 2 loss prevented
> 
> Bronze II
> 
> gfg



well you were silver 5 before weren't you?

that's basically bronze

in good news, i just won my second placement! yay

(do you realise how fucking hard it is to convince ADCs to push for the early level 2? it's fucking impossible. i'm there autoing creeps to try get the early level advantage, but they refuse to do anything other than last hit. then the enemy leona gets level 2 first, the adc didn't even bother to back off, and so get murdered by the enemy bot lane. all because they refuse to push for the early 2! or, if not pushing, don't know to back the fuck up  when the enemy gets 2!)


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2014)

Silver V with mid Bronze MMR is what he was.

So his placement makes sense.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 19, 2014)

Vae said:


> Silver V with mid Bronze MMR is what he was.
> 
> So his placement makes sense.



no it doesnt


----------



## Chausie (Jan 19, 2014)

yes it does


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2014)

It makes perfect sense.

You're just bitching because you were hoping for high silver.

There's a reason you went from Silver 1 to Silver V with mid Bronze MMR, because you didn't belong in high Silver.


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 19, 2014)

So I played around a bit, got the basics and I actually went and bought Ashe  I don't know if it was a mistake but I find her the best for a beginner like me


----------



## Nim (Jan 19, 2014)

I also started with Ashe


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 19, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> I also started with Ashe



Oh great  Guess it wasn't a mistake after all  Ranged warriors seem to be the best for newbies


----------



## Chausie (Jan 19, 2014)

ashe is cool! you coudl try out sivir too?

amumu was the first champ i bought, back when i didn't know what i was doing. i got him as he is adorable


----------



## Morglay (Jan 19, 2014)

Dreading my placement... As I know I will end up in Bronze V (W0-10L) and not be bothered to climb.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 19, 2014)

i believe in you morglay

you can do it!

also, anyone play hearthstone? i am fucking awful at it, but it's relaxing when inbetween things. add Chausie#2429 if anyone does


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2014)

I'll fkin wrek u m8, sware on me mum Chausie.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 19, 2014)

such aggression


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 19, 2014)

Chausie said:


> i believe in you morglay
> 
> you can do it!
> 
> also, anyone play hearthstone? i am fucking awful at it, but it's relaxing when inbetween things. add Chausie#2429 if anyone does



I love hearthstone! I don't have it though.

is it still in beta?


----------



## VoDe (Jan 19, 2014)

7 games winning streak

and i carried 6 of them

yeah i belong to bronze


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 19, 2014)

Chausie said:


> ashe is cool! you coudl try out sivir too?
> 
> amumu was the first champ i bought, back when i didn't know what i was doing. i got him as he is adorable



I will when I have enough points, I'm saving for Elise right now because I love her lore and appearance.
I tried Kha'Zix but he's terrible for someone who doesn't have the needed skills


----------



## Chausie (Jan 19, 2014)

VoDe said:


> 7 games winning streak
> 
> and i carried 6 of them
> 
> yeah i belong to bronze



if you don't then you will carry yourself out of it soon enough, np



Phanalax said:


> I love hearthstone! I don't have it though.
> 
> is it still in beta?



ye, how do you know you love it when you don't have it?

think it's out of beta soon


----------



## VoDe (Jan 19, 2014)

wut???????

Division Null?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2014)

Considering you carried 7 games with BRONZIES, yes, you still deserve Bronze.

The fact that you lost 3 games there proves as much.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 19, 2014)

Vae said:


> Considering you carried 7 games with BRONZIES, yes, you still deserve Bronze.
> 
> The fact that you lost 3 games there proves as much.



2 were Loss Prevented

and all 3 were 4 vs 5


----------



## Nim (Jan 19, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]2rPZ3r6zMs0[/YOUTUBE]

pek I love her voice


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 19, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> [YOUTUBE]2rPZ3r6zMs0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> pek I love her voice



She worships a giant spider... what can be better than that


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 19, 2014)

Chausie said:


> if you don't then you will carry yourself out of it soon enough, np
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because I've seen people play it and it looks amazing


----------



## Reich (Jan 19, 2014)

finally could play some 3vs3 ranked..only get plat and diamond teams, so much motivation :>


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 19, 2014)

Hey for someone who's not that good with RTSs how long do you think it takes to master the game to an extend if you use only one champion and play for 1-2 hours a day?


----------



## Maerala (Jan 19, 2014)

Does pedal mean ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) somewhere in Europe?


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 19, 2014)

Master the game?

Closest i could think of such is reaching a certain tier.
Which heavily depends on the player.

But i needed 1.3 years to get from Lvl 1 to Diamond 5.


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 19, 2014)

Maerala said:


> Does pedal mean ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) somewhere in Europe?



Педал (pedal) bulgarian for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 19, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Master the game?
> 
> Closest i could think of such is reaching a certain tier.
> Which heavily depends on the player.
> ...



How about to reach a level where you can win at least half of the PvP games you play?


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 19, 2014)

in Bulgarian it means ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

edit: YOU NINJAD ME.


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 19, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> in Bulgarian it means ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> edit: YOU NINJAD ME.



Sorry


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 19, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> How about to reach a level where you can win at least half of the PvP games you play?



Still not a really good question

At level 30, the opponents you'll face will have skill X. You might be able to have 50/50 win/loss ratio, but against stronger opponents you wouldn't do that.

Then, if you get better your win/loss ratio might improve and then you could get back to only winning 50/50 until you improve again.


Honestly at level 30 yiou should reach that level, simply because before that there are a lot of smurfs. But i can't give you a definitive answer


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2014)

It also takes a different time for different people to get good.

Some people get Diamond after 6 months, some don't get Diamond after 3 years.

It all depends on the person.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2014)

VoDe said:


> 2 were Loss Prevented
> 
> and all 3 were 4 vs 5



hmm

not to be a dick, i assure you

but last i recalled you were silver 1 then dropped all the way to silver 5, with a negative w/l ratio

also looking at your match history, the opponents you were being matched with in your last couple of placements are bronze.

you have bronze mmr. its not the end of the world. get over it and just look to get better. if you look to improve, you will improve. it may take months, years or whatever. but it will happen. people learn the game at different rates. don't be bothered if you take longer than others.

and don't let what people say about you deter you. thats been a big factor in why i don't ranked much because im always scared people look down on me more than they do. i mean im a mere silver 3 scrub so yeah, i already know im bad and truth be told, ranked can indeed be a cancerous experience but after playing normals so much, you begin to feel like you aren't really having any fun. its like, whats the point in it anymore.

some nights you do great, and then some nights you do so badly and everyone rages. its not a fun experience, even if its premade with friends. it was a rinse and repeat cycle and i just bored of it so now im steadily trying to get into ranked more and see if i can anything more fulfilling.

so yeah, try to have some perspective mate because if you don't and just mindlessly grind ranked, you won't get far. when you play the game, make sure you feel really relaxed and don't be so tense. while i can't say that i have childish fun playing ranked, i enjoy myself the most when im calm. this enables me to play a lot better as opposed to being tense and easily startled. take time after your games and look back in retrospect for anything you could have done better and apply it to the games to come.

i had a friend who was at bronze 5 0 lp last season. pretty terrible player but he rose from there all the way to gold 2 before preseason ended. finished his placements and he is already in gold 3, ascending through the ranks quickly. so yeah, you definitely aren't at the bottom of the abyss. just consider this a short hurdle and overcome it.

your attitude and ability to learn is what will impact you the most in terms of improvement.

PS: everyone has bad games. everyone has losing streaks. when that happens, take a break and come backt o the game later with a fresh mind. playing on tilt will only make your experience worse.


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 19, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Still not a really good question
> 
> At level 30, the opponents you'll face will have skill X. You might be able to have 50/50 win/loss ratio, but against stronger opponents you wouldn't do that.
> 
> ...





Vae said:


> It also takes a different time for different people to get good.
> 
> Some people get Diamond after 6 months, some don't get Diamond after 3 years.
> 
> It all depends on the person.



I see, thanks


----------



## Cronos (Jan 19, 2014)

them tl;dr's


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2014)

"TSM and Crs are equal"

Phreak pls


----------



## VoDe (Jan 19, 2014)

fuck this shit

these fucking teams are so SHIT

fucking vayne doesnt know how to kite

oh well at least another loss prevented


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2014)

VoDe said:


> fuck this shit
> 
> these fucking teams are so SHIT
> 
> ...



its that sort of mindset that will only hinder you from rising.

yes, you'll get bad teams but remember, if you are playing with those bad teams, chances are you aren't any better. in times like these you should just take a break and go back to the game later. when you've calm down look back on what you could have done better.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 19, 2014)

you know...

fuck you 4N


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2014)

clg vs crs

crs really impressed me yesterday

whereas clg sort of... went full clg :<

still rooting for da gaiz. i believe #potential


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2014)

VoDe said:


> you know...
> 
> fuck you 4N



if i had a nickel for everytime someone told me this...

i'd still be dirtpoor.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 19, 2014)

is it possible to skip div I


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2014)

mothafcking wildturtle with that pose 

gotta love dat guy


----------



## Maerala (Jan 19, 2014)

w0w

Zuna's New Year's resolution is to not be hated as much.

Now I feel bad.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 19, 2014)

Maerala said:


> w0w
> 
> Zuna's New Year's resolution is to not be hated as much.
> 
> Now I feel bad.



i only have a passing recollection of who that is, but that made me so sad 

why do people hate him?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2014)

VoDe said:


> is it possible to skip div I



nah



Maerala said:


> w0w
> 
> Zuna's New Year's resolution is to not be hated as much.
> 
> Now I feel bad.



zuna with the honest feels


----------



## Nim (Jan 19, 2014)

Had a huge flamer team xD bah... at least loss prevented (in my promos). Love you Riot <3 Will probably wait until 11pm again before playing ranked.


----------



## αce (Jan 19, 2014)

cait should win against vayne but then again
i've seen piglet chase a cait out of lane with vayne before


----------



## Maerala (Jan 19, 2014)

Chausie said:


> i only have a passing recollection of who that is, but that made me so sad
> 
> why do people hate him?



I'm not 100% sure; I didn't care for him because of his big (h4h4) attitude, but I assume most of his hate is because he wasn't a good adc and other than his Olaf game he's been doing pretty bad in the jungle.

Also hotshot's Nidalee's been AIDS so far. pls stahp


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2014)

mothafckign aphro with da steal

dat fcking drive by


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2014)

l0l the blue steal from Jungle Gragas.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2014)

I mean, this is exactly why you don't go from buff to buff anymore.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 19, 2014)

Four minute turret.  Ho boy.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 19, 2014)

anyone else up for some hearthstone, just add Chausie#2429 .

thanks for the games vae, will be more fun when you've levelled up your decks a bit more



Maerala said:


> I'm not 100% sure; I didn't care for him because of his big (h4h4) attitude, but I assume most of his hate is because he wasn't a good adc and other than his Olaf game he's been doing pretty bad in the jungle.
> 
> Also hotshot's Nidalee's been AIDS so far. pls stahp



oh

fair enough then i guess


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2014)

Wtf Link is so far behind.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2014)

ROFL

FCKING PHREAK PLS


----------



## Chausie (Jan 19, 2014)

holy fuck, are the casters even wanking over doublelift too now?

so trite


----------



## Morglay (Jan 19, 2014)

Is Hearthstone free to play?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2014)

Chausie said:


> holy fuck, are the casters even wanking over doublelift too now?
> 
> so trite



what are you talking about?

casters take a lot of shots at doublelift

do they talk about him a lot? yes, they do but by no means is it wank.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2014)

Morglay said:


> Is Hearthstone free to play?



You need a beta invite but it will be free to play, yes.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 19, 2014)

Morglay said:


> Is Hearthstone free to play?



ye, but you need to get into the beta first. it will be opened up soon afaik, unsure what date.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 19, 2014)

4N said:


> what are you talking about?
> 
> casters take a lot of shots at doublelift
> 
> do they talk about him a lot? yes, they do but by no means is it wank.



i don't care what it is

it's fucking boring, feels like people are constantly comparing to doublelift all the time

other adcs do exist


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2014)

Chausie said:


> i don't care what it is
> 
> it's fucking boring, feels like people are constantly comparing to doublelift all the time
> 
> other adcs do exist



then your memory is bad or you are very selective in what you listen to

because doublelift has hardly been a topic today or yesterday for that matter


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2014)

Nah people poke at Doublelift because he claims to be the best but really isn't anymore and makes a lot of mistakes.

So they take a piss on him all the time.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2014)

holy crap

hsgg landing spears

#thingshsggdoes


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2014)

Vae said:


> Nah people poke at Doublelift because he claims to be the best but really isn't anymore and makes a lot of mistakes.
> 
> So they take a piss on him all the time.



pretty much this.

dunno why you are complaining about doublelift, chaus.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 19, 2014)

people having issues on euw, check here

i'm with eircom which is prob why i've been having problems

idk how it works exactly, but it must be only between riot and my isp, cause i'm getting 0 issues with anything else


----------



## Chausie (Jan 19, 2014)

4N said:


> pretty much this.
> 
> dunno why you are complaining about doublelift, chaus.



i'm just

bored of him


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2014)

Chausie said:


> i'm just
> 
> bored of him



fair enough

it was teh same for me when ppl called for puszu to get benched to let rekkles play. like sure rekkles is a better adc but damn, you act like puszu did badly or something. and they were treating rekkles like the 2nd coming of jesus. 

so yeah i know how you feel


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2014)

Dominate pls.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 19, 2014)

this clg v crs game was boring


----------



## Cronos (Jan 19, 2014)

.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2014)

CLG CLG CLG

wow

that was such a beautiful game

extremely well done. CLG with the C9 level rotations. like they were so tight accross the map. like, so methodical and brilliant executed.

about as perfect as it could get.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 19, 2014)

That was sad.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 19, 2014)

that was amazing


----------



## Cronos (Jan 19, 2014)

I AM SO FUCKING HAPPY


----------



## Chausie (Jan 19, 2014)

i love a man in a waistcoat


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2014)

shoutout to the blue steal cuz as terry said, that changed the entire momentum from laning phase.

#aphromvp


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 19, 2014)

I feel like the casters use the word capitalize too much

also yeah that game was amazing


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2014)

Chausie said:


> this clg v crs game was boring



Boring for you perhaps.

Even if there wasn't a lot of champ on champ action, it was impressive to me and really fun to watch.

Perfectly played.


----------



## Treerone (Jan 19, 2014)

Great game. 2-2 good start without the main roster.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 19, 2014)

4N said:


> shoutout to the blue steal cuz as terry said, that changed the entire momentum from laning phase.
> 
> #aphromvp



Dominate looked so confused without it. Tried to stop bottom from pushing, couldn't. Then he took blue while CLG is pushing mid.

Then diving in without wards in baron pit op.

I thought it was a great game by CLG. Especially Aphro for stealing the blue and setting the momentum like 4N said.

They rotated very well and getting every drag without dying!


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2014)

Dominate was stupid for taking blue straight after red, you go wolves or wraiths first not only for smite to come up but also so you get level 3.

Bad mistake tbh.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 19, 2014)

Vae said:


> Boring for you perhaps.
> 
> Even if there wasn't a lot of champ on champ action, it was impressive to me and really fun to watch.
> 
> Perfectly played.



i'm not dissing the way it was played

i think that was very impressive

i've just been spoiled as i'm used to quicker action

i guess boring was the wrong word. relaxing?

felt like the casters were so relaxed too watching it. nothing for them to start shouting about anyway!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 19, 2014)

Vae said:


> Dominate was stupid for taking blue straight after red, you go wolves or wraiths first not only for smite to come up but also so you get level 3.
> 
> Bad mistake tbh.



He could've pulled it in the bush like WAD said.

No idea why he didn't. zzz


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2014)

how are you spoiled to quicker action when you watch EU LCS chausie?


----------



## Chausie (Jan 19, 2014)

where is wad



4N said:


> how are you spoiled to quicker action when you watch EU LCS chausie?



what?


----------



## αce (Jan 19, 2014)

how was that boring?
i guess if you only watch for flashy stuff i guess
that was perfectly played

theres a reason i watch ogn when theres like 0 kills for 10 straight minutes
my eyes are on the minimap for 80% of the game anyways


----------



## αce (Jan 19, 2014)

> i'm just
> 
> bored of him



aren't you a fan of
old clg eu
l0l


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2014)

> I knew CLG would 4-0.



fcking reddit


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> He could've pulled it in the bush like WAD said.
> 
> No idea why he didn't. zzz



He even stopped attacking it, if he kept attacking instead of going for Thresh, he would have gotten it cause it was at like 80HP.. 

Also, WAD has left the forum Chausie.


----------



## Treerone (Jan 19, 2014)

4n posted it already.



4N said:


> fcking reddit


----------



## Chausie (Jan 19, 2014)

αce said:


> aren't you a fan of
> old clg eu
> l0l



i don't see what i do like has to do with what i don't like

i don't have a go at you for not liking eu lcs and preferring the na lcs

i just point out why i don't like something



Vae said:


> He even stopped attacking it, if he kept attacking instead of going for Thresh, he would have gotten it cause it was at like 80HP..
> 
> Also, WAD has left the forum Chausie.



when and why?


----------



## αce (Jan 19, 2014)

here comes
dignishit


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 19, 2014)

Chausie said:
			
		

> i don't see what i do like has to do with what i don't like
> 
> i don't have a go at you for not liking eu lcs and preferring the na lcs
> 
> i just point out why i don't like something



What ace means is...

CLG.EU is known for stalling out games up to 50+ mins without any flashy plays and they don't really do any quick action.

It's not a jab at anything.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2014)

inb4digdestroysc9


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 19, 2014)

4N said:


> inb4digdestroysc9



MY HEART WILL NOT BE ABLE TO TAKE IT.

PLS C9 UNDEFEATED.


----------



## αce (Jan 19, 2014)

> What ace means is...
> 
> CLG.EU is known for stalling out games up to 50+ mins without any flashy plays and they don't really do any quick action.
> 
> It's not a jab at anything.


pretty much
that game was basically a clg eu game
except clg na



although it ended 40 minutes earlier than a clg eu game


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2014)

PLS C9 GET KRUSHED.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2014)

αce said:


> pretty much
> that game was basically a clg eu game
> except clg na



No cause it was fast and not dragged out.

Dumbfuck Ace strikes again


----------



## αce (Jan 19, 2014)

clg vs world elite
never forget
best 8 hours of dubstep of my life


----------



## VoDe (Jan 19, 2014)

EU LCS is so much better


----------



## αce (Jan 19, 2014)

c9 plays a cleaner game than any eu lcs team
even though i hate everyone on that team
someone let me punch meteos in the face


also, they both suck compared to ogn


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2014)

THE WARD KILLS.

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 19, 2014)

VoDe said:


> EU LCS is so much better



they're both good, in different ways

though, i'll say it again, i can't wait till the pastry guy is casting for na, will be so much easier to listen to then


----------



## Chausie (Jan 19, 2014)

whoever dresses the na casters needs to dress the eu ones too

men need to wear waistcoats more


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 19, 2014)

αce said:


> c9 plays a cleaner game than any eu lcs team
> even though i hate everyone on that team
> someone let me punch meteos in the face
> 
> ...



Why do you hate him so much l0l


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2014)

Whoever dressed the NA casters is just trying to be like the OGN people.


----------



## Magic (Jan 19, 2014)

> "We aren't looking to fundamentally change the way Darius plays. Overall  we are trying to emphasize and focus on him as a real ramping threat.  He builds up a little slower but if he *gets rolling, his damage gets  pretty insane. *And as usual, we are looking for small adjustments to his  abilities to increase readability and add more gameplay for opponents



isn't this like every fed champ in the game????


----------



## αce (Jan 19, 2014)

lemonnation trying to be madlife
failing


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2014)

lol

hai getting way too cocky. disrespecting an Armguard gragas who is probably maxing W ( i need to double check)

get rekt


----------



## Chausie (Jan 19, 2014)

Vae said:


> Whoever dressed the NA casters is just trying to be like the OGN people.



i should watch ogn more

but i don't really have the time

too much LoL happening everywhere

maybe i should just select a few matches from na lcs to watch each week and then i'll be able to watch some more ogn


----------



## VoDe (Jan 19, 2014)

i know why Scarra likes Gragas

he looks like Gragas himself, only lacking that beard


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2014)

Yeah, that's not even funny VoDe.

Go back to your bronze ranked games, you basement dwelling neckbeard.


----------



## αce (Jan 19, 2014)

he maxed q


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2014)

αce said:


> he maxed q



ah ok, wasn't sure.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2014)

c9 getting rekt

yes

glorious


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2014)

dig is playing really well

best i've seen them in a long time

nice nice


----------



## Morglay (Jan 19, 2014)

Vae said:


> Yeah, that's not even funny VoDe.
> 
> Go back to your bronze ranked games, *all hail the basement dwelling neckbeard*.



Neckbearded that for you.


----------



## αce (Jan 19, 2014)

is this dignitas or skt


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2014)

dat lemonnation ult doe


----------



## Magic (Jan 19, 2014)

yo what were the team comps like? anything interesting?


----------



## Treerone (Jan 19, 2014)

IS THIS REAL LIFE?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2014)

yes c9 got rekt

fcking dig man

arguably one of the worst teams in LCS

take a win.

NA is rly looking up so far in terms of improvement. should provide an entertaining split for sure.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 19, 2014)

hahahahaha this third day


----------



## αce (Jan 19, 2014)

clg plays the cleanest game ive ever seen
dignitas shit stomps c9

idk ozone beating skt suddenly a possibility


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2014)

αce said:


> clg plays the cleanest game ive ever seen
> dignitas shit stomps c9
> 
> idk ozone beating skt suddenly a possibility



weren't you saying that ozone would beat skt anyway? or just take a game off?


----------



## OS (Jan 19, 2014)

Jesus I'm glad I missed CLG vs Curse and the c9 game. Watched the ATLA series finale instead


----------



## αce (Jan 19, 2014)

i said they would take 1 game and lose the rest
which is probably still going to happen


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 19, 2014)

Fuck the 4-0 dream is gone.

Ah well, good game for dig.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> Jesus I'm glad I missed CLG vs Curse and the c9 game. Watched the ATLA series finale instead



you missed out on 2 high quality games



Demonic Shaman said:


> Fuck the 4-0 dream is gone.
> 
> Ah well, good game for dig.



CLG got their 4-0 dream doe

G

FCKING

G


----------



## αce (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## OS (Jan 19, 2014)

Still, no kills till the end? disgusting.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 19, 2014)

i love kobe


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Chausie (Jan 19, 2014)

4N said:


> you missed out on 2 high quality games
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but didn't they lose yesterday to eg?


----------



## VoDe (Jan 19, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Fuck the 4-0 dream is gone.
> 
> Ah well, good game for dig.



Fnatic fuck yeah

and CLG is 2-2


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 19, 2014)

And Alliance beat Dignitas.

0-4 Alliance best team.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2014)

Chausie said:


> but didn't they lose yesterday to eg?



yes

but they 4-0 Crs

so in that sense

they got that 4-0 dream

we win


----------



## VoDe (Jan 19, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> And Alliance beat Dignitas.
> 
> 0-4 Alliance best team.



there you see the difference between EU and NA

Alliance got stomped by everyone in EU, but they still stomped Dignitas

and Dignitas beat C9


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 19, 2014)

I actually hope Coast go 0-4.

I don't hate the team, but I want someone to go 0-4 or 4-0.


----------



## Nim (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Chausie (Jan 19, 2014)

fucking

krepo

hooks


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2014)

VoDe said:


> there you see the difference between EU and NA
> 
> Alliance got stomped by everyone in EU, but they still stomped Dignitas
> 
> and Dignitas beat C9



And C9 shat on Fnatic last time they met.

It goes both ways.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 19, 2014)

nim, birds having baths are always adorable!

i worked at a bird of prey centre for a short time during summer one year. was filling up the waters of the larger birds down the bottom of the site. i remember filling it up for one of the vultures, he came over and stood in the water from the hose. the way he was shaking around to get the water everywhere, it was adorable!

apparently he was the only one of the vultures they had that would do it, and only rarely at that


----------



## OS (Jan 19, 2014)

Snoopeh is such a horrid jungler compared to everyone else. At least to watch.


----------



## OS (Jan 19, 2014)

are you guys skyping btw?


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 19, 2014)

d'aaaawwwww


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2014)

shiphtur is so damn good on leblanc


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2014)

Lol Snoopeh what was that..so greedy for a wraith.


----------



## OS (Jan 19, 2014)

Sorry krepo but i dont see how EG can win this now.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 19, 2014)

Did curse beat Clg?


----------



## Treerone (Jan 19, 2014)

Shiptur and Zion hard carrying Coast. Nothing new.



Jiyeon said:


> Did curse beat Clg?



No.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2014)

wtf dat minion

how did it randomly go into the brush?


----------



## Chausie (Jan 19, 2014)

4N said:


> wtf dat minion
> 
> how did it randomly go into the brush?



i think they're kinda bugged

i've had them follow me through the jungle before. i guess if it's warded, but i've checked with sweeper and it's not sometimes, even though the minions are following me forever


----------



## Sansa (Jan 19, 2014)

Was the game close?


----------



## Treerone (Jan 19, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Was the game close?



No. Curse getting pushed into their base without any kills. First blood at 23 minutes as Dominate tries to steal baron ( he fails). Game ends at 25 with 4 kills for CLG and none for Curse.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Was the game close?



not even

CLG completely destroyed CRS.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 19, 2014)

what is going on today


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2014)

ship and zion carried pretty damn hard

but even after being behind, WiZ played pretty well. Used his ult to disengage when EG wanted to engage.

overall, i think CST played pretty well.


----------



## OS (Jan 19, 2014)

>letting nasus farm

they deserved to lose.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 19, 2014)

gonna watch curse v clg

so I herd u leik jungle gragas


----------



## Treerone (Jan 19, 2014)

4N said:


> ship and zion carried pretty damn hard
> 
> but even after being behind, WiZ played pretty well. Used his ult to disengage when EG wanted to engage.
> 
> overall, i think CST played pretty well.



That's the only way they win.

They have one strategy and it's having shiputer and zion win their lanes and then splitpush.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 19, 2014)

tsm's owner, sounds so wierd and yet awesome


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 19, 2014)

ohmygod aphromoo.


----------



## Nim (Jan 19, 2014)

Chausie said:


> nim, birds having baths are always adorable!
> 
> i worked at a bird of prey centre for a short time during summer one year. was filling up the waters of the larger birds down the bottom of the site. i remember filling it up for one of the vultures, he came over and stood in the water from the hose. the way he was shaking around to get the water everywhere, it was adorable!
> 
> apparently he was the only one of the vultures they had that would do it, and only rarely at that



Awwww but aren't vultures dangerous? o.o



Skipped a division  silver 3 now


----------



## Treerone (Jan 19, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> >letting nasus farm
> 
> they deserved to lose.



Of course you should pressure Nasus and not let him farm but to become unstoppable at 25 minutes is ridic.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't think a vulture would attack a human

or do they?


----------



## Nim (Jan 19, 2014)

Don't get this placement matches stuff. If I'm placed Silver 5 because I belong there, why can I skip a div right after xD


----------



## Nim (Jan 19, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> I don't think a vulture would attack a human
> 
> or do they?



The claws are sharp I think, if I don't mistake the animal xD you can get hurt if they try to land on you.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 19, 2014)

Google will enlighten me.

They're actually pretty shy. 9/10 times when approaching one it will gtfo.

Though yeah I'd imagine if they do attack they'd to some severe damage


----------



## OS (Jan 19, 2014)

That nanatsu no taizai chap. get hype.


----------



## OS (Jan 19, 2014)

Cop outcsing WT. Is this real life?


----------



## Sansa (Jan 19, 2014)

Cop out farms most ADCs now.
It's something he's worked on.

And I don't know why Voyboy would pick Riven into LB.


----------



## OS (Jan 19, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Cop out farms most ADCs now.
> It's something he's worked on.
> 
> And I don't know why Voyboy would pick Riven into LB.



>check who counters leblanc

>Morde
>Galio
>kass
>aatrox
>zed

yeah voyboy is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Hate when they dont look up counters.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 19, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> Cop outcsing WT. Is this real life?



You forgot xpecial's Targons.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 19, 2014)

Voyboy could've played so many things against LB to good effect but he picked Riven


----------



## Sansa (Jan 19, 2014)

Smh.

He's getting fucking analed by LB every fight.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 19, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> I don't think a vulture would attack a human
> 
> or do they?



not really, vultures are carrion birds. they eat what is already dead.

they have no reason to attack a person.

saying that, they are large and would attack if they feel threatened.  such as when in captivity and someone enters 'their' space. though there are ways to deal with that

you can fill the water up from outside the pens where i was, anyway.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 19, 2014)

Shitty game from Curse.

The Riven pick into LeBlanc was borderline retarded
Cop did well despite the loss
Unlucky that Dom got all 4 early kills
Zekent did really well always getting multiple stuns


----------



## Chausie (Jan 19, 2014)

hah


----------



## Maerala (Jan 19, 2014)

Can confirm that Cuba has internet. Even if it's crappy dial-up internet.

And damn Jatt is fine. I need me some of that.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 19, 2014)

Maerala said:


> Can confirm that Cuba has internet. Even if it's crappy dial-up internet.
> 
> And damn Jatt is fine. I need me some of that.


it's the ireland one at the bottom which gets me


----------



## OS (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Nim (Jan 19, 2014)

I got 29LP in my last game after skipping a div xD getting 29LP means my mmr is still better then my div right? dafuq D:


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 19, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> I got 29LP in my last game after skipping a div xD getting 29LP means my mmr is still better then my div right? dafuq D:



holy crap nim.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2014)

zion and shiphtur carrying so hard this game, again 

much better going for botlane this time. daydreamin' has had some nice lanterns 

but shiphtur's heals and zion being pretty good on yasuo is really setting the tone for this game right now. ain't much XDG can do.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 19, 2014)

Comparing the map vision of these games to ranked games.. it's sad even at really high elo


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> Comparing the map vision of these games to ranked games.. it's sad even at really high elo



competitive and solo q is really different. it takes teamwork to control the map like that, something you'll almost never have in solo q.

so in that regard you really can't compare.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 19, 2014)

Just went 11/0 on Ezreal.

Haven't played the guy in forever either.


----------



## Magic (Jan 19, 2014)

> RemChu: thats it
> RemChu: gg
> RemChu: WE HAVE 2 GUYS WITH BEARDS
> RemChu: GG



olaf+graves 2014


if u want to play some League with these fighting game streamers.....

need skype though


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 19, 2014)

RemChu said:


> if u want to play some League with these fighting game streamers.....
> 
> need skype though



Jaxel is a waste of life, don't bother.  There's a reason no one hires him to stream anymore.

Also, wtf is going on with Yoshi's connection?  O.o


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 19, 2014)

I've been thinking of reading naruto again. But frankly I have no idea where I left off.


----------



## Magic (Jan 19, 2014)

Don't naruto sux dattebayo


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Nim (Jan 19, 2014)

Watched The Princess and the Frog, so cute pek /disneytrip


----------



## Didi (Jan 19, 2014)

>top 3 is TSM, C9 and CLG

BASED
AS
FUCK


tho preferred would be TSM, EG, and CLG, but this is nice as well


----------



## Darth (Jan 19, 2014)

Dig beat C9 wat


----------



## Magic (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Sajin (Jan 19, 2014)

7-2 with +25-27 lp gains and I only get promoted by one division to Silver II... rito pls

8 Master Yi games won in a row so far lol, silver op


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 19, 2014)

Darth said:


> Dig beat C9 wat



They have failed me.


----------



## OS (Jan 19, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> I've been thinking of reading naruto again. But frankly I have no idea where I left off.



Read lucifer and the biscuit hammer and then come back to thank me.


----------



## Darth (Jan 19, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> They have failed me.


I'm proud of Dig. I'm sure they deserved that win after all the hate they've been getting.


Original Sin said:


> Read lucifer and the biscuit hammer and then come back to thank me.



It was a good manga, but it wasn't like FIRST RECOMMENDATION worthy.


----------



## Norngpinky (Jan 20, 2014)

OMG...This is probably not news to you guys. 

Lvl 30 sucks. There is ALWAYS someone with a bad attitude. Every other person is one of them. I'm not even kidding. I play bad at some games, others play bad at  theirs, but people are like little children running around pointing fingers at someone and blaming another for a bad game. 

And I don't even play ranked. 


What is wrong with people?

I'm not even exaggerating. Is this how people come to be now? I try to be rational about this, but from what I see people are just a bunch of assholes to other people, without even a slight sense of sympathy whatsoever.


With that said, I've encountered a lot of really nice people as well, some I've made friends with in the game. Those people I appreciate. However, when someone badmouths another, it basically ruins the game. Why even try? Just go and play those ranked games. 


It really brings out the bad in those individuals. There is absolutely no tolerance or kindness in a lot of these people as far as I can see. 

Even if a lot of these people are young kids/teens, a lot of them are young adults and older as well. People make it as though their lives are dependent on these games. smh.



Anyway, I did appreciate Vae and Chausie playing with me though. Vae taking his time to teach me the game, and Chausie inviting me to play with her and her friends. 



/vent.


----------



## OS (Jan 20, 2014)

Darth said:


> I'm proud of Dig. I'm sure they deserved that win after all the hate they've been getting.
> 
> 
> It was a good manga, but it wasn't like FIRST RECOMMENDATION worthy.



what would be your first recommendation then


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 20, 2014)

ohh Doublelift


----------



## Darth (Jan 20, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> what would be your first recommendation then


BleachNumeroUno

Depends on the genre. If you're looking for a great shounen read, I'd recommend FMA, The Breaker, One Piece, Ao No Exorcist, or Beelzebub. For a good Seinen, Deadman Wonderland, Pluto, Kubera, Tower of God, and Death Note are all great. 

There's a lot of better recommendations imo.


----------



## OS (Jan 20, 2014)

Darth said:


> BleachNumeroUno
> 
> Depends on the genre. If you're looking for a great shounen read, I'd recommend FMA,* The Breaker*, One Piece,* Ao No Exorcist, or Beelzebub*. For a good Seinen, Deadman Wonderland, Pluto, Kubera, Tower of God, and Death Note are all great.
> 
> There's a lot of better recommendations imo.



Over lucifer and the biscuit hammer? Eat shit.


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2014)

Tower of God is seinen?

o.o


----------



## VoDe (Jan 20, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> Over lucifer and the biscuit hammer? Eat shit.



The Breaker is a fucking amazing


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 20, 2014)

Holy shit. 2 hour long game. I feel terrible for EVERYONE that was in it.


----------



## Darth (Jan 20, 2014)

wow I haven't had a 2 hour game since like season 2.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 20, 2014)

So I have 7k now, who should I buy? I have basically all the apc/adc left. Oh + Riven.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2014)

I've never had a game go over 1 hour 10 minutes, because any teamfight after that usually means the game is over.

How the fuck do you manage 2 hours


----------



## Didi (Jan 20, 2014)

+0lp


at least the two hours were worth it


----------



## Enel (Jan 20, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Holy shit. 2 hour long game. I feel terrible for EVERYONE that was in it.


Poor Olaf... and he didn't even get LP for that 2 hours match? 

I picked a bad time to start playing ADC... Thresh and Annie support everywhere, so boring


----------



## Chausie (Jan 20, 2014)

Enel said:


> Poor Olaf... and he didn't even get LP for that 2 hours match?
> 
> I picked a bad time to start playing ADC... Thresh and Annie support everywhere, so boring



then play sivir and learn to time your shields well


----------



## Enel (Jan 20, 2014)

Sivir's actually my 2nd favourite ADC, so I have no problem playing her. But I had a lot of fun playing Twitch/Blitzcrank lane yesterday. Even won against a Jinx/Annie combo 

Still a bit boring to see the same champs all the time. That's probably why I play jungle for so long


----------



## Darth (Jan 20, 2014)

favorite adc's that i've been having the most fun with recently are Draven, Ezreal, Caitlyn, and Jinx. 

Do with that what you will.


----------



## OS (Jan 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]




3-0

Bot lane carried hard and from then their morg left the game. It was pretty much ours from 15 mins.


----------



## Enel (Jan 20, 2014)

Darth said:


> favorite adc's that i've been having the most fun with recently are Draven, Ezreal, Caitlyn, and Jinx.
> 
> Do with that what you will.


Draven's indeed much fun, but I screw up catching axes most of the time.



Original Sin said:


> 3-0
> 
> Bot lane carried hard and from then their morg left the game. It was pretty much ours from 15 mins.


Wow people started playing Udyr again?


----------



## OS (Jan 20, 2014)

VoDe said:


> The Breaker is a fucking amazing



it is but it never gave me feels like biscuit hammer.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 20, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Holy shit. 2 hour long game. I feel terrible for EVERYONE that was in it.



oh my god.

that poor olaf though.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2014)

3-1 placements now 

Shut down a Vayne in lane pretty hard, didn't matter though because their top Alistar roamed bot 4 times by 10 minutes with Jax not punishing it, Kha'Zix lost mid really hard and Vayne ended the game 15-2 anyway.

Feelsgoodman.jpg.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 20, 2014)

Vae said:


> 3-1 placements now
> 
> Shut down a Vayne in lane pretty hard, didn't matter though because their top Alistar roamed bot 4 times by 10 minutes with Jax not punishing it, Kha'Zix lost mid really hard and Vayne ended the game 15-2 anyway.
> 
> Feelsgoodman.jpg.



get      rekt


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2014)

Well, at least I didn't end up in Bronze.


----------



## OS (Jan 20, 2014)

Vae said:


> Well, at least I didn't end up in Bronze.



yeeeeeeeet


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2014)

There's no possible way I can drop below low silver at this point.


----------



## OS (Jan 20, 2014)

why you say that?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2014)

Because my MMR was around high Plat before the reset, meaning it should be mid gold after the reset.

And that means I'd have to go 0-10 for Bronze.


----------



## OS (Jan 20, 2014)

Morg supports give cancer.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2014)

Darth said:


> Then how come you never managed to get out of Plat V you scrub?



I dunno, maybe the fact that I stopped playing when I got to Plat V?

Dumbass


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Darth (Jan 20, 2014)

Vae said:


> I dunno, maybe the fact that I stopped playing when I got to Plat V?
> 
> Dumbass



oh ho you sound upset. Don't blame me for your inability to climb the ladder.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 20, 2014)

Morg support is good maaang


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 20, 2014)

Morg support, does that exist?

I remember having a j4 support once, it actually didn't go too bad


----------



## Nim (Jan 20, 2014)

I like playing Morgana Support :3


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 20, 2014)

im using this next time my bot lane feeds loooool


----------



## Cronos (Jan 20, 2014)

^ hahahaha


----------



## Morglay (Jan 20, 2014)

Snake bitch is fun, went 13/3/12 vs a Kass. Hurhur. Normal blind pick op.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 20, 2014)

So I queued up on the PBE for the first time.



> NasonDINKOV: top
> PyschoManiacx: top
> NasonDINKOV: toptoptoptoptoptoptoptoptop
> NasonDINKOV: toptoptoptoptoptoptoptoptoptop
> ...



Never again.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 20, 2014)

Lolol, I know the feeling


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2014)

4-1 placement so far.


----------



## OS (Jan 20, 2014)

3-2 now. This previous game was probably my fault in the end. 


But ffs why would someone choose mf into jinx.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2014)

Why would anyone choose MF ever.


----------



## OS (Jan 20, 2014)

Because ranked.


----------



## OS (Jan 20, 2014)

[youtube]q0v7rFSUrGE[/youtube]


----------



## Maerala (Jan 20, 2014)

Wildfire Zyra and Frostblade Irelia now 975 from 1350.
Armor of the Fifth Age Taric now 750 from 975.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 20, 2014)

Man, I just can't catch a fucking Blaze game to save my life.

I wanna see my hyung Flame play live


----------



## Treerone (Jan 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]V6W_wKInOCU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Morglay (Jan 20, 2014)

Treerone said:


> [YOUTUBE]V6W_wKInOCU[/YOUTUBE]



Are they... Actually disabled...? I am not sure whether it is ok to laugh at them...


----------



## Guiness (Jan 20, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Man, I just can't catch a fucking Blaze game to save my life.
> 
> I wanna see my hyung Flame play live



go watch vods? lol


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2014)

They're just both massive trolls.

Disabled people are more like yourself.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 20, 2014)

Vae said:


> They're just both massive trolls.
> 
> Disabled people are more like yourself.



Well at least I can dance.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2014)

I can totally dance


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2014)

Ya looking like a disabled person is the ultimate troll.

HAAHHHAHAA


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2014)

RemChu, are you disabled by any chance?


----------



## VoDe (Jan 20, 2014)

vae is giving me a cancer


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 20, 2014)

Treerone said:


> [YOUTUBE]V6W_wKInOCU[/YOUTUBE]



Disabled or not it's still funny


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2014)

Vae said:


> RemChu, are you disabled by any chance?



NO

Jokes on you


----------



## Sansa (Jan 20, 2014)

2-1 the dream.


----------



## Didi (Jan 20, 2014)

1-0 the dream


----------



## OS (Jan 20, 2014)

I never knew C9 would become so big. They have the monster NA team, a EU challenger team, and now they just got the Walking Zed Roster for c9 Tempest.


the NA and EU teams are good but Tempest doesn't seem like much.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 20, 2014)

That was the dream until I got what looked like a first time jungle Nocturne and a bot lane that gets shat on.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 20, 2014)

Im glad c9 is doing so well


----------



## αce (Jan 20, 2014)

someone move me to kansas


----------



## Sansa (Jan 20, 2014)

Korean internet >


----------



## αce (Jan 20, 2014)

pretty sure google fiber is faster than korean internet but yeah
they have insane speed over there


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 20, 2014)

αce said:


> someone move me to kansas



Wow. I can only dream.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2014)

I could probably get 1000/1000 if I lived in a house and not an apartment.

100/100 is the max I can get atm 

Which is what we have, obviously.

That Kansas internet is probably way too expensive though.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 20, 2014)

Internet that fast can never be too expensive.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2014)

In comparison to the cost you'd have to pay in other countries, yes it can.

Also, you REALLY don't need that sort of speed unless you're hosting a shit ton of servers for different things.

A normal gamer who only uses their computer for games etc doesn't need more than 20/20 to do really well.


----------



## αce (Jan 20, 2014)

its apparently cheaper than most american internet companies
which is why you always see the posts on reddit about google fiber vs other internet companies


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 20, 2014)

αce said:


> someone move me to kansas



I'm still waiting for Google Fiber here ;-;


----------



## OS (Jan 20, 2014)

kneecoleslaws boobs were made by gods.


----------



## Nim (Jan 20, 2014)

αce said:


> someone move me to kansas



awwww I'm jealous :ho


----------



## Guiness (Jan 20, 2014)

HOW CAN I GET GOOGLE FIBRE?????


----------



## Guiness (Jan 21, 2014)

TSM offered NB3 a spot as a sub

Regi be on the lookout


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 21, 2014)

4N said:


> HOW CAN I GET GOOGLE FIBRE?????








How do u know (the Nb3 stuff)? He declined, I guess?


----------



## Darth (Jan 21, 2014)

4N said:


> TSM offered NB3 a spot as a sub
> 
> Regi be on the lookout



Isn't Ninjaken already the sub for jungle?

I guess Nightblue3 wouldn't be a bad sub either.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 21, 2014)

Mr Nim said:


> How do u know (the Nb3 stuff)? He declined, I guess?





Darth said:


> Isn't Ninjaken already the sub for jungle?
> 
> I guess Nightblue3 wouldn't be a bad sub either.





from what i understand, Ninjaken is no longer a sub. Apparently he left them to go play for another team.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 21, 2014)

[10:15] Maerala: wat games do you play other than league
[10:15] Mysterious Ryder: i have a ps3 u no
and games on steam
[10:16] Maerala: wot is steam
[10:16] Mysterious Ryder: adrian 
ples


----------



## Nim (Jan 21, 2014)

Steam <3 :d


----------



## Maerala (Jan 21, 2014)

Whatever.


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 21, 2014)

Who would want to get challenger on NA when their Division is called "Taric's Enforcers"? :X

ty for the reddit link


----------



## Norngpinky (Jan 21, 2014)

αce said:


> someone move me to kansas




Hahaha, that's pretty close to where I live ;D


----------



## Darth (Jan 21, 2014)

WAD's first game with Elise this season.





			
				WAD said:
			
		

> wtf elise is so good.
> ridiculous OP champ
> calling her shit was the dumbest thing i ever said about league tbh



lololol


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 21, 2014)

just watched sherlock

that cliffhanger oh dear god


----------



## Maerala (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh you're alive.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 21, 2014)

yeah i didnt die yet np


----------



## VoDe (Jan 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wm4ScnLFcGg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Didi (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeah that's a great song, pretty funny


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 21, 2014)

Darth said:


> WAD's first game with Elise this season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't think I'd ever be able to do that well in a 4v5


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2014)

Meh, 4v5's can be won with the right champions and plays.

You need hyper carries though.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 21, 2014)

Pantheon Jungle works now really nicely

thanks to the buff that you can use W on minions and jungle monsters


----------



## OS (Jan 21, 2014)

so hear me out. WWarwick top. Athenes> Spirit Visage>Iceborn>wits end>boots>GA/botrk

rate my theory build.

Athenes gives CD, MR, mana regen, and  Ap for the Q. 

SV  is obvious and so is Wits

Iceborn gives armor mana, cdr, and spellblade passive.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 21, 2014)

And this is assuming the enemy team is made of 4 AP's?


----------



## Darth (Jan 21, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> so hear me out. WWarwick top. Athenes> Spirit Visage>Iceborn>wits end>boots>GA/botrk
> 
> rate my theory build.
> 
> ...



seems legit altho you're not getting a whole lot of HP out of that build. 

Void Staff/Liandries/Last Whisper/Black Cleaver are going to annihilate you.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 21, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> so hear me out. WWarwick top. Athenes> Spirit Visage>Iceborn>wits end>boots>GA/botrk
> 
> rate my theory build.
> 
> ...



I personally hate Shits End on anybody but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2014)

Wits end should be replaced by BoTRK, wits end isn't needed with SV.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 21, 2014)

Did Manny quit the forums?


----------



## Chausie (Jan 21, 2014)

apparently


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 21, 2014)

Wits End is part of my core Darius build which also includes Sunfire and Sorc.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2014)

Maerala said:


> Did Manny quit the forums?



Meanwhile, Slowking returns.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 21, 2014)

Tanky Jungle Pantheon

so good



i know cs sucks


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 21, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> so hear me out. WWarwick top. Athenes> Spirit Visage>Iceborn>wits end>boots>GA/botrk
> 
> rate my theory build.
> 
> ...



Get a chalice for laning then sell it for a ranudins once you have  iceborn or wit+sheen


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2014)

I LIKE YOUR SET SON.

Good stuff.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 21, 2014)

who is manny ?


----------



## Chausie (Jan 21, 2014)

a portmanteau of man and nanny


----------



## Maerala (Jan 21, 2014)

Someone had a theory that those three pillars in the Howling Abyss with the statues on top are the Frozen Watchers, and that the one that's missing (which should be inside the red square) is actually Vel'Koz.

Thought it was interesting.


----------



## OS (Jan 21, 2014)

Morglay said:


> I personally hate Shits End on anybody but whatever floats your boat.



Wits end is kinda made for WW since his passive already does bonus magic damage per auto


Also. I think athenes is a good core item for WW.


----------



## OS (Jan 21, 2014)

The watchers fell to their death. Don't think they'd be statues. And that's not velkoz that's the watchers symbol. Myth busted


----------



## Maerala (Jan 21, 2014)

One of the first people to reach Challenger this season (KirbyCake) did so maining Raka.

Based goat.


----------



## Nim (Jan 21, 2014)

I want to be gold again, most of the silver people don't know what they are doing. Can't support that at all


----------



## Guiness (Jan 21, 2014)

Maerala said:


> One of the first people to reach Challenger this season (KirbyCake) did so maining Raka.
> 
> Based goat.



Was watching him beat a darius in top lane on nb3 stream last night.

Goat op


----------



## Maerala (Jan 21, 2014)

No one expects the banana.


----------



## Treerone (Jan 21, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> The watchers fell to their death. Don't think they'd be statues. And that's not velkoz that's the watchers symbol. Myth busted



So maybe he's a watcher that didn't fall?

Whole post about him being a watcher here :


----------



## Chausie (Jan 21, 2014)

well i am now 3w 1l so far, 7 more games to go. 0 deaths last game. annie is op as fuck



Nim♥ said:


> I want to be gold again, most of the silver people don't know what they are doing. Can't support that at all



ye, i agree with that..

thank fully i've found an adc who, whilst does some funny shit at times, listens to my pings and actually pushes or freezes when i ask him too. the game is so much easier as a support when you have an adc who listens to the rest of the team!

ALSO i just started watching a documentary about a chimpanzee named nim, nim!



you'd need the mediahint addon to watch it though, or similar


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> I want to be gold again, most of the silver people don't know what they are doing. Can't support that at all



You don't know what you're doing in lane either.

Silly Nim, you're right where you belong


----------



## Nim (Jan 21, 2014)

Chausie said:


> well i am now 3w 1l so far, 7 more games to go. 0 deaths last game. annie is op as fuck
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha ye I know of the monkey 

Oh well sooner or later I'll rise to gold! The games are just frustrating. Better play at night :c



Vae said:


> You don't know what you're doing in lane either.
> 
> Silly Nim, you're right where you belong



Did I murder your pet or something? So mean all of a sudden


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2014)

J/k Nim, you know I love you.


----------



## Darth (Jan 21, 2014)

Chausie said:


> well i am now 3w 1l so far, 7 more games to go.



3+1=4. There are 10 placement matches. 

I think your math is a little off. jajajajajajaajajajajajajaja


----------



## Nim (Jan 21, 2014)

Vae said:


> J/k Nim, you know I love you.



awwww


----------



## Chausie (Jan 21, 2014)

Darth said:


> 3+1=4. There are 10 placement matches.
> 
> I think your math is a little off. jajajajajajaajajajajajajaja



no i made a typo, 2w 1l


----------



## Maerala (Jan 21, 2014)

Have one class today.

Drove 40 minutes to school.

Class is cancelled.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 21, 2014)

Maerala said:


> Have one class today.
> 
> Drove 40 minutes to school.
> 
> Class is cancelled.



they don't put it up online for you to see?


----------



## αce (Jan 21, 2014)

this is why you don't go to class
unless it's mandatory


----------



## Nim (Jan 21, 2014)

Guess I have to learn jungle  because somehow adc, mid AND supp are practically always taken.


----------



## OS (Jan 21, 2014)

Darth said:


> seems legit altho you're not getting a whole lot of HP out of that build.
> 
> Void Staff/Liandries/Last Whisper/Black Cleaver are going to annihilate you.



We'll switch wits end with Botrk and get sunfire. Maybe save botrk for last.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 21, 2014)

Chausie said:


> they don't put it up online for you to see?



Like ten minutes before class starts. :/

Also I think it's okay to have one role you're really bad at and never do. Usually people won't mind unless it's support. I got away with never having to adc in ranked last season.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 21, 2014)

wow riot keeps impressing me. that wind slash animation, beautiful


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 21, 2014)

not to mention

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyrdPcQmNDc[/youtube]


----------



## Chausie (Jan 21, 2014)

Maerala said:


> Like ten minutes before class starts. :/
> 
> Also I think it's okay to have one role you're really bad at and never do. Usually people won't mind unless it's support. I got away with never having to adc in ranked last season.



damn, that sucks.

manage to do something else, or was your time completely wasted?


----------



## Nim (Jan 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ZlTAFkubtSM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Maerala (Jan 21, 2014)

Chausie said:


> damn, that sucks.
> 
> manage to do something else, or was your time completely wasted?



I caught up with some friends I hadn't seen in a while who don't have class when I do so it was k. :33


----------



## Maerala (Jan 21, 2014)

Damn they're really milking Riven's popularity.


----------



## Nim (Jan 21, 2014)

HearthStone is Open Beta now C:


----------



## Nim (Jan 21, 2014)

What was your nickname there again Chausie? Won't play against you though xD don't even know how it works!


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2014)

You can play against me Nim, I suck at Hearthstone.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 21, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> What was your nickname there again Chausie? Won't play against you though xD don't even know how it works!



Chausie#2429

dw, i'm kinda bad at it, i think i only beat vae the other day as my decks were a higher level than his


----------



## Didi (Jan 21, 2014)

Oooh, I should try Hearthstone, probably not that hard if you're experienced at MtG

Not this week tho, way too busy~


----------



## Nim (Jan 21, 2014)

Ohhh it's just NA yet.. EU still not OB.. maybe soon xD can I still add you in this Battle.net thing? Or just ingame?


----------



## Chausie (Jan 21, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> Ohhh it's just NA yet.. EU still not OB.. maybe soon xD can I still add you in this Battle.net thing? Or just ingame?



i have no idea how it works, sorry! try it on battle.net and see?

should be open for eu soon anyway


----------



## Nim (Jan 21, 2014)

Don't see any friendlist there :< have to wait then, damnit


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2014)

Anyone you add to battle.net friends will work, even if not on hearthstone
It's account wide.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 21, 2014)

Vae said:


> Anyone you add to battle.net friends will work, even if not on hearthstone
> It's account wide.



she's asking if she can add someone using the battle.net website, not if the friends show up on all the games! as she can't get in game at the moment


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 21, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> HearthStone is Open Beta now C:



OHMYGAWD YESS.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 21, 2014)

So a guy's guy was apparently mad about his placements, contacted Riot and they told him that out of the 10 placement matches, the first and LAST game mattered the most.

Not the first 2.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 21, 2014)

people mad at the start of every season?


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 21, 2014)

Placementmatches formula discovered:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 21, 2014)

Mr Nim said:


> Placementmatches formula discovered:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



lmao brilliant

sometimes it seems to be true, that's the sad part


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 21, 2014)

People are mad all the time


----------



## Nim (Jan 21, 2014)

Chausie said:


> she's asking if she can add someone using the battle.net website, not if the friends show up on all the games! as she can't get in game at the moment



Somewhere in the FAQs it says I can only add ingame  so our friendship has to wait Chausie!


What's the difference between  and :ho btw? (different smiley codes)


----------



## Chausie (Jan 21, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> Somewhere in the FAQs it says I can only add ingame  so our friendship has to wait Chausie!
> 
> 
> What's the difference between  and :ho btw? (different smiley codes)



different mouse over text?

idk


----------



## Sansa (Jan 21, 2014)

3-1 The dream.


----------



## OS (Jan 21, 2014)

Playing hearthstone tutorials. Seems kinda op to attack a person directly. Used to yugioh style.


----------



## Austin (Jan 21, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> Playing hearthstone tutorials. Seems kinda op to attack a person directly. Used to yugioh style.



taunts are spammed


----------



## Sansa (Jan 21, 2014)

I could be 3-0 if I didn't get that shitty game on Kennen.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> Playing hearthstone tutorials. Seems kinda op to attack a person directly. Used to yugioh style.



And then you get smashed because you let the opponent overwhelm you with cards by ignoring theirs.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 21, 2014)

Murloc decks are were its at :d


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2014)

I want Tirion Fordring so badly.

Most OP card in the game 

Especially if you combo it with a Redemption card.


----------



## OS (Jan 21, 2014)

Name is BGalindo for Hearthstone


----------



## Nim (Jan 21, 2014)

Lol found a random HearthStone Key on the internet :>
Nim#2684 is my nickname! Feel free to add!


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 21, 2014)

Did it come with a virus nim?


----------



## Nim (Jan 21, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> Did it come with a virus nim?



No xD it's just numbers you have to type in on the official website


----------



## Vitriol (Jan 21, 2014)

Vae said:


> I want Tirion Fordring so badly.
> 
> Most OP card in the game
> 
> Especially if you combo it with a Redemption card.



silence, naturalise, sheep, hex, tinkmaster overspark. Alot of cards counter him but I suppose that can be said for most cards i guess. But yeah he can be a bitch when you don't have none of that


----------



## αce (Jan 21, 2014)

this renekton qq on reddit is glorious


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 21, 2014)

rofl i know your joy ace


----------



## Maerala (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes. Nerf croc.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 21, 2014)

While I like the overall state of S4 more than.S3 the.state of top.lane hasnt been worse. I might make a.detailed post tommorow but it leads to a major problem not strictly related to any specofic champion. The core.issue is infact Riots design/balance philosophy. 

Even.back.in S2 Morello has stated that he dislikes the snowbally nature of top lane. After nerfing a huge amount of bruisers, 1v2 came into power since Bruisers power was lowered by a lot. To counter the ranged or 1v2 meta Riot introduced Dorans shield. Now this item was/is an extreme help vs. Adcs and was required at the time, but it didnt only change laning vs adcs but bruisers too. While most bruisers are  casters, early on most of their damage comes from auto attacks, so Dorans shield is still VERY effective till like lvl 6/7, but thats where some champions thrive.

Now top is just this boring tank sustain meta. 


It all comes down to Riots.faulty logic. Theyve so far gutted snowballing and early game champions.
However, that snowballing is what made top lane fun. The risk and challenge made it what it was. Now, poke/harass is INEFFECTIVE. That 150 damagle you harassed onto Renekton? Masteries  + Heal + Dorans Shield will heal it up in 10 seconds.

There have always been select.few dominant champs for each role, but considering now you never get hurt and always heal up all damage, its SUPER boring and stale. Its not just Renekton or Shyv or Mundo
ATM whatever chnges riot does will not fix the issue. Their design/balance philosophy needs to change altogether.


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 22, 2014)

The problem with balancing is, that I never got *who* riot is balancing the game for.

It's obviously not the "high-elo"-scene, else they would not buff Kassadin and say "Oh, he lost too many games!" .


----------



## Treerone (Jan 22, 2014)

4man premades in normals.

I will remember the day when we get a no premade queue.


----------



## αce (Jan 22, 2014)

ROFL
madara is the fucking based god


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2014)

did he win?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 22, 2014)

that naruto chap


*Spoiler*: __ 



inb4somerebirthasgodsjutsuhappens


----------



## αce (Jan 22, 2014)

the manga should just end now
how can you hate madara


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 22, 2014)

i cant even take this seriously but oh well


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 22, 2014)

by that i mean madara is a based god but its obvious something dumb will happen

also hearthstone is addictive wtf


----------



## Darth (Jan 22, 2014)

DON'T WORRY GUYS THE THIRD HOKAGE HAS THIS IN THE BAG.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 22, 2014)

said no one ever


----------



## Maerala (Jan 22, 2014)

Can Kishi just die already.


----------



## Darth (Jan 22, 2014)

Maerala said:


> Can Kishi just die already.



???

Wishing death upon another innocent human being?

Wow, you're a bitch.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 22, 2014)

Darth said:


> DON'T WORRY GUYS THE THIRD HOKAGE HAS THIS IN THE BAG.



kishi finally found a use for him 



Maerala said:


> Can Kishi just die already.





Darth said:


> ???
> 
> Wishing death upon another innocent human being?
> 
> Wow, you're a bitch.



he's gay and cuban

its in his nature  dem genes 2 stronk


----------



## αce (Jan 22, 2014)

np third hokage can't really do anything but stall against a cheap knock off of hashirama's best technique
but hes the strongest hokage

NPNP


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2014)

Shiro senpai said:


> silence, naturalise, sheep, hex, tinkmaster overspark. Alot of cards counter him but I suppose that can be said for most cards i guess. But yeah he can be a bitch when you don't have none of that



Well, you can counter some of those things with Divine Shield.

Not all of it though.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 22, 2014)

Darth said:


> Wishing death upon another *innocent* human being?



pls **


----------



## Darth (Jan 22, 2014)

αce said:


> np third hokage can't really do anything but stall against a cheap knock off of hashirama's best technique
> but hes the strongest hokage
> 
> NPNP



wow so bm. 

NAME ME ANOTHER HOKAGE THAT'S SHOWN THE ABILITY TO USE ALL 5 ELEMENTAL JUTSU. 

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMM?


----------



## Darth (Jan 22, 2014)

Vae said:


> Well, you can counter some of those things with Divine Shield.
> 
> Not all of it though.



you can't counter any of those things with Divine Shield....


----------



## αce (Jan 22, 2014)

inb4 minato uses 8 elemental abilities


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 22, 2014)

I just need my based Bleach chapter


I just want to see Shunsuis bankai damn it


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 22, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> by that i mean madara is a based god but its obvious something dumb will happen
> 
> also hearthstone is addictive wtf



USER ID???


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 22, 2014)

Genome#1439(i think)


----------



## Cronos (Jan 22, 2014)

reapered


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh my god what an annoying team. I never faced an enemy team that just refuses to fight. Ever.

Also I sent a friend request James


----------



## VoDe (Jan 22, 2014)

so good OP chapter

so good


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 22, 2014)

At this point I wouldn't be surprised that if Madara had the chance to fight the sage of six paths, he would pull out a jutsu the sage didn't know. Dude can even use the force, where will it stop? .He has great one liners though.

If only Itachi was there to put people into the pokeball.


----------



## Nim (Jan 22, 2014)

What's your name in HearthStone Vae?


----------



## OS (Jan 22, 2014)

You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) can read your Naruto I'll wait for my


-The Gamer
-ToG
-God of Highschool
-Shokugeki no Souma
-A Certain Scientific Railgun
-Nanatsu no Taizai
-UQ holder
-Beelzebub
-OPM
-Nisekoi(my guilty pleasure)


----------



## Darth (Jan 22, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) can read your Naruto I'll wait for my
> 
> *Insert Generic List*



k                   .


----------



## Morglay (Jan 22, 2014)

Bleach chapter was good. Really good.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 22, 2014)

''Riot just cannot manage to slightly nerf anything most of the time. X, Y, and Z champs are too powerful? Nerf their HP, HP/5, Armor, Armor/lvl, Mr, Mr/lvl, mana, mana/lvl, AD, AD/lvl, base damage on Q, W, E, and R, scaling on Q, W, E, and R. Then in 6th months: Buffed X's base damages.
I guarantee soon enough Nunu will be pick or ban because minions will do more than champions and controlling them will be the way to win''

Exaggerated, but there is some truth to it. I hate when they nerf the base damage and the ratios at the same time.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 22, 2014)

pm me your hearthstone names guys, you can finally join me in-game


----------



## VoDe (Jan 22, 2014)

i want heathstone


----------



## OS (Jan 22, 2014)

Darth said:


> k                   .



Let's see your list scrub


----------



## Darth (Jan 22, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> Let's see your list scrub



Why would you care about my list?

I dunno, it'd have The Breaker, One Piece, Beelzebub, Tower of God, Kubera, Tough, Ao No Exorcist, DICE, Cheese in the Trap, Girls of the Wild's, Noblesse, and Bleach in it. A bunch of other stuff too but my list doesn't really matter and neither does yours. I was just teasing you for being elitist lol. Who cares if we read Naruto? We're on a Naruto board so it's kind of silly for you to attack those who discuss it yeah?


----------



## Nim (Jan 22, 2014)

I have only Amanchu! (same mangaka as Aria), Yotsubato! and Shingeki no Kyojin as publishing mangas xD then I have to finish Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun aaand I started reading the Sailor Moon manga because of the announced new anime


----------



## Nim (Jan 22, 2014)

And not really reading them on time, there are always some chapters gathered until I realize it.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 22, 2014)

wtf, sasuke stop being so useless


----------



## Morglay (Jan 22, 2014)

By the way did Kishi come out of the closet with the beginning of part 2?


----------



## Didi (Jan 22, 2014)

Morglay said:


> By the way did Kishi come out of the closet with the beginning of part 2?



Yes


I'd not be surprised if he has a Sasuke Dakimakura


----------



## Morglay (Jan 22, 2014)

Didi said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> I'd not be surprised if he has a Sasuke Dakimakura



Now it all makes sense.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 22, 2014)

VoDe said:


> i want heathstone



na open beta is a go and in a few days eu one will be too, soon !


----------



## Guiness (Jan 22, 2014)

none of you have Feng Shen Ji on your list

pls go kill yourselves


----------



## Darth (Jan 22, 2014)

Chausie said:


> wtf, sasuke stop being so useless



It's not that he's useless, he's just outclassed and mentally unprepared. 

Dunno how he's going to end up tbh.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> What's your name in HearthStone Vae?



Kurodenkou#2459



4N said:


> none of you have Feng Shen Ji on your list
> 
> pls go kill yourselves



Wanna fight?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 22, 2014)

Vae said:


> Kurodenkou#2459
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna fight?



you didn't make a list. plus you read it as well.you good in my book 

Feng Shen Ji is like The Breaker on steroids. And The Breaker is pretty good right now too.

go read it, you heathens!


----------



## Cronos (Jan 22, 2014)

shutup      .


----------



## Guiness (Jan 22, 2014)

Cronos said:


> shutup      .



go fuck yourself


----------



## Morglay (Jan 22, 2014)

4N said:


> you didn't make a list. plus you read it as well.you good in my book
> 
> Feng Shen Ji is like The Breaker on steroids. And The Breaker is pretty good right now too.
> 
> go read it, you heathens!



When General Rape died. My feels.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 22, 2014)

Morglay said:


> When General Rape died. My feels.



lol

never liked him much but he was rather simple and in his own way was quite honorable in the way he went. 

but zi yu and tian


----------



## Darth (Jan 22, 2014)

WTF SPOILERS YOU ASSHOLES. 

NEGS ALL AROUND.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2014)

Morglay said:


> When General Rape died. My feels.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Qiongxiong Jie?

Yeah, he was pretty fucking badass.

Not as cool as NiTian ErXing though, ErXing had awesome art right before his death.

Went out like a boss too.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2014)

Vae said:


> Qiongxiong Jie?
> 
> Yeah, he was pretty fucking badass.
> 
> ...



Fufufufu

All dark ones are barbaric before the enlightenment of gods


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Fufufufu
> 
> All dark ones are barbaric before the enlightenment of gods



Zhen Chan ain't got nothing on Zi Yu


----------



## Morglay (Jan 22, 2014)

4N said:


> lol
> 
> *never liked him much* but he was rather simple and in his own way was quite honorable in the way he went.
> 
> but zi yu and tian



Stopped reading here, you worthless insect.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Fufufufu
> 
> All dark ones are barbaric before the enlightenment of gods




*Spoiler*: __ 



did u like that spanking zi yu gave you? 






Cronos said:


>



?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Chausie (Jan 22, 2014)

Darth said:


> It's not that he's useless, he's just outclassed and mentally unprepared.
> 
> Dunno how he's going to end up tbh.



*Spoiler*: __ 




it all hinges on what hashirama gave or told him now

thinking of itachi saying that he believed sasuke could have changed their parents minds must mean sasuke is starting to believe he can change madaras mind, why else would he think of that?

anyway, i hope we see madaras moon plan or whatever the fuck it's called, and have sasuke deal with that


----------



## Guiness (Jan 22, 2014)

Im not even sure if sasuke can save this manga anymore...


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 22, 2014)

I am pretty sure most of the people who started posting here was because of Naruto, then they stayed cause of other stuff when they realized Naruto is pretty shit.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 22, 2014)

Lol Yasuo's winrate with his latest "changes" went up by 4.28 percent, putting him at 53.35 % win rate.
But at least they are happy with their internal tests and his current power!


----------



## OS (Jan 22, 2014)

Vae said:


> Pretty sure 99% of the people on this forum registered for Naruto.
> 
> If they stayed because of it or not is irrelevant, they signed up because they liked Naruto at the time.
> 
> Your logic is terrible.


naw



Chausie said:


> it doesn't matter what people come here for
> 
> attacking people for liking something different to you is silly and childish


whatever.jpg



Darth said:


> 10%? You'd be surprised. At least 75% of the active posters on this forum currently read Naruto. And 99% of them came to this forum because they read/watched it initially. Regardless if they dropped it later on.
> 
> But if people want to talk about the newest chapter THEY DAMN WELL CAN.



K you can talk about all the shit you want


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah, you're just straight up dumb.

But it's okay, not everyone can use their brain properly.


----------



## OS (Jan 22, 2014)

Vae said:


> Yeah, you're just straight up dumb.
> 
> But it's okay, not everyone can use their brain properly.



Based on the people I know/knew don't know anyone that joined for naruto or still likes it. 


Eat shit Vaeny


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2014)

And how many people do you actually know.

2?

Joining a forum specifically directed at Naruto fans when you hate Naruto seems a bit retarded.


----------



## OS (Jan 22, 2014)

Vae said:


> And how many people do you actually know.
> 
> 2?
> 
> Joining a forum specifically directed at Naruto fans when you hate Naruto seems a bit retarded.



I joined for the OBD. Good days.


----------



## Nim (Jan 22, 2014)

I joined because of the avatar giveaway threads :>


----------



## OS (Jan 22, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> I joined because of the avatar giveaway threads :>



The set sizes here are really good too.


----------



## Nim (Jan 22, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> The set sizes here are really good too.



Don't like big signatures, so don't really care about that


----------



## OS (Jan 22, 2014)

It's a shame that the new pbe changes may make him unlikable. This is a boss skin

.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2014)

Is that...Scorched Earth Renekton?

It's been over a year since it was announced, lol.


----------



## OS (Jan 22, 2014)

And now they are bringing it when they are "balancing" him. Based Rito James.


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2014)

They always put out a new skin on a champ right before they 
"tweek" it.


fucking stop pls.

The art for it looks fucking immaculate.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 22, 2014)

isn't like plat 1 the highest you can get after promos ? gj gogeta


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 22, 2014)

Cronos said:


> isn't like plat 1 the highest you can get after promos ? gj gogeta



Yeah, it is. Thanks.

Kind of weird since i went 7-3 and was D5 before.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 22, 2014)

Good job gogetaaaa


----------



## VoDe (Jan 22, 2014)

damn Jungle Pantheon is rly my thing

even thought i don't usually carry killwise, but i can make so great plays with stuns.

also if needed, great burst damage


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 22, 2014)

Why do people like jungle olaf so much? I've never played him before.. i don't really see how his ganks are that great, requires perfect positioning of axes from what I see.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 22, 2014)

Good clear speed with Axe/Attack speed, decent damage even when going full tank, good 1v1 capabilities.

I'd rather have other champs as junglers on my team but i don't think Jungle Olaf is played for his ganks.


----------



## Lortastic (Jan 22, 2014)

About time Scorched Earth Renekton got some form of update.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2014)

Mark Hamill AMA on reddit at 1PM PST, I'm so excited


----------



## Guiness (Jan 22, 2014)

Who is mark hamill?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2014)

Kill yourself you fucking useless human being.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh I see thanks guys


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2014)

Nvm my math sucks, his AMA started 1 min ago.


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> Why do people like jungle olaf so much? I've never played him before.. i don't really see how his ganks are that great, requires perfect positioning of axes from what I see.


axe has a long asss reach,

vvhen u gank, people run in straight line (unless they use to olaf) so ez to chain axes and then true dmg e ftvv. 

very fun and aggressive and he can counter jungle nicely.


----------



## Didi (Jan 22, 2014)

4N said:


> Who is mark hamill?



You must be joking



Please be joking


Either way I'm terribly disappointed in you


----------



## Shozan (Jan 22, 2014)

haven't played in a while

Jax: 6 - 2 - 7 - won

Ezreal: 2 - 14 - 3


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## Darth (Jan 22, 2014)

so with the new amsterdam servers, will my ping on euw get worse since the new server is going to be physically further away from me?

Damn I really should move to Europe. Will one of you house me for a year so I can get better ping?


----------



## Didi (Jan 22, 2014)

the distance between Amsterdam and Cologne (I think they're in Cologne? In germany at least) is pretty small doe
but my ping will increase a tiny bit yeay


I would say yes Darth, but my house is full (and 3 people are already leaving and have replacements so most are fairly new so won't go away soon) and I'm not letting you stay in my room

you could always live on the streets first and kill one of my housemates and then try to get his/her room

that's an option


----------



## Shozan (Jan 22, 2014)

Mark Hamill the GOAT Joker.... cause fuck that Star Wars shit


----------



## Chausie (Jan 22, 2014)

i have no idea who mark hamill is either

also

annie changes went through right? 

cause it doesn't feel any different

i just use tibbers more now, which is great fun



Darth said:


> so with the new amsterdam servers, will my ping on euw get worse since the new server is going to be physically further away from me?
> 
> Damn I really should move to Europe. Will one of you house me for a year so I can get better ping?



you can come sleep on the sofa here if you like


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2014)

The more I look at his list the more impressed I get, there are people on there I new knew he voiced.

Hobgoblin in the 1990's Spiderman cartoon, Fire Lord Ozai in Avatar: TLAB, the Spectre in a Batman series, Maximus in Fantastic Four.

Then there's the Joker but I knew that already.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 22, 2014)

you can stay in my apartment darth, only using in the weekends and not every one


----------



## Cronos (Jan 22, 2014)

Chausie said:


> you can come sleep on the sofa here if you like



well shit girl here i come


----------



## Chausie (Jan 22, 2014)

my friends list is still bugged

been ages now

repaired a few times for different issues, and the friends list didn't get fixed, so i don't think another repair will do anything

says people are online when they aren't and sometimes that they've been in a queue for say an hour or more

pain when i wanna invite people


----------



## Chausie (Jan 22, 2014)

Cronos said:


> well shit girl here i come



it's always open for you babes


----------



## Darth (Jan 22, 2014)

Cronos said:


> you can stay in my apartment darth, only using in the weekends and not every one



you have an empty apartment that you only use on the weekends what?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 22, 2014)

Vae said:


> Kill yourself you fucking useless human being.





Didi said:


> You must be joking
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH FCK

i didnt realize until vae said he starred in star wars

oh wooooow

i can't believe........................

brb going to kill myself now like life is so pointless.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 22, 2014)

and to think use to rewatch the old star war movies as a kid too

all the time

especially Return of The Jedi


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2014)

Darth said:


> you have an empty apartment that you only use on the weekends what?


sex pad


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2014)

Lol, Luke Skywalker isn't even his biggest role.

His biggest role is easily the Joker.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 22, 2014)

Vae said:


> Lol, Luke Skywalker isn't even his biggest role.
> 
> His biggest role is easily the Joker.



i remember him pretty much for that role mostly.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2014)

Because most people don't realize the biggest part of his career was his voice acting.

His voice acting is amazing.


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2014)

he did cartoon joker?

mind is blovvn

bravo


----------



## αce (Jan 22, 2014)

how is the joker "easily" his biggest role when star wars is the fourth largest grossing movie series of all fucking time? star wars is a culutral land mark and a cinematic landmark

batman the animated series was big, but how many people know it in comparison to star wars. luke skywalker was EASILY his largest role

please.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2014)

You underestimate how many people haven't seen the original Star Wars movies.

Almost everyone knows who the Joker is.


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]a6zqFsYuhX4[/YOUTUBE]

brain is having a fangasm....


----------



## αce (Jan 22, 2014)

yes almost everyone knows who the joker because of the original comic 
not because of the animated series
and heath ledger didn't do it harm either

and the joker has been in comics since 1940
mark hamill didn't make the joker famous





to say that the animated series is the main reason that everyone knows the joker would be the biggest lie ive heard all week









more people have seen star wars than have watched that batman series
making star wars the biggest thing he's been part of


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2014)

Vae said:


> You underestimate how many people haven't seen the original Star Wars movies.
> 
> Almost everyone knows who the Joker is.


uh vvut

i agree vvith ace
[youtube]_gBWpWwIBKw[/youtube]

the laugh too good.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 22, 2014)

Darth said:


> you have an empty apartment that you only use on the weekends what?



i'm away at college on weekdays, nobody is home = empty apartment



Chausie said:


> it's always open for you babes



woof, woof


----------



## Cronos (Jan 22, 2014)

aaaand ace wins


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2014)

Stop making W's with V.

It's fucking ugly and annoying.


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2014)

im disabled senpai sorry bout that

i thought i explained vvhy im doing that avvhile back. just bare vvith it, its not permanent.

its like being a vverevvolf

vvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## Darth (Jan 22, 2014)

αce said:


> yes almost everyone knows who the joker because of the original comic
> not because of the animated series
> and heath ledger didn't do it harm either
> 
> ...




It's 100% true though. Sure, everyone's seen the Original Star Wars trilogy, but do most people who've just seen the movies once decades ago automatically match the name "Mark Hamill" with Luke Skywalker?

On the other hand, Mark Hamill's Joker has been showcased in so many different series. The original batman, the justice league, the arkham asylum/city games, every animated batman/justice league movie, batman beyond, Robot Chicken cameos, DC Universe, Superman cameos, etc. 

He's literally THE VOICE of the Joker. When you think Joker, you think Mark Hamill. Not Heath Ledger. 

Not to mention, Hamill's voice acting career is massive. He's gone way beyond Star Wars. He's done Ozai in TLA, Skips from the regular show, Master Eraqus from Kingdom Hearts BBS, the watcher from Darksiders (badass voice btw), HE WAS EVEN IN BALTO. 

He's a voice acting legend man. A legend. Lets just say his acting as Luke Skywalker isn't what skyrocketed his voice acting career.


----------



## Didi (Jan 22, 2014)

I didn't know that Hamill is Ozai, cool.


But yeah I kinda agree with what Vae and Darth are saying

It's just


Luke Skywalker is Luke motherfucking Skywalker
Just like Han Solo isn't Harrison Ford, no, he's goddamn Han Solo


But Mark Hamill
IS
the Joker


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 22, 2014)

i think hes probably more well known as luke than joker

there both extremley huge but i feel like if you mention what hes done, luke skywalker would be the top of the list


----------



## Cronos (Jan 22, 2014)

darth did you follow my stag into the blender you whore ?


----------



## Cronos (Jan 22, 2014)

surprised you got one tbh but it's fine i like you

well, you used to post more often


----------



## Darth (Jan 22, 2014)

Blue is fond of me. 

I used to sexually harass him when we were younger. 

Good times..


----------



## Chausie (Jan 22, 2014)

just managed to win a game by splitting, cause we had such a shitty team comp compare to the enemy

was great fun to win



Vae said:


> Stop making W's with V.
> 
> It's fucking ugly and annoying.



THANK YOU

I USED TO SAY THIS ALL THE TIME BUT IT FELT LIKE NO ONE ELSE NOTICED

SERIOUSLY, SO FUCKING ANNOYING


----------



## Cronos (Jan 22, 2014)

so, chausie


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 22, 2014)

I actually only knew Mark Hamill as the Joker. I kind of forgot he was Luke Skywalker because it's been a while since anyone mentions Star Wars to me.


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2014)

hovv did uu dude get the sstag?

i vvants

master hates the stag


----------



## Austin (Jan 22, 2014)

leveling a new account because fuck being bronze 

people in bronze think master yi is jesus and they dont fucking ward even if its free


----------



## Guiness (Jan 22, 2014)

Austin said:


> leveling a new account because fuck being bronze
> 
> people in bronze think master yi is jesus and they dont fucking ward even if its free



azingy was bronze in s1 and he is now considered a top SOLO QUE jungler in challenger. champ pool is relatively small as he tends to play his comfort picks when he can most of the time.

NB3 was bronze in s2 and is currently the same case as Azingy as a top solo que jungler(only difference he pretty much plays every jungle champ there is. when he wants to climb and not troll, he'll play in-meta champs). Overhyped a lot but he is still very good and many are interested in seeing him play competitively. 

point? everyone starts somewhere. I was bronze for most of S3. I practiced a lot in normals and went back to ranked. Only took me like 15 games(bronze 2/3 or so to get out of bronze. I'm currently mid-high silver. Lord Genome was bronze as well and reached Silver 1 before preseason ended.

Vae was bronze as well and reached Plat last season. Gogeta was Silver 5 and rose to Diamond in less than a year.

You aren't helping yourself by making another account.

Like Didi and Darth failing you guys hard because when I used to come in here and bitch about teammates I got nothing but the hard truth from them, and that along with Terry's patience helped me change my attitude a lot.

DO NOT GIVE UP! you can get out of bronze!


----------



## Didi (Jan 22, 2014)

I wish I was back in bronze


it's elo heaven


----------



## Chausie (Jan 22, 2014)

Cronos said:


> so, chausie







Austin said:


> leveling a new account because fuck being bronze
> 
> people in bronze think master yi is jesus and they dont fucking ward even if its free



why do you think you won't be in bronze on this new account?

stop being a baby, play your games, and you will move up if you deserve to.

if no one else is warding, then always make sure your 3 wards and 1 pink are on the map to compensate


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2014)

Austin said:


> leveling a new account because fuck being bronze
> 
> people in bronze think master yi is jesus and they dont fucking ward even if its free



Ain't gonna help.

If you can't escape Bronze you'll just end up there on a new acc too.

Maybe you'll end up in Silver but you'll drop fast and end up with Bronze MMR anyway like Vode.

Also, I agree with Didi, Bronze is heaven.
Unless you're actually Bronze level.

I have a smurf in Bronze because it's hilarious.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I actually only knew Mark Hamill as the Joker. I kind of forgot he was Luke Skywalker because it's been a while since anyone mentions Star Wars to me.



This shows that all relevant opinions agree with me on this.

Guess I win.

Suck it, Cronos, James and Ace.

Fucking plebs.


----------



## Austin (Jan 22, 2014)

i guess 

it's just madding because my mmr was tanked because i duoed with someone who had lower mmr and lost almost all of the placements

i won 5 games yesterday and got 78 lp but i lost two and now im at like 56 

i guess i need to play more normals and learn some support and top champs cause if i cant jungle i usually cant carry


----------



## Guiness (Jan 22, 2014)

Austin said:


> i guess
> 
> it's just madding because my mmr was tanked because i duoed with someone who had lower mmr and lost almost all of the placements
> 
> ...



i dnt recommend duo'ing in bronze or low silver. if you can make your games objective based, then you'll find climbing out of bronze easier. i have terrible mechanics but i shotcall a lot and lead my team with decisionmaking because more than half of the time, they'll never get together and do anything if anyone doesn't say anything. like even the most obvious stuff. its pretty frustrating actually.

but if u wanna win, you gotta do it. i make terrible decisions sometimes too, like in retrospect i'd be like 'why did i tell them to do that, why did i not do this?' but ultimately its a live and learn process. you are gonna a lot of mistakes but if you can learn from them, then climbing out of bronze isn't impossible


----------



## Austin (Jan 22, 2014)

I was thinking about spamming trynd so i can split push all day


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 22, 2014)

beginning of s3 I was bronze. wasn't too happy but a ~month later I got into silver and it gave me motivation. It's definitely possible, you will get bad players and there's so stopping that but if you're good then you can carry. don't support, support relies too much on team to carry yourself out of bronze.

edit: I remember having to accept that I wasn't that great but learn from your mistakes and it'll happen!


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2014)

I remember when I dropped to 800 elo.

Took me 2 months to get to Bronze from that.

Shit was hard.

Then I got to silver at the end of Season 2.


----------



## Austin (Jan 22, 2014)

thanks guys i feel better about climbing now


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2014)

Season 1 and most of Season 2, Bronze wasn't even the lowest.

I believe Bronze started at 1250 elo, which is like, between Silver 5-3 right now.

If you were below that, you were unranked.

Unranked was the terror.

Some people even dropped to 500 elo.

That's like, Bronze 9.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 22, 2014)

4-1 the dream.

Can I go 9-1?


----------



## Didi (Jan 22, 2014)

no but you can go 4-6


----------



## Sansa (Jan 22, 2014)

Not possible.

If I play Ahri, I win.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2014)

Watch Jiyeon go 9-1 and still get like, Bronze 1.

I would lol so hard.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 22, 2014)

My mmr was garbage so it's not like it's not likely.

I expect to get dropped in B1-B2.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 22, 2014)

Vae said:


> Season 1 and most of Season 2, Bronze wasn't even the lowest.
> *
> I believe Bronze started at 1250 elo, which is like, between Silver 5-3 right now.
> *
> ...


how accurate is the lolking elo thing?

says i'm at 1339, and i'm silver 3, or was

so nearly accurate

(depending on how accurate lolking is)


----------



## Guiness (Jan 22, 2014)

lolking isn't accurate. it goes strictly off leagues and your progress through divisions.

the only website that actually comes close to judging a player's mmr is op.gg and even that isn't completely right.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 22, 2014)

What is the symbol next to your name Darth and cronos

Is it a.. deer?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 22, 2014)

Vae said:
			
		

> Season 1 and most of Season 2, Bronze wasn't even the lowest.
> 
> I believe Bronze started at 1250 elo, which is like, between Silver 5-3 right now.
> 
> ...



I believe that was considered 'Elo Hell' cause that shit was hard to climb. And yeah I was also unranked, hitting 1100 elo. I managed to get Gold in season 2 when I started from BRONZE then UNRANKED. And then as I fell deep into the hole, I eventually climb by myself using OP champs, logic, and NOT dying (my primary goal !)

Unfortunately I think Plat will be my max. My mechanics sux otherwise.


----------



## Didi (Jan 22, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> What is the symbol next to your name Darth and cronos
> 
> Is it a.. deer?



OURS IS THE FURY



well not mine yet but soontm


----------



## Guiness (Jan 22, 2014)

baratheon best house westeros

and thats a stag btw


----------



## Didi (Jan 22, 2014)

Stannis is GOAT king
but as whole houses I like Martell and Greyjoy better


----------



## αce (Jan 22, 2014)

solution: don't play ranked


also lannister goat house


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 22, 2014)

Oooh I see.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 22, 2014)

What's a good anti-malware program?  I tried to install Skype, but something went wrong and I want to check and see if my comp is clear.  A bunch of programs claiming to protection programs came up, but Skype itself didn't.


----------



## Didi (Jan 22, 2014)

>taking forever to write winds


shit ^ (use bro)

do you even
fucking know

how long Dance took


if WoW comes out this year (which he has alluded to but I don't trust that fat fuck one tiny bit), he has finally somewhat picked up the pace again

actually, quite picked up the pace, since WoW will be a 1500 page monster of a book


----------



## αce (Jan 22, 2014)

jaime is the goat character so yeah


----------



## Didi (Jan 22, 2014)

αce said:


> jaime is the goat character so yeah



yes


this is true


----------



## Chausie (Jan 22, 2014)

you fuckers better not be posting spoilers without spoiler tags!

scared to read anything


----------



## Didi (Jan 22, 2014)

I always spoiler my possible asoiaf spoilers for the showfags, don't worry


----------



## OS (Jan 22, 2014)

Quick off topic thing but if any of you wanna hearthstone fight lmk. Willing to take or give any beating.


----------



## αce (Jan 22, 2014)

just sent to based james so why not post it here
the goat canadian artists

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zdNdjF-htY[/youtube]


----------



## OS (Jan 22, 2014)

αce said:


> just sent to based james so why not post it here
> the goat canadian artists
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zdNdjF-htY[/youtube]



But that's not justin beiber


----------



## Maerala (Jan 22, 2014)

I haven't had this computer for more than two hours and I already have a headache.

Why is my life so hard.


----------



## OS (Jan 22, 2014)

Maerala said:


> I haven't had this computer for more than two hours and I already have a headache.
> 
> *Why is my life so hard.*



Because you main Fiora.





btw, tried the build i had mentioned before. 

Only got to Chalice>Sunfire>and Botrk against Ribbon. 

She had hydra, bt, and bc. I wrecked the shit out of her 1v1. That feel when you don't need a blue as WW


----------



## αce (Jan 22, 2014)

king vayne build
three phantom dancers


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2014)

Dude the fire and ice books....

like reading the bible man,

too many pages.

eMBARASSED TO SAY BUT I ONLY READ THEM ON LONG FLIGHTS AND AFTER BECAUSE OF MY SCREWED UP PERSONALITY I START TALKING LIKE A CHARACTER FROM THE BOOK ONCE I AWAKE AND ARRIVE AT THE AIRPORT.

LASTS FOR ABOUT AN HOUR, I THINK I MUST SEEK MEDICAL PROFESSIONALS, FOR IT IS NOT NORMAL TO ABSORB CHARACTER TRAITS FROM WORKS OF FICTION.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 23, 2014)

αce said:


> just sent to based james so why not post it here
> the goat canadian artists
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zdNdjF-htY[/youtube]



Thats nice but the weeknd is the goat canadian artist


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2014)

Austin said:


> leveling a new account because fuck being bronze
> 
> people in bronze think master yi is jesus and they dont fucking ward even if its free


that is a huge waste of time


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow this calvin harris dude....
just bought his album

so

eargasm

OOOOOOOOH LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN TONIGHT


----------



## Guiness (Jan 23, 2014)

looool

monte and jack going at it on twitter


i think c9 is definitely a world class team but i dunno... top 10? thats hard to say when the only thing they've won internationally is BoTA and that was against a Fnatic that was derping for whatever reason.

i guess Ace would say that the top korean teams in OGN proly deserve to be in top 10 with some from China and EU.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 23, 2014)

Monte wrecked Jack in that argument though.

Jack has no idea what he's talking about.


----------



## αce (Jan 23, 2014)

> Thats nice but the weeknd is the goat canadian artist



please kill yourself


godspeed you black emperor and arcade fire and in another league to the weeknd
i appreciate his work but he's not even in the conversation


----------



## αce (Jan 23, 2014)

also c9 is not a top 10 team
like


idk based on what i saw this past week (clg giving them a run for their money with hotshot mid and losing to dignitas) i'd say they'd struggle to pull wins against a team like cj frost


their lanes actually do suck  in NA of all places
against koreans and chinese teams they'd get demolished before mid game rotations even started









top 4 korean teams atm are
skt t1
kt bullets
ozone
blaze


now add in OMG and IG and you have the top 6 teams in the world imo
skt t1 k the clear number 1 and kt bullets clearly in top 3
the rest debatable 






this isn't even mentioning the fact that teams like shield and frost still look better than c9


----------



## αce (Jan 23, 2014)

i just looked at that power ranking
idk dawg



let me just list teams off the top of my head from korea alone that are better than c9



skt t1 k
cj blaze
kt bullets
samsung ozone
samsung blue
najin shield
najin sword



and they probably even struggle to beat cj frost






top 10 my ass
who made the power rankings where c9 was in the top 10?
someone fire them


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 23, 2014)

Gambit and Fnatic are top 10 world too.

They always seem to perform when at big events with bo3's or bo5's.


----------



## αce (Jan 23, 2014)

fnatic is hit or miss
gambit is clutch as fuck


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 23, 2014)

Fnatic ALWAYS does well at big events.

And by big I mean really big, IEM events aren't really big unless it's IEM world finals.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 23, 2014)

αce said:


> please kill yourself
> 
> 
> godspeed you black emperor and arcade fire and in another league to the weeknd
> i appreciate his work but he's not even in the conversation



Amusing since I felt the same way, when you said that washed-up Jay-z is the Goat over Nas.

I listened to a couple of their tracks and yes
 they have good instrumentation,vocal arrangements, lyrics etc

But I prefer the Weeknd. That MJ-esque voice, the production and lyrics>>>>> to me. As a 23 year old male I identify way more with his music than what you mentioned. Different genres in any case but different league? no thanks jeff. Songs like valerie,wicked games,adaption>>


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 23, 2014)

Tbf, I think SKT1 is the best team atm. The rest doesn't really matter. I don't believe C9 is top 10 at all, actually I think TSM is better than them atm from what I've seen during super week, but we'll see what happens.


----------



## αce (Jan 23, 2014)

jay z is the goat hip hop artist




agree to disagree i guess
funeral is somewhere in my top 10 favourite albums ever made list
and the suburbs by arcade fire was just flat out genius.


so yes, arcade fire is in another league to the weeknd
but hey thats just like my opinion man


----------



## αce (Jan 23, 2014)

skt t1 k is basically the madara of league


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 23, 2014)

Nah cause Madara will fall in the end.

SKT T1 will never fall.


----------



## Darth (Jan 23, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> What is the symbol next to your name Darth and cronos
> 
> Is it a.. deer?


IT'S A STAG


Didi said:


> OURS IS THE FURY
> 
> 
> 
> well not mine yet but soontm


smh didi do i have to do it for you?


Wesley said:


> What's a good anti-malware program?  I tried to install Skype, but something went wrong and I want to check and see if my comp is clear.  A bunch of programs claiming to protection programs came up, but Skype itself didn't.


Malwarebytes is pretty popular and it's worked fine for me for the last several years. Dunno if you're gonna see this post but I recommend it.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 23, 2014)

stag    pride


----------



## Caxe7 (Jan 23, 2014)

sup, just want you all to know Im the best, and you're all trash


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 23, 2014)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) pride.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 23, 2014)

damn ri-

wait


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 23, 2014)

αce said:


> jay z is the goat hip hop artist
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jay-z has had mediocre albums since after the Black Album. He's like a shadow of what he was. 
but
Sure,agree to disagree



Vae said:


> Nah cause Madara will fall in the end.
> 
> SKT T1 will never fall.



idk man the best team has a tough time staying at the top as new players emerge. That said, Skt T1 still has this season in the bag


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 23, 2014)

Almost gotcha, Cronos.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 23, 2014)

Well... no more playing ranked until... tomorrow. 

That argument was still going before I left. Jeez.


----------



## Darth (Jan 23, 2014)

people need to chillax...


----------



## Chaos (Jan 23, 2014)

Holy shit Jungle Aatrox is amazing. Most fun I've had in a while.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 23, 2014)

He used to be really good b4 his atk speed nerf


----------



## OS (Jan 23, 2014)

2 things.


Eminem is the GOAT.


and Hearthstone EU open beta is now open.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 23, 2014)

Bronze I

zzzz

now the hell starts


----------



## Morglay (Jan 23, 2014)

αce said:


> jay z is the goat hip hop artist



"AHAHAHAHAHA... Oh wait you're serious... BWHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## Darth (Jan 23, 2014)

i will proudly admit that I know next to nothing about hip hop and from what I know of Jay-Z, the shit he did with Linkin Park was pretty cool.


----------



## OS (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Well... no more playing ranked until... tomorrow.
> 
> That argument was still going before I left. Jeez.


They could have had a V8.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 23, 2014)

ll cool j says hello

nas says hello

tupac says hello


----------



## Morglay (Jan 23, 2014)

Cronos said:


> Guru says fuck you
> 
> nas says hello
> 
> tupac says hello



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 23, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> He used to be really good b4 his atk speed nerf



Yes I hate that nerf, The E nerf was enough



Original Sin said:


> 2 things.
> 
> 
> Eminem is the GOAT.



He's top 10 for sure



Morglay said:


> "AHAHAHAHAHA... Oh wait you're serious... BWHAHAHAHAHAHA"



Jay-z isn't the goat, but neither is the coolest the greatest hip hop song ever, let alone the best song on that album. I also had a wtf feeling when you said that.



Cronos said:


> ll cool j says hello
> 
> *nas* says hello
> 
> tupac says hello



We have a winner


It's all going to come down to personal opinion in the end though.



Darth said:


> i will *proudly admit that I know next to nothing about hip hop* and from what I know of Jay-Z, the shit he did with Linkin Park was pretty cool.



Not a fan of the genre? I had a friend who tried to convert me to metal and while I could recognize great quality in some of it, it just wasn't for me.


----------



## OS (Jan 23, 2014)

>eminem top 10
>not top 3
>nas GOAT
>hue

You guys are gonna be fun.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 23, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> >eminem top 10
> >not top 3
> >nas GOAT
> >hue
> ...



Eminem is in my personal top 5 but I can see why people would say no. Its mostly to do with his subject matter, It isn't easily accesible. I loved horrorcore Relapse Em, despised pop Recovery and am 50/50 on the new album.

Nas has the most critically acclaimed album with Illmatic and has been pretty consistent except for a few hiccups (Nastradamus :/).


----------



## Cronos (Jan 23, 2014)

i'm pretty comfortable already putting kendrick in my top 10 all time already, jay z idk tho


----------



## Cronos (Jan 23, 2014)

hmm, maybe jay does deserve a top 10, i just think he's a sellout and generally dislike him


----------



## Didi (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm pretty comfortable not knowing anything about hip-hop and keeping it that way



It's just not my type of music

Though I do like Eminem
He made 13 great songs


----------



## Darth (Jan 23, 2014)

yeh eminem's pretty legit. 

not hip hop tho.


----------



## OS (Jan 23, 2014)

Cronos said:


> i'm pretty comfortable already putting kendrick in my top 10 all time already, jay z idk tho



Here's where taste comes in. I can't get into kendrick unless it's his verse from control. I listened to his top songs and they sound like auto tunes.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 23, 2014)

the entire good kid maad city album is a masterpiece


----------



## Didi (Jan 23, 2014)

Also I really like De Jeugd van Tegenwoordig, but you guys wouldn't know it because it's Dutch


----------



## Cronos (Jan 23, 2014)

shutup didi


----------



## Didi (Jan 23, 2014)

But they're really good!


But not nearly as entertaining probably if you're not Dutch because their lyrics are clever and funny, but Dutch (even tho like half of their words are either street slang or words they made up themselves which have now become street slang lol)


----------



## OS (Jan 23, 2014)

Cronos said:


> the entire good kid maad city album is a masterpiece



You know you say  Jay-Z isn't top 10 but he's lamars top 5.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 23, 2014)

Seraphoenix said:


> Jay-z isn't the goat, but neither is the coolest the greatest hip hop song ever, *let alone the best song on that album*. I also had a wtf feeling when you said that.



Surely that is just a testament to the quality of Food & Liquor? Was also the best mix of imagery, flow, and story telling that I have ever experienced.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 23, 2014)

slowly back to silver


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 23, 2014)

Am I the only one in this thread who likes almost every genre of music?

I find that I seem to find some artist or songs from every genre that I don't like, and some that I despise.

Except death metal and similar things, I always hate that.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 23, 2014)

Vae said:


> Am I the only one in this thread who likes almost every genre of music?
> 
> I find that I seem to find some artist or songs from every genre that I don't like, and some that I despise.
> 
> Except death metal and similar things, I always hate that.



i like pretty much all genres

you hate this too?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVifw7Atg2Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Morglay (Jan 23, 2014)

Vae said:


> Am I the only one in this thread who likes almost every genre of music?
> 
> I find that I seem to find some artist or songs from every genre that I don't like, and some that I despise.
> 
> Except death metal and similar things, I always hate that.



Well I like artists from most genres. More down to the song than genre and I think that stands for most people. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 23, 2014)

Actually, Children of Bodom is the one Death Metal band I was able to like when I was younger.

Completely forgot about them around the age of 15 though, thanks for reminding me.

They're not straight up Death Metal though.

I used to like In Flames as well.

That genre is called Melodic Death Metal if I remember correctly.


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2014)

I don't like country and rap.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 23, 2014)

i think every type of music has it's merits, just have to be in the right mood to listen to each one


----------



## VoDe (Jan 23, 2014)

Vae said:


> Actually, Children of Bodom is the one Death Metal band I was able to like when I was younger.
> 
> Completely forgot about them around the age of 15 though, thanks for reminding me.
> 
> ...



yeah Melodeath


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2014)

Chausie said:


> i think every type of music has it's merits, just have to be in the right mood to listen to each one



You can take pills for that too...


----------



## Chausie (Jan 23, 2014)

so the guy i was trying out ranked with turns out to be a massive flaming child the second things go wrong. i felt bad for our midlaner and i was so embarrassed to be duo queue with the guy

guess i'm not playing ranked for a while 

i hate people.

i deleted him from my friends and now he is spam friend requesting me :/

anyone playing normals on euw later?


----------



## Nim (Jan 23, 2014)

Chausie said:


> anyone playing normals on euw later?



yep!


----------



## VoDe (Jan 23, 2014)

Chausie said:


> anyone playing normals on euw later?



not now, gotta watch LCS

i really hope Alliance loses to Millenium


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 23, 2014)

Scumbag Riot said:
			
		

> With these changes, we want to tackle the 2v1 lane swaps that many competitive teams have adopted in order to shut down enemy laners while also taking quick objectives. Initiating a 2v1 lane swap to shut down an opponent should have inherent risks, like leaving your bottom tower vulnerable to early pushes.



So, Riot don't want to force the "Meta" of 2 Bot, 1 Mid, 1 Top & 1 Jungle (as you can't report someone for choosing a 2nd mid etc.) BUT now they do this.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 23, 2014)

oh ye lcs! nearly forgot

i might play later nim, i might not, depends on how the lcs is entertaining me


----------



## Chausie (Jan 23, 2014)

VoDe said:


> not now, gotta watch LCS
> 
> *i really hope Alliance loses to Millenium*



see, i understand this and kinda think the same myself, but on the other hand i really like wickd. he seems legitimately nice, and i don't like to see nice people fail


----------



## VoDe (Jan 23, 2014)

*ARANEAA PLAYING JUNGLE PANTEHON*


----------



## Cronos (Jan 23, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> You know you say  Jay-Z isn't top 10 but he's lamars top 5.



i didn't know that, and as i've said maybe he is worth a top 10 i just don't like the very mainstream stuff and thus don't like what he's become


----------



## αce (Jan 23, 2014)

biggie and tupac were extremely mainstream
eminem is the definition of mainstream
that's not really an argument


he fell off after the black album but every album up until then pretty much places him in any sane persons top 5 list




its either nas, jay or em
take your pick


if tupac and biggie lived they'd be in the conversation


----------



## Shozan (Jan 23, 2014)

that Orianna is melting bitches


----------



## Darth (Jan 23, 2014)

who's up for an lcs skype call?


----------



## Cronos (Jan 23, 2014)

nas nas nas always nas


----------



## VoDe (Jan 23, 2014)

awwww Alliance won


----------



## Shozan (Jan 23, 2014)

I mostly listen to 50 Cent, Kendrick, The Weeknd and Tupac. I really like that nasty shit from 50's mixtapes.


----------



## Treerone (Jan 23, 2014)

Araneae rage quit lol


----------



## Darth (Jan 23, 2014)

yay Alliance won


----------



## Cronos (Jan 23, 2014)

we'll he's definitely not in my top 5, it's probably

nas, 2pac, ll cool j, if we take groups in consideration then wu tang, em, biggie, run dmc in no particular order


----------



## Didi (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaay

Alliance!



Aranaea is such a shitter lol
always been my only dislike of Alternate/Millennium

tho he's improved a shitton since his SK days
but he will always remain a screaming shitter in my eyes
(but I do acknowledge he sometimes has really good games)


but this game he was pretty much the main reason M lost
hurrr i must do the damagez
oh shit I suddenly died wtf


----------



## Cronos (Jan 23, 2014)

i should definitely listen to more of jay's old stuff tho


----------



## αce (Jan 23, 2014)

uh you haven't listened to reasonable doubt?
please do...

aside from illmatic, that's my favourite hip hop album ever
then listen to blueprint, which many people consider reasonable doubt level (would highly disagree with that)


----------



## αce (Jan 23, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JC7MJ8l73SQ[/youtube]


----------



## Cronos (Jan 23, 2014)

i've only skimmed through everything of his, don't remember any specifics

i have liked some of his stuff they are definitely good, i just have this ugh feeling that he's a sellout


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 23, 2014)

Morglay said:


> Surely that is just a testament to the quality of Food & Liquor? Was also the best mix of imagery, flow, and story telling that I have ever experienced.



My bad, thought you were talking about the coolest not the cool. The cool is the best song on that album.

Listen to Jay-z - Meet the parents or You must love me.Not even his best tracks, but still better than that song, by the criteria you mentioned. Then you can start throwing in songs from Eminem,Andre 3000, Nas, Rakim,Slick Rick, etc and you'll see how that song isn't even close to being the best ever.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 23, 2014)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND

another Pantheon Jungle, now by Roccat

yay


----------



## Didi (Jan 23, 2014)

Fuck, I was like, good timing that Roccat - SHC is now because I can't watch


but then they picked huehuekaiser


and now I do want to watch dammit

Guess I'll pause it watch on an hour from now


----------



## VoDe (Jan 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YreQiDWySQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chausie (Jan 23, 2014)

Didi said:


> Fuck, I was like, good timing that Roccat - SHC is now because I can't watch
> 
> 
> but then they picked huehuekaiser
> ...



ikr! mordekaiser and morgana and finally a nami support again! great fun


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 23, 2014)

Gunblade Morde wat


----------



## Chausie (Jan 23, 2014)

why not gunblade on morde?

also i like supa hot crew, i think they got a sweet name


----------



## Treerone (Jan 23, 2014)

Panth jungle not looking too hot today.


----------



## Shozan (Jan 23, 2014)

Panth jungle does make sense when you know the game is going to last 20 - 25 min. at most.

If you know how to play it and don't day that much, that shit is really scary mid game.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 23, 2014)

Treerone said:


> Panth jungle not looking too hot today.



because these idiots are just farming

you need to be really aggressive


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 23, 2014)

Its the best Revolver upgrade ATM but its also the most expensive, so taking it first seems kind of redundant since you kind of waste the AD/Lifesteal.

Most Morde players usually just get Revolver, get all other items (Like Liyandris, Zhonyas, Rabadons, Void etc.) then Upgrade Revolver as 6th item.
Basically there are better items with better stats/more cost efficient stats to get that would increase Morde's influence early/mid game.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 23, 2014)

Shozan said:


> Panth jungle does make sense when you know the game is going to last 20 - 25 min. at most.
> 
> If you know how to play it and don't day that much, that shit is really scary mid game.



actually Pantheon works later game when you build him tanky



VoDe said:


> slowly back to silver



^ like that

yeah Bronze, but point stands


----------



## Shozan (Jan 23, 2014)

yeah, but fuck that. I like my Panth one shotting bitches all day erry day


----------



## VoDe (Jan 23, 2014)

Shozan said:


> yeah, but fuck that. I like my Panth one shotting bitches all day erry day



with that black cleaver, spears still do tons of damage

+ he can still burst adc/apc down


----------



## Darth (Jan 23, 2014)

and people called me crazy for building DFG/Gunblade Morde.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 23, 2014)

Morde is being Morde late game


And Darth both are completely legit items, especially Deathfire. I am just surprised he'd *rush* Gunblade


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 23, 2014)

rofl this morde does so much damage


----------



## Darth (Jan 23, 2014)

these cs numbers tho...


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 23, 2014)

team rocket my favorite eu team np


----------



## Darth (Jan 23, 2014)

oh hey look the jungle panth won again. 

he really got carried tho.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 23, 2014)

eu lcs casters need some waistcoats


----------



## Cronos (Jan 23, 2014)

and       hats


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 23, 2014)

kassidin not banned l0l


----------



## Guiness (Jan 23, 2014)

Saintvicious preachin' dat panth jungle to IWD really inspired a common pick today in EU LCS.

and not one with nearly the success Crs had 

dat morde pick definitely a highlight. so excited for this LCS. teams really beginning to come out their shell.

EDIT: aranae has been pulling off some good ganks in his tis game against CW.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 23, 2014)

I don't like one of the casters. I think he is newer but already i dislike him.


----------



## OS (Jan 23, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> I don't like one of the casters. I think he is newer but already i dislike him.



you mean the explayer deficio?


----------



## OS (Jan 23, 2014)

idk why the talon went for karma. she's not a support worth getting rid of first.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 23, 2014)

Araneae is a terrible Panth jungle.


----------



## OS (Jan 23, 2014)

Vae said:


> Araneae is a terrible Panth jungle.



I dont think he's been that good even last season. He seems like the frontman more for the team. iirc Forellenlord was the real star.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 23, 2014)

He's never been that amazing, I remember he got so much shit in S2 when he played for SK Gaming, eveyone thought he held the team back.


----------



## Didi (Jan 23, 2014)

He was absolutely terrible on SK


sooooo fucking bad


----------



## Guiness (Jan 23, 2014)

candypanda on blitz

this could be quite the SWEET _life_ for SK if he lands those key hooks.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 23, 2014)

5-1 The dream.


----------



## OS (Jan 23, 2014)

Based Edward beat the adc.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Guiness (Jan 23, 2014)

CJ Amin is playing for NiP? nice. they picked up a good jungler. seen him a lot in high solo que EU streams. the guy is legit. mostly on froggen's stream and on Bjergsen when he was in EU.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh God Windows 8 is awful.

I DON'T LIKE CHANGE

Does anyone have a link for that adblock thing?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 23, 2014)

Why would you get Windows 8...?

Windows 7 da bomb.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 23, 2014)

windows 7 is GOAT but its just the OS that computers come with now


----------



## Didi (Jan 23, 2014)

>the os that computers come with
>buying prebuilts


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 23, 2014)

adrian got a prebuilt yeah l0l


----------



## Maerala (Jan 23, 2014)

Wanna build one for me?

Didn't think so.

Jerks.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 23, 2014)

I am pretty sure that even if someone here wouldn't do that, that many would in the Tech department or on various Tech forums.


----------



## Didi (Jan 23, 2014)

Maerala said:


> Wanna build one for me?
> 
> Didn't think so.
> 
> Jerks.



Pretty sure I said several times in this thread that I'd be willing to give you advice but didn't know your price range


Jerk


----------



## Maerala (Jan 23, 2014)

Did you, Didi? DID YOU?!

Gais it took me a whole day+ to set up a prebuilt; I'd probably literally kill myself trying to build one.

Anyway it's done! np.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 23, 2014)

didi whats with your name i want one


----------



## Didi (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Gogeta (Jan 23, 2014)

Does anyone here have a

Well i dont even know the name of such a program. Macro?

We've all seen people use such a program to say spam a certain phrase in all chat for example.




I want to put up a certain phrase for when i play a certain champion


----------



## Austin (Jan 23, 2014)

i do

if i press 2 on my mouse it says /all draw me like on of those french girls 

spam it as renek haha


----------



## Maerala (Jan 23, 2014)

omg errathing is so smooth

Here I come Diamond


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 23, 2014)

Austin said:


> i do
> 
> if i press 2 on my mouse it says /all draw me like on of those french girls
> 
> spam it as renek haha





Mind pming me the program and/or instructions


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 23, 2014)

OH GOD I DIED


----------



## Austin (Jan 23, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Mind pming me the program and/or instructions



well it was a simple software made specifically for razor mouses so if you dont have one idk anything about macro sadly


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 23, 2014)

Austin said:


> well it was a simple software made specifically for razor mouses so if you dont have one idk anything about macro sadly


----------



## Maerala (Jan 23, 2014)

TIL My dad likes Twilight and thinks Edward Cullen is a well developed character


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 23, 2014)

Maerala said:


> omg errathing is so smooth
> 
> Here I come Diamond



You can do eet


----------



## Sansa (Jan 23, 2014)

6-1 the dream.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 23, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> You can do eet



Your kind words lift my spirit, friend.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 23, 2014)

Maerala said:


> Did you, Didi? DID YOU?!
> 
> Gais it took me a whole day+ to set up a prebuilt; I'd probably literally kill myself trying to build one.
> 
> Anyway it's done! np.



how did it take you a whole day to set up a fcking prebuilt??? it took me 3 hours and some to build my very first computer+installing the OS and programs.

adrian you're just lazy


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh wow you might go 9-1

My best was 7-3, then again I've only done it 3 times

@jiyeon


----------



## Sansa (Jan 23, 2014)

9-1 is the ultimate dream.

Hope the worst I do is like 7-3.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 23, 2014)

Maerala said:


> Your kind words lift my spirit, friend.



If only I had motivation to get gold


----------



## Maerala (Jan 23, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> If only I had motivation to get gold


----------



## Nim (Jan 23, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> 6-1 the dream.



Uhhh gj, I'm jealous :ho


----------



## Sansa (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm gonna aim for Gold or at least Silver 1 this season.

If I get dropped into silver after my promos (pls) I'll aim for plat.


----------



## αce (Jan 23, 2014)

a pre built computer takes 2 seconds to get going


----------



## OS (Jan 23, 2014)

Maerala said:


> Wanna build one for me?
> 
> Didn't think so.
> 
> Jerks.



This reminds me. I'm getting a financial aid refund of about 2000 so getting the comp you got is closer for me than i think.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 23, 2014)

eh, someone else put mine together and i spent a while getting it going

i had to cycle into town twice to meet 2 different people to borrow things though


----------



## Maerala (Jan 23, 2014)

There was something up with my monitor; it wasn't getting any signal so I had to have some guy come cover. Apparently it needed... something TMX, idk.


----------



## OS (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Nim (Jan 23, 2014)

haha


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 23, 2014)

Well that's lovely


----------



## Didi (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm still nothing but an asshole



Vae said:


> OH GOD I DIED



HOLY SHIT YOU CAN PLAY CARDS AGAINST HUMANITY ONLINE?



BRB WASTING ALL OF MY TIME FOREVER


THAT GAME IS SO FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## Guiness (Jan 23, 2014)

holy moly

that breaker chapter

that mothafkcing bitch slap

elder kwon is goat status


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 23, 2014)

breaker GOAT manwah


----------



## OS (Jan 23, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> breaker GOAT manwah



eh,





Based Kwon though.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> breaker GOAT manwah



Lol no.
Just. No.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 24, 2014)

Did everyone lose their previous division rank?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 24, 2014)

Wesley said:


> Did everyone lose their previous division rank?



err i guess? its the start of a new season so yeah.


----------



## Darth (Jan 24, 2014)

Wesley said:


> Did everyone lose their previous division rank?



Welcome to Season 4.


----------



## OS (Jan 24, 2014)

New Kass particles look kinda weird. Mainly Null sphere.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 24, 2014)

Wtf is this, King.com(makers of Candy Crush Saga) has trademarked the word Candy in games, and are trying the same with the word Saga.

Are you fucking kidding me, how is this even allowed?


----------



## OS (Jan 24, 2014)

B-but candyland


----------



## Wesley (Jan 24, 2014)

Darth said:


> Welcome to Season 4.



I guess I'm happy.  I didn't play for a few months and was afraid of jumping into Plat division feet first.  With this I'll feel comfortable practicing my skills and catching up on competitive play before diving into ranked, without feeling the pressure of ELO decay.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 24, 2014)

Vae said:


> Wtf is this, King.com(makers of Candy Crush Saga) has trademarked the word Candy in games, and are trying the same with the word Saga.
> 
> Are you fucking kidding me, how is this even allowed?



With Apple trying to patent shapes, its anything goes these days.

Lunar Goddess Diana looks spectacular


----------



## Darth (Jan 24, 2014)

welp that doesn't happen very often.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 24, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> New Kass particles look kinda weird. Mainly Null sphere.



There's new kass particles?


----------



## OS (Jan 24, 2014)

[youtube]xchlGiMDcb8[/youtube]


----------



## Cronos (Jan 24, 2014)

i don't like it


----------



## Morglay (Jan 24, 2014)

Had to watch Null Sphere about 4 times before I was convinced he wasn't throwing a fish.


----------



## OS (Jan 24, 2014)

New LOTR game seems too similar to AC series only bloodier.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 24, 2014)

New particles are bad and the person who decided they needed changing should feel bad.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 24, 2014)

i dnt know if to get hype for OGN finals tonight

i was let down by kTB vs SKT semifinal


----------



## Chaos (Jan 24, 2014)

Darth said:


> welp that doesn't happen very often.



You read Malazan by any chance?


----------



## Chaos (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm so hype for ROCCAT v Gambit.

Can't watch it live tho 

Gotta get down on friday.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 24, 2014)

I didn't know Skarner was this awesome.


----------



## Didi (Jan 24, 2014)

Why are you hating so hard?


Are you one of those people who always hate on whatever is popular and love to see it fail?


Because those people are bandwagoning retards


----------



## Treerone (Jan 24, 2014)

Alliance just needs to work on their early game now.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 24, 2014)

Missed the first match but I'm glad Alliance is bouncing back. 

I felt bad for them at the first week but they still have a lot to go.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 24, 2014)

shen jungle

not sure what diamond is going for

but i will not doubt our russian overlord


----------



## Guiness (Jan 24, 2014)

that hook and lantern from vander doe

beast


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 24, 2014)

Is... 

Is that a wriggles on Shen?


----------



## Didi (Jan 24, 2014)

lol I think it is


also

this is pretty funny


And this is also really cool, it's basically The Onion for E-sports


----------



## VoDe (Jan 24, 2014)

Didi said:


> Why are you hating so hard?
> 
> 
> Are you one of those people who always hate on whatever is popular and love to see it fail?
> ...



i just dislike this "superstar team", coming with attitude "we are the best" and then gets rekt

also Roccat is awesome, i mean just 5 friends made their way to LCS without big sponsors or anything

huge respect to them


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 24, 2014)

VoDe said:


> i just dislike this "superstar team", coming with attitude "we are the best"
> 
> and then gets rekt
> 
> ...



The "superstar team" term came from a journalist and people on reddit. They never referred themselves as a super star team nor the attitude "we are the best." Froggen made the team wanting to be best.



Faker pls.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 24, 2014)

THAT THRESH HOOK


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 24, 2014)

Damn team ROCCAT is doing so well in this LCS.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 24, 2014)

MOTHAFCKING MADLIFE BLESSING ALL OF THESE THRESH PLAYERS

roccat is such a solid team. im rly impressed with their teamwork.

its not like gambit is playing badly but roccat has turned gambit's smal early game mistakes into a huge advantage.


----------



## Didi (Jan 24, 2014)

VoDe said:


> i just dislike this "superstar team", coming with attitude "we are the best" and then gets rekt
> 
> also Roccat is awesome, i mean just 5 friends made their way to LCS without big sponsors or anything
> 
> huge respect to them



Like DS said, they never came with that attitude. Don't just blindly parrot whatever you fucking read, it makes you look like a mindless mongoloid.

Froggen wanted to create a team that had a true shot at becoming the best. That's very different from 'we are the best' and they certainly never said they were gonna stomp anyone or clearly win or stuff like that. And they never called themselves the superteam.
(also, that rumoured lineup that was initially called the superteam is way different from what we got eventually, only froggen and shook made it on there in the end)

It's real dumb to dislike a team simply because the media hypes them up. That's not their fault.


So get rekt and check yourself before you SHREK yourself 




Also yeah Roccat is pretty awesome


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 24, 2014)

go team rocket go


----------



## VoDe (Jan 24, 2014)

Alliance still sucks, almost much as Millenium

thats just my opinion


----------



## Guiness (Jan 24, 2014)

ALL has a ways to go before they can even be considered a top EU team with these current teams in the LCS atm

but they do not suck

vode overdosing on that good molly mang


----------



## Maerala (Jan 24, 2014)

Chaos said:


> You read Malazan by any chance?



He really does.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 24, 2014)

Never give Overpow his Kayle.

And Vander is a beast on Thresh.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 24, 2014)

oh snap

celavar outplayed alex so damn hard just now. that E dodge against the shockwave then flash in passive crit.

gambit just got roc'd hard.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 24, 2014)

im pretty sure i was the one who got darth into malazan l0l


----------



## Chausie (Jan 24, 2014)

is candy crush sweets or a game or what


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 24, 2014)

VoDe said:


> Alliance still sucks, almost much as Millenium
> 
> thats just my opinion



In the end they're all better than you and make more money than you do.

They'd laugh at comments like these.

Like I do.

But harder.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 24, 2014)

Synnia said:


> In the end they're all better than you and make more money than you do.
> 
> They'd laugh at comments like these.
> 
> ...



i think he's aware that they are better than he is

and that they make more money

but those facts don't mean he isn't allowed to voice his own opinion


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 24, 2014)

yesterday our school (who does there own show they air in some parts of the day) featured a section dedicated to professional league of legends + dota 2 gaming. it was weird o.0, all the nerds had nerdgasms in our class


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 24, 2014)

Why are they saying Fnatic had baron.

Fucking Deman.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 24, 2014)

Fnatic so Stronk


----------



## Wesley (Jan 24, 2014)

I hope Sk wins.  Any team that picks Fizz deserve to have their hands cut off and reattached backwards.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 24, 2014)

The Hadynator 2: Judgement Day.

7-3 the dream continues.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 24, 2014)

Wesley said:


> I hope Sk wins.  Any team that picks Fizz deserve to have their hands cut off and reattached backwards.



awe I actually like fizz. he needs more love


----------



## Sansa (Jan 24, 2014)

7-1 the dream.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 24, 2014)

I just work for 2 hours and then I browse on the internet for the next 6 hours :l 

If only I could play league while I 'work'


----------



## Shozan (Jan 24, 2014)

what do you think about a Lyandry + Rabadon + Hextech + PD, Teemo


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 24, 2014)

Shozan said:


> what do you think about a Lyandry + Rabadon + Hextech + PD, Teemo



It's bad

Liyandri's and Rabadon's are fine, but Gunblade/PD do not fit at all.

Spellvamp doesn't scale well, you don't need the hybrid stats, it's expensive etc. 
PD just doesn't fit into the build at all. Aside from the low AD from gunblade you have nothing to justify the crit. And you could get the attack speed from Nashor's Tooth instead.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 24, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I just work for 2 hours and then I browse on the internet for the next 6 hours :l
> 
> If only I could play league while I 'work'



I have a friend who's job is basically to sit guard for a facility out in the middle of no where, all he does every day is play LoL/browse the internet while he earns 20 euros per hour.

Pretty sweet job.

12 hour shifts, 4 times per week every 2 weeks.


----------



## Shozan (Jan 24, 2014)

then

Lyandry + Rabadon + Nashor + Boots + Morelo + ???


----------



## αce (Jan 24, 2014)

> i was let down by kTB vs SKT semifinal



your expectations were too high
ktb only ever gave skt a run for their money once
in the ogn finals of summer


they got stomped in the regionals and i expected the same result here
their play against cj blaze made it obvious that they weren't going to beat skt



blaze came back game one and had leads in 2 of the other games
skt would never give up a lead they got lucky blaze isn't as good as skt


----------



## Sansa (Jan 24, 2014)

I make ziggs ragequit at level 13

Bot dies over and over
Top dies over and over
Team too stupid to listen to instructions and stays in their base at low health to get killed.
Ziggs comes back and we lose.

Fucking idiots that play this game.


----------



## Shozan (Jan 24, 2014)

LICH BANE! that's always the answer!


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 24, 2014)

Shozan said:


> then
> 
> Lyandry + Rabadon + Nashor + Boots + Morelo + ???



Well if you want an AP Teem build (which is the assumption here)

Combination of these items would work

Liyandris, Rabadons, Void, Zhonyas, Nashors Tooth, Lich Bane, Morellonomicon

You want DPS? Nashors. Burst? Lich Bane.
But generally Liyandris is core from what i've seen. 

I suggest you look up guides on Lolking.net or Solomid.net
You will find some onhit builds as well though (Wits + BotRK + FM)


----------



## Didi (Jan 24, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> I make ziggs ragequit at level 13
> 
> Bot dies over and over
> Top dies over and over
> ...



>make opposing midlaner ragequit
>don't capitalize on the advantage by just mad roaming to all the other lanes to get kills with numbers advantage and then using that to transition into pushing
>rage about team being idiots instead


----------



## Sansa (Jan 24, 2014)

Do you think I sat mid like an idiot after ziggs left?
I just went bot and top over and over and forced them to push into the base.
But they don't listen to pings and stay on the tower to get 4v2d at low health like fucking downies.


----------



## Didi (Jan 24, 2014)

Well, it happens sometimes. Some people can't be carried. Better luck next game.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 24, 2014)

I don't think you roamed that effectively if you lost.

You should be able to take towers fast with Ziggs and LB.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 24, 2014)

Vae said:


> I don't think you roamed that effectively if you lost.
> 
> You should be able to take towers fast with Ziggs and LB.



wat

ziggs was on the enemy team and there was no LB.

@Jiyeon: sometimes there are games you will just lose man. look past it and focus on the next game.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 24, 2014)

Nvm reading is hard.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 24, 2014)

Lost again.

Watch me get put back in Bronze.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 24, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Lost again.
> 
> Watch me get put back in Bronze.



even if you do end up in bronze, you can always work your way out of it again!


----------



## OS (Jan 24, 2014)

Sleep is ruining me. I slept till 8pm yesterday and stayed up all night. Went to work and was knkocking out, and fell asleep around 5pm today, now i wake at 8 pm again and probably going to do another all nighter. To top it off im catching a cold


















have some inu


----------



## OS (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh and this is fuckin creepy

[youtube]NQkgmHEA5_Ep[/youtube]


----------



## Sansa (Jan 24, 2014)

Lol

2 people lock in support in champion select

WW instalocks jungle even though we have no adc

6-4


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 24, 2014)

D'awww he (or she idk) is adorableee


----------



## Sansa (Jan 24, 2014)

Bronze 2 lol.

Fuck this game.

I get good teams who follow instructions and make sensible decisions all week, then I just get the fucking special ed rejects today.


----------



## OS (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## luminaeus (Jan 24, 2014)

Sin you are replacing Nim for supplier of adorableness


----------



## OS (Jan 24, 2014)

It's not so hard.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 24, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Lol
> 
> 2 people lock in support in champion select
> 
> ...



PLs tell me you dodged...


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 24, 2014)

Bronze is ez to escape.


----------



## OS (Jan 24, 2014)

4N said:


> PLs tell me you dodged...



A dodge is a loss.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 24, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> A dodge is a loss.



Doesn't make you lose MMR though.

Meaning placement would be better.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]mQX2FPYjyDw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh Lord 6v6. Two junglers? Duo top?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 24, 2014)

Vae said:


> I have a friend who's job is basically to sit guard for a facility out in the middle of no where, all he does every day is play LoL/browse the internet while he earns 20 euros per hour.
> 
> Pretty sweet job.
> 
> 12 hour shifts, 4 times per week every 2 weeks.



Damn. That is pretty sweet. Eventually, you'll get bored. Or at least I do. But it is fun watching LCS at work. 

6 v 6 ....

How is that going to work out hmmm. Maybe two supports one for top lane and one for bot lane.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 24, 2014)

6v6 arams v.v


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 24, 2014)

6v6 used to be a thing on the 3v3 map.


----------



## Nim (Jan 24, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Awwwwwww pek


----------



## Guiness (Jan 24, 2014)

Vae said:


> Doesn't make you lose MMR though.
> 
> Meaning placement would be better.



yep pretty much

like mmr counts the most ji. i dodged one of my placement matches because it was turning out to be toxic as in pre-game lobby. apparently one of the dudes was on a losing streak and was taking it out on us with some dumb troll pick. so i was like 'fck you.' and closed out on that shit. greatest decision i made in my ranked career so far because it landed me in a 7 game win streak. ended my placements 8-2. was pretty satisfying.

yo ji, you are pretty much silver. like, there is no difference between silver and bronze until you reach like 1350-1400 elo so just continue to play like you have. you'll def get out ez pz.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 24, 2014)

Vae said:


> I have a friend who's job is basically to sit guard for a facility out in the middle of no where, all he does every day is play LoL/browse the internet while he earns 20 euros per hour.
> 
> Pretty sweet job.
> 
> 12 hour shifts, 4 times per week every 2 weeks.



Give me that fucking job.


----------



## Nim (Jan 24, 2014)

Can someone explain me when to get Chalice of Harmony (Athene's Unholy Grail) and when Tear of the Goddess (Archangel's Staff) on mid? I want to main Syndra, Zyra and Ziggs. Which of these two items do they need more and why?


----------



## OS (Jan 25, 2014)

Did the warwick build again but didn't get to use iceborn. Shit is unstoppable.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2014)

that moment when you go to take a shit but find out there is no more toilet paper so you go over to a buddy's next door and ask to use their own bathroom instead. 

god bless the army


----------



## Chausie (Jan 25, 2014)

you forgot to buy toilet paper?


----------



## Bioness (Jan 25, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> [YOUTUBE]mQX2FPYjyDw[/YOUTUBE]



Her voice gets deeper the more kills you get. I can wait to hear what she sounds like when they implement Decakills.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2014)

4N said:


> that moment when you go to take a shit *but find out there is no more toilet paper* so you go over to a buddy's next door and ask to use their own bathroom instead.
> 
> god bless the army





Chausie said:


> you forgot to buy toilet paper?



i have a roommate and we both share.

hence me _finding out there was no more toilet paper_.

has nothing to deal with me forgetting. chausie pls.


----------



## αce (Jan 25, 2014)

that diana at the end
rip
in peace


----------



## αce (Jan 25, 2014)

i mean vi but yeah u get the point


----------



## OS (Jan 25, 2014)

[youtube]aOpQ9v18L9U[/youtube] You will never be as dumb as Klansmen.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 25, 2014)

This OGN intro.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2014)

that ogn intro

....

i prefer the other ones

but easily
 faker rising from his chair

best scene of all tiem


----------



## αce (Jan 25, 2014)

faker looking up at the camera
im pregnant now


----------



## Magic (Jan 25, 2014)

wtf r the commentators wearing

loooooooool


----------



## Magic (Jan 25, 2014)

YASUO IS ENabled


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2014)

faker using a skin

a sign of change maybe?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 25, 2014)

Too bad he got banned.


----------



## αce (Jan 25, 2014)

WHY DO PEOPLE PICK GRAGAS INTO RIVEN AGAINST FAKER
he has that entire match up calculated


----------



## Cronos (Jan 25, 2014)

that was so bad


----------



## Cronos (Jan 25, 2014)

this is terrible samsung throwing so hard


----------



## Magic (Jan 25, 2014)

even pro koreans feed


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 25, 2014)

ozone with some dumb mistakes smh. You can't play Skt t1 and make so many errors.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 25, 2014)

That was brutal.

Please.

Ozone.


----------



## αce (Jan 25, 2014)

faker carrying games
as usual


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2014)

who's this old guy?


----------



## αce (Jan 25, 2014)

kespa president


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2014)

11-0-8 Shyvana holy shit nerf Impact pls.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 25, 2014)

Zac pick was questionable as fuck.

I get it was for the Yasuo pick but it's not going to work out if you're going to get stomped hard in lane


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2014)

Yeah Looper needs to play to win lane or Impact is just going to run the SKT train all over Ozone.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 25, 2014)

Dade picks Gragas again, knowing Faker will counterpick with Riven and stomp lane. I don't even...


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 25, 2014)

Seraphoenix said:


> Dade picks Gragas again, knowing Faker will counterpick with Riven and stomp lane. I don't even...



Good thing they lane swapped around


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 25, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Good thing they lane swapped around



Yeah, Ozone seems to be way more prepared for this game. I just hope Mata will come to the party.


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2014)

GG SKT went undefeated. 

wow.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2014)

How surprising.

Except not really.



Nim♥ said:


> Can someone explain me when to get Chalice of Harmony (Athene's Unholy Grail) and when Tear of the Goddess (Archangel's Staff) on mid? I want to main Syndra, Zyra and Ziggs. Which of these two items do they need more and why?



Athenes against AP mids, Tear against AD mids.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 25, 2014)

SKT just seems to be better and better every time I see them. They practically have little to no weaknesses in their individual skill, teamwork, and rotations. 

Ozone is still fighting to stay alive but it seems like SKT will win eventually.

Also this

HotshotGG ‏@CLG_HotshotGG 4m

I've never seen anyone choke as hard as Dade. The dude has lost his team 2 games by himself. It's painful to watch...


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 25, 2014)

Vae said:


> How surprising.
> 
> Except not really.
> 
> ...



Or double ROA if you're Faker as Karthus against a Yasuo.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2014)

Perfect season and the curse broken.

SKT continues to be the gods of LoL.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2014)

[youtube]O9H1Y1GI-EM[/youtube]


For anyone who didn't see the intro.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 25, 2014)

Vae said:


> [youtube]O9H1Y1GI-EM[/youtube]
> 
> 
> For anyone who didn't see the intro.





*I FUCKING HATE THAT SONG*


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

Vae said:


> [youtube]O9H1Y1GI-EM[/youtube]
> 
> 
> For anyone who didn't see the intro.



Overdramatic as fuck


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2014)

OOPS I SLEPT THROUGH OGN
forgot to set an alarm rofl


But wow, SKT actually went and had themself a season where they literally didn't drop a single fucking game

jesus


all hail our korean overlords



also, great intro, but ozone/blaze remains the best.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2014)

KTB vs SKT T1 in 2013 summer is my favorite intro.


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2014)

That one is also really good, but I slightly prefer the spring one

All really good tho, just comes down to personal preference


----------



## Nim (Jan 25, 2014)

Vae said:


> Athenes against AP mids, Tear against AD mids.



Because of the Magic Resist / Shield? Anyway thanks


----------



## Nim (Jan 25, 2014)

When Didi posts something I'm mistaking him for Xin because he had a similiar avi xD


----------



## Nim (Jan 25, 2014)

aww that's so cute pek



okay enough spam for today


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 25, 2014)

already gonna guess skt beat Samsung...


..is it worth watching?


----------



## VoDe (Jan 25, 2014)

WOOOOOOOO


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 25, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> When Didi posts something I'm mistaking him for Xin because he had a similiar avi xD



oh shit I thought it was xin the whole time LOL


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 25, 2014)

VoDe said:


> WOOOOOOOO



Nice           job


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 25, 2014)

I should try to rank myself someday;


----------



## Sansa (Jan 25, 2014)

+21 lp from a game.


----------



## Magic (Jan 25, 2014)

Didi said:


> OOPS I SLEPT THROUGH OGN
> forgot to set an alarm rofl
> 
> 
> ...



I fell asleep during....

so they won game 2 and 3. wow.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 25, 2014)

Faker is our god


----------



## Magic (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> When Didi posts something I'm mistaking him for Xin because he had a similiar avi xD



I borrowed one of his old avatars actually


----------



## Magic (Jan 25, 2014)

> Mangofruitie: I WAS TOXIC?
> Mangofruitie: I WAS TOXIC?
> Mangofruitie: LOOOOOOOOOOL
> emuelite: yeah...
> ...




A beautiful day in LoL


----------



## Sansa (Jan 25, 2014)

+25 lp

I'm liking this.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 25, 2014)

That's why bronze is heaven


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 25, 2014)

> emuelite: and you didn't gank
> emuelite: and when you did



Well   then


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2014)

went to fcking bed after game 2

that was such a disappointing finals


----------



## Chausie (Jan 25, 2014)

fucking bed as opposed to normal bed?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2014)

Chausie said:


> fucking bed as opposed to normal bed?



your attempts are about as cute as that gif in your sig.

almost nim level for sure.


----------



## OS (Jan 25, 2014)

Is chausie even capable of rustling jimmies?


----------



## Chausie (Jan 25, 2014)

4N said:


> your attempts are about as cute as that gif in your sig.
> 
> almost nim level for sure.



i'm not trying anything, i just think it's a really silly phrase 

oh ye, you found out if you're going to romania yet?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2014)

Chausie said:


> i'm not trying anything, i just think it's a really silly phrase
> 
> oh ye, you found out if you're going to romania yet?



im going. dnt know when.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 25, 2014)

So what is fun about dating sims? Just wondering.


----------



## Nim (Jan 25, 2014)

yay promoted to silver2 :> advancing way faster then in my last climb to gold


----------



## αce (Jan 25, 2014)

ogn spring intro still unbeaten


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 25, 2014)

I dunno fakers throne is pretty strong


----------



## αce (Jan 25, 2014)

curse of ktb continues
sadly


also i am a genius for overrating ozone
worse than blaze imo
oh well


----------



## OS (Jan 25, 2014)

Why haven't people play Vlad and Fizz this season?  Aatrox top also looks viable too.



And I see SKT caught onto my alistar idea for this season


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 25, 2014)

No Dexter this week.

Hotshot vs. Bjergsen!


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 25, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> Why haven't people play Vlad and Fizz this season?  Aatrox top also looks viable too.
> 
> 
> 
> And I see SKT caught onto my alistar idea for this season



IMO both Fizz and Aatrox are still really strong, but Vlad is still way too abuseable early game


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 25, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> yay promoted to silver2 :> advancing way faster then in my last climb to gold



Congratz nim!



Original Sin said:


> Why haven't people play Vlad and Fizz this season?  Aatrox top also looks viable too.
> 
> 
> 
> And I see SKT caught onto my alistar idea for this season



Because vlad's early game is dreadful and Fizz's nerf has dishearted people into using him, however hes still really strong. Idk what became of aatrox.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 25, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> Why haven't people play Vlad and Fizz this season?  Aatrox top also looks viable too.
> 
> 
> 
> And I see SKT caught onto my alistar idea for this season



I've done Aatrox top. Won lane, lost teamfights terribly. You basically have to split push all day but if your team is failing 4 v 4 or even 4 v 3, you really can't do much.


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2014)

>first game is Dig vs XDG


welp time to do something else


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 25, 2014)

i think vae is in love with me


----------



## OS (Jan 25, 2014)

[youtube]2m-e4PgiVfM[/youtube] 

Too bad I can't get that picture they put of the interests in korra episodes.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 25, 2014)

Synnia said:


> i think vae is in love with me



You are dreaming.


----------



## αce (Jan 25, 2014)

bloodwater is actually a god


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2014)

Okay that was quite the beautiful play by XDG and Godwater in particular


----------



## Morglay (Jan 25, 2014)

Synnia said:


> i think vae is in love with me



So long as he gets cash for said love s'all good.


----------



## OS (Jan 25, 2014)

Bloodwater has always been known for his sona.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 25, 2014)

Frost fang??

I would not expect to see that on a support.

It's usually Talisman or Relic


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 25, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I've done Aatrox top. Won lane, lost teamfights terribly. You basically have to split push all day but if your team is failing 4 v 4 or even 4 v 3, you really can't do much.



What items did you have + what champs were on your team?  With Hydra, BoRK, and SV you should be set.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 25, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> What items did you have + what champs were on your team?  With Hydra, BoRK, and SV you should be set.



Botrk, Hydra, Randuins. I don't remember the champions on my team but I do remember the enemy had 1 or 2 stuns, enough to lock me down and kill me. + support exhausting.

They didn't have any mages.


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> Bloodwater has always been known for his sona.



Yes. Everyone knows that. What's your point?

It was still a good play.


----------



## OS (Jan 25, 2014)

No need to get sassy yung Didi-kun


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2014)

one does not simply just dumpster the donger overlord


----------



## OS (Jan 25, 2014)

New name same throws.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2014)

Qtpie putting dig on his back

glorious


----------



## αce (Jan 25, 2014)

vulcun throwbargains


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 25, 2014)

Glad to know the role swap fix their throws.


----------



## Treerone (Jan 25, 2014)

crumbzz mvp


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2014)

CRUMBZ THE MOTHAFKCING MASTERMIND


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2014)

gg                 dig


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 25, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Botrk, Hydra, Randuins. I don't remember the champions on my team but I do remember the enemy had 1 or 2 stuns, enough to lock me down and kill me. + support exhausting.
> 
> They didn't have any mages.



Even without mages on their team, SV is still great since it synergizes with your W.  Sustain damage for days.  You also should have picked up like, Merc Treads, just to deal with the cc.  Zephyr works too, I guess, but it's pretty expensive.

Thing about Aatrox is that you usually have to have someone else initiate.  Jarvan, Vi, and Shyv are my favorites to have on my team when I play Aatrox.  That way the cc gets blown on them, and you dive in to follow up.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2014)

Zunavicious strikes!!!


----------



## OS (Jan 25, 2014)

That was embarrassing.


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2014)

>mfw the roleswap turned XDG from second/third best team NA into worst team NA


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 25, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Even without mages on their team, SV is still great since it synergizes with your W.  Sustain damage for days.  You also should have picked up like, Merc Treads, just to deal with the cc.  Zephyr works too, I guess, but it's pretty expensive.
> 
> Thing about Aatrox is that you usually have to have someone else initiate.  Jarvan, Vi, and Shyv are my favorites to have on my team when I play Aatrox.  That way the cc gets blown on them, and you dive in to follow up.



When someone like a Yasuo or a Caitlyn gets fed, you want to optimize for defense. No point in getting SV if they're doing more damage to you more than you can heal.

I had mercs for the CC.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 25, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> *Even without mages on their team, SV is still great* since it synergizes with your W.  Sustain damage for days.  You also should have picked up like, Merc Treads, just to deal with the cc.  Zephyr works too, I guess, but it's pretty expensive.
> 
> Thing about Aatrox is that you usually have to have someone else initiate.  Jarvan, Vi, and Shyv are my favorites to have on my team when I play Aatrox.  That way the cc gets blown on them, and you dive in to follow up.



I disagree heavily with the bolded

Mercs, maybe. Zephyr, probably the best pick up. But buying a MR specific item just for the passive?
Waste of gold.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 25, 2014)

yeah vae really is in love with me alright


----------



## OS (Jan 25, 2014)

These games sorta makes you feel like Zuna is the problem.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 25, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> When someone like a Yasuo or a Caitlyn gets fed, you want to optimize for defense. No point in getting SV if they're doing more damage to you more than you can heal.
> 
> I had mercs for the CC.



Yep, pretty much

It can be a hard choice between Mercs and Tabi sometimes.

Was Darius one game and enemy Twtich was fed as fuck, but they had double AP/CC.

Their magical damage MAYBE could've been bypassed but Brand, Vi, Thresh CC?
Or get downright raped by that full damage items Twitch (Since none of us could even reach him).

Got Mercs but it didn't matter much in the end.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2014)

Synnia said:


> i think vae is in love with me



Who art thou?



53 min and not full build on either Space or Sphyer.

So sad 

I cry errytiem.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 25, 2014)

who is space? i only see sinraven?

stop being so tsundere btw, my love


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 25, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Yep, pretty much
> 
> It can be a hard choice between Mercs and Tabi sometimes.
> 
> ...



I thought about it before because it was double AD on top and mid. So I wanted Tabi's but they had good enough cc (aka Leona + someone else I forgot) where I wanted merc's. 

Didn't matter in teamfights. Probably should've gotten Tabi's and split push as Aatrox instead.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 25, 2014)

Vae said:


> Who art thou?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'm just happy the enemy bot lane were silly enough to not super push the turret and try kill me when i was 1v2! \o/


----------



## Nim (Jan 25, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> Congratz nim!



Thanks :33


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 25, 2014)

i repped you chausie


----------



## Chausie (Jan 25, 2014)

Synnia said:


> i repped you chausie



i love you dude

ty for the game <3


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 25, 2014)

Chausie said:


> i love you dude
> 
> ty for the game <3



it was fun

you're fun

vae is fun

katarina is fun

feeding is fun


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 25, 2014)

Synnia said:


> it was fun
> 
> you're fun
> 
> ...


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2014)

Repped for good manga set.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 25, 2014)

sphyer-sensei is most fun


----------



## Chausie (Jan 25, 2014)

eg playing next \o/


----------



## OS (Jan 25, 2014)

>Coast


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2014)

Did no one ever bother to tell the NA teams that Baron gives a debuff that increases magic damage?


Because it always seems like they forget about it


----------



## Treerone (Jan 25, 2014)

Didi said:


> Did no one ever bother to tell the NA teams that Baron gives a debuff that increases magic damage?
> 
> 
> Because it always seems like they forget about it



It was a desperate play. It usually is.


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2014)

Heh, Dominate playing without shoes

Good man


Shoes suck


----------



## OS (Jan 25, 2014)

Time to watch EG get their ass kicked


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2014)

Fuck shoes.

I hate wearing shoes.


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2014)

Vae said:


> Fuck shoes.
> 
> I hate wearing shoes.



I know right


I'm so glad when I get home, first thing I do is take my damn shoes off


My feet need freedom


----------



## Chausie (Jan 25, 2014)

unite all anti-shoe people!

i dislike socks too, unless it's really cold

and if i wear socks, i can't stand the ones that end at your ankle, they always make me itch all day


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2014)

''I didn't practice Elise at all this week''

Lol Dominate.


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2014)

I like socks, they're comfy

and I like to wear slippers at home but if I do that without socks it's way too warm because my feet get all sweaty and warm and it's like a greenhouse in there. With socks it's supercomfy. :3


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2014)

I like socks, I don't like the cold floor and socks are soft and comfortable.


----------



## OS (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Chausie (Jan 25, 2014)

but when you've been wearing socks and shoes all day, and get home and take your shoes off, the socks are all horrible and sweaty and smelly and disgusting!

i can't stand it


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2014)

Snoopeh seriously think Digs bot is their weak point?

Uh, that's like their best lane...


----------



## Chausie (Jan 25, 2014)

maybe he meant in comparison to EGs lanes, like dig solo lanes > egs, but bot lane he thinks eg is stronger so that would be digs weak point?

idk


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2014)

Nah, he straight up said he thinks Dig's bot is their weakest point because Kiwikid seems weak.

But Kiwi doesn't seem that weak any more.

I want Pete and Krepo to get shit on now just so Snoopeh looks stupid.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2014)

Innox playing another shitty top laner.

What a surprise.

That's going to lose them the game.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 25, 2014)

skarner is most fun

and my win rate with him is 100%

inb4 vae says i suck anyway


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2014)

You suck       .


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 25, 2014)

synnia how did you make your sig have a mouse over text


----------



## Chausie (Jan 25, 2014)

(i think eg will lose)


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2014)

Of course EG lost.

Dig are on a steam roll.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2014)

Cronos birthday today, hmmm.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 25, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> synnia how did you make your sig have a mouse over text



Magic.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Like this: [ IMG=text here]http://url.of.image.here/[/IMG]


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 25, 2014)

Vae said:


> Fuck shoes.
> 
> I hate wearing shoes.



Since I live in California, it's all sandals here. I wear them as well but I wear socks at home when it gets cold.

I actually haven't wore any shoes since last year.


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2014)

TSM VS CLG

GET HYPE


[RIVALRY INTENSIFIES]


----------



## Treerone (Jan 25, 2014)

Hotshot is playing right?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 25, 2014)

Yup Hotshot is playing against Bjergsen.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 25, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Since I live in California, it's all sandals here. I wear them as well but I wear socks at home when it gets cold.
> 
> I actually haven't wore any shoes since last year.



i always get blisters around my toes from sandals

maybe i'm wearing them wrong, as no one else seems to have this issue to the same extent that i do


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2014)

and now the real game begins


----------



## αce (Jan 25, 2014)

9 minutes in and clg's bot lane won before links gank


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2014)

rush hour up in cs against X-Turtle


hell yeah


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2014)

not to mention lucian and thresh should beat an ez and leona earlier. correct me if im wrong tho.

i feel like rush hour done well despite everything.


----------



## Treerone (Jan 25, 2014)

Nien pls. **


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2014)

nien went way too ham


----------



## αce (Jan 25, 2014)

lucian thresh should have won and yet xpecial was down 300 gold on aphro and wildturtle was down an equal amount


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2014)

TSM outplaying CLG pretty hard right now though.


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2014)

hey

hey guys

guess which team im cheering for?


----------



## αce (Jan 25, 2014)

no one cares


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 25, 2014)

Synnia said:


> Magic.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



thank yoooouuu


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 25, 2014)

Did Nien just Ult WT instead of Dyrus?


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 25, 2014)

Gawd HotShot is being abused


----------



## αce (Jan 25, 2014)

well hotshot was clearly the reason they lost this
oh well


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2014)

αce said:


> no one cares



ahahahahahahahaha. 

Your tears, gief me moar!

pls, tell me again how doublelift was 300 gold ahead of Turtle in lane.


----------



## Treerone (Jan 25, 2014)

Well at least Rush hour was ahead before the ganks.


----------



## αce (Jan 25, 2014)

he was ahead of turtle in lane in a counter match up
i take back my words about wildturtle and xpecial being the best bot lane
that should never happen


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2014)

Fuck yes, TSM CLG always the most entertaining games


though CLG Curse still the best game of the split



But damn this was awesome
Will be even better once Dexter gets to play prolly


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2014)

Darth said:


> ahahahahahahahaha.
> 
> Your tears, gief me moar!
> 
> pls, tell me again how doublelift was 300 gold ahead of Turtle in lane.



actually he was. Jatt stated this himself. mostly because of aphro's targons.

anyway hsgg was pretty much non-factor that game. getting caught repeatedly.


----------



## Nim (Jan 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]qFjculE2IFc[/YOUTUBE]

"Okay... okay... okay" haha the poor girl xD


----------



## αce (Jan 25, 2014)

i doubt link would get rolled as hard as hotshot did and dexter is obviously a better jungler than link is
idk clg can only get better

that was almost as brutal as dade vs faker
ALMOST





clg might not disappoint me this season
MIGHT
actually what am i saying its clg





> DL and Turtle had the same CS without targons being counted.


which is still bad since its lucian/thresh vs ezreal/leona
and they hit level 2 first
in what world does bot lane lose when you hit level 2 first against a countered lane


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2014)

αce said:


> he was ahead of turtle in lane in a counter match up
> i take back my words about wildturtle and xpecial being the best bot lane
> that should never happen


A counter matchup? wat. 

wat.

ezreal/leona is countered by thresh/lucian?

wat. 

you sir, are clearly upset.  

Jatt: "The Iceborn build is the doublelift special. Too bad he's 0-2 with it." 


4N said:


> actually he was. Jatt stated this himself. mostly because of aphro's targons.
> 
> anyway hsgg was pretty much non-factor that game. getting caught repeatedly.



Irrelevant fact is irrelevant. congrats on getting free gold from a targons. Didn't win them the game did it? Especially when he ended up selling it for a talisman. Gj wasting all that free gold you just got. 

Altho the targons did legit give double more gold in lane, so they won the theorycraft, but they got stomped in game. Oh well, at least they had a solid idea. Dorans shield Thresh was no laughing matter tho.


----------



## Treerone (Jan 25, 2014)

Lucian does more damage than Ezreal early and Thresh can flay Leona's E.

How does CLG losing take away from the fact Rush Hour won lane?


----------



## αce (Jan 25, 2014)

pre 6 yes its absolutely a counter
idk about post 6


zenith blade?
flay

and lucian out trades everyone in lane except maybe a god tier caitlin


----------



## αce (Jan 25, 2014)

> How does CLG losing take away from the fact Rush Hour won lane?




idk apparently losing games means you lost lane


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 25, 2014)

The muted Phreak


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2014)

Treerone said:


> Lucian does more damage than Ezreal early and Thresh can flay Leona's E.
> 
> How does CLG losing take away from the fact Rush Hour won lane?



They won lane? Not in the game I was watching. I guess they technically had the gold advantage thanks to the Targons, but they weren't ahead in CS and they lost their turret first even though Link was sitting bot for half the game.

IMO it wasn't even completely Hotshot's fault they lost that game. Nien let Dyrus become monstrous in lane. And he misplayed more than once with a shitty dive and bad cs'ing. He was behind Dyrus the entire game in cs. 

And Link's decision making was pretty terrible as well. He spent maybe 10 minutes sitting in random bushes in lane waiting for a gank opportunity that never happened? Meanwhile, Oddone was powerfarming the jungle and beating the shit out of Hotshot in mid where Kha'Zix never showed up to countergank. 

I'm not saying Rush Hour lost lane, but they sure as hell didn't win it.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 25, 2014)

GG for TSM. It was an entertaining match and I can see them being number one this split.


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2014)

αce said:


> idk apparently losing games means you lost lane



idk apparently going even in lane and losing your turret first even with your jungler permacamping bot means you won lane.


----------



## αce (Jan 25, 2014)

they had the gold advantage and they were ahead in cs since we're counting the targons
so yeah dont know what game you're watching

targons counts as the adc's cs 
they won lane

end of story




> idk apparently going even in lane and losing your turret first even with your jungler permacamping bot means you won lane.



i think you're retarded
go back and watch that game before any ganks even happened
around 9 minutes iirc

add up the targon cs+ezreals cs and him and wildturtle were absically even


except the fact that doublelift was up in gold as was aphromoooo






so HMMMMMM
an ezreal+leona lane is equal in cs to a thresh+lucian lane for 9 minutes of the game AND THEY ARE UP ON GOLD
and they didn't win lane



idk logic sucks
im done
have fun with your delusion


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 25, 2014)

Staff  pls


----------



## Treerone (Jan 25, 2014)

Without targons DL would be getting that CS.

but w/e


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 25, 2014)

CLG's picks were questionable. I get why they picked Kha for Link because that's pretty much all he can do along with Elise (I think?) but he really needed to snowball early and he didn't. Also TSM's team was pretty tanky later for him to actually do anything.

Hotshot got abused due to theoddone + bjerg combo. His warding or at least Link's warding could have been better to prevent that. 

Nien wasn't relevant. 

The Ezreal gauntlet wasn't going to do much against a Gragas. Especially a fed one. Actually even against a Vi who can just ult on top of you too. I mean I've seen other Ez go gauntlet, but I question it here this game.


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2014)

αce said:


> they had the gold advantage and they were ahead in cs since we're counting the targons
> so yeah dont know what game you're watching
> 
> targons counts as the adc's cs
> ...



hahahaha your argument is so fucking stupid. Yes, congratulations he had 300 extra gold from his support's targons. GUESS THAT MEANS HE WON LANE. MAKES SENSE.

I think you're a fanboy who's literally looking for any excuse to hype his favorite shitty team. Have fun watching CLG lose to Dig tomorrow. I know i'll have a blast.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2014)

Because they had no designated tank, Doublelift decided to go Iceborn for self peel and kite.

it sort of sucks because doublelift actually performed pretty well it seemed. Fed gragas with shyv and vi diving you all day err day will make any bad day for an adc.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2014)

Yeah, going even CS in lane with targons does not equal winning the lane.

You're bad ace, pls die.


----------



## αce (Jan 25, 2014)

clg isn't my favourite team and when you're up on gold in a counter match up its a win
oh wait i forgot thresh doesn't counter leona and apparently lucian doesn't out trade ezreal

nvm im stupid




this is like saying that a vayne being up 300 gold against a caitlin isn't the vayne winning lane


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 25, 2014)

4N said:


> Because they had no designated tank, Doublelift decided to go Iceborn for self peel and kite.
> 
> it sort of sucks because doublelift actually performed pretty well it seemed. Fed gragas with shyv and vi diving you all day err day will make any bad day for an adc.



I guess that's true but I feel Doublelift needed more damage over kiting. All of their damage was on a Kha and a Ziggs.

Hotshot just dies at the start. So all you have is a Kha for damage with no resets.


----------



## αce (Jan 25, 2014)

if anything i like xdg better than clg now
only cuz
yung benny and mancloud


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2014)

darth, why you so troll man?

tsm punked on a washed up pro player while their actual mid laner was jungling cuz u know, counter logic and all.

i dnt see what there is to boast about.


----------



## αce (Jan 25, 2014)

wait
xdg is
1-4



k im done with life
bye




> i dnt see what there is to boast about.



let him boast
tsm gonna come top 2 in NA
and then dyrus and co. are going to choke like they always do against teams that are actually good


----------



## αce (Jan 25, 2014)

oh shit bischu playing k im actually going to watch an amateur game for the first time in forever


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I guess that's true but I feel Doublelift needed more damage over kiting. All of their damage was on a Kha and a Ziggs.
> 
> Hotshot just dies at the start. So all you have is a Kha for damage with no resets.



because of the strong camp, hsgg had no dmg come the mid game and khazix didn't snowball at all so not only did they not have a tank, they didn't have anyone who could dish out strong dmg either. the only thing they could have hoped for was for doublelift to win extended engagements and kite if the situation ever came to it. unfortunately they'd just get bursted before anything.

except for tha tlittle overextension, TSM played pretty well. Bjergsen really proving his worth and I can see TSM definitely beating out C9 a lot this split.


----------



## αce (Jan 25, 2014)

if tsm doesn't beat c9 this split with the best mid and a clearly superior bot lane im going to call absolute horse shit shot calling/preparation


although skt going to win worlds anyways



wouldn't be surprised if they go undefeated from now until season 4 worlds


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 25, 2014)

I am not sure if Ez outscales Lucian

And IIRC Kha Zix was bot a lot


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Nien wasn't relevant.



This isn't news lol. I have legit never seen Nien perform well except from like one Vlad game and that was ages ago and I just remember a 1v3 lol. 

Lets hope Dexter breathes some life into the team because their current lineup is straight up garbage.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 25, 2014)

i miss wad


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 25, 2014)

4N said:


> because of the strong camp, hsgg had no dmg come the mid game and khazix didn't snowball at all so not only did they not have a tank, they didn't have anyone who could dish out strong dmg either. the only thing they could have hoped for was for doublelift to win extended engagements and kite if the situation ever came to it. unfortunately they'd just get bursted before anything.
> 
> except for tha tlittle overextension, TSM played pretty well. Bjergsen really proving his worth and I can see TSM definitely beating out C9 a lot this split.



Okay that's understandable. This is the second time where the gauntlet did not work out so I always feel like it's a poor itemization when you are supposedly ahead in lane but you go for the defensive rather than damage.



			
				Ace said:
			
		

> wait
> xdg is
> 1-4
> 
> ...



The role swap ain't working.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2014)

xdg shotcalling and mid game decision making is just terror. they should take a leaf from TSM's book.

past laning phase Dig really stepped it up and capitalized on every mistake XDG was making. that baron attempt by XDG was horrendously done. they (gragas and elise) didn't combo their abilities well at all and crumbz stole it with little difficulty considering there was nothing to stop him then.


----------



## OS (Jan 25, 2014)

"Oh god, a fed akali" . Indeed.


----------



## OS (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## luminaeus (Jan 25, 2014)

Chausie said:


> i miss wad



didn't even notices he's gone


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> didn't even notices he's gone



me neither.

wonder where he went.


----------



## Nim (Jan 25, 2014)

wad doesn't like us anymore?


----------



## Chausie (Jan 25, 2014)

wad left us nim


----------



## Nim (Jan 25, 2014)

Chausie said:


> wad left us nim



awww that's sad, he was so nice


----------



## OS (Jan 25, 2014)

Bischu missing very important gragas ults.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 25, 2014)

hey, nim!


----------



## OS (Jan 25, 2014)

Got some chinos in  my normals. Life hates me. They only went for kills.


----------



## kluang (Jan 26, 2014)

The mid feeds and everything got fuck up


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2014)

New yorkers have the best accent

[youtube]Fp24Ikhg1ME[/youtube]


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2014)

list some junglers that can solo drag at six pls :x?


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2014)

fiddlesticks.


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2014)

One champ is not a list.

fir real and I really really dislike fiddlesticks when I think about it.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 26, 2014)

RemChu said:


> list some junglers that can solo drag at six pls :x?



Big 3:
Nasus
Shaco
Elise (Little bit trickier, full spiderlings and you have to know how to rotate them)

Nasus and Shaco you have to use your ult though.

Vi (Get Golem and Max E)
Fiddle
Xin Zhao (Maybe, you'd prob have to have Wriggle's, 2 ranks in W, and at least blue buff)
Olaf (Big maybe, need at least two doran's blades)
Diana (If you max W)


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2014)

Probably trundle too.


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2014)

k thx man 

I knew of warwick, shaco and nasus. Nice to know of the others.

Udyr and Noc could as well right?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 26, 2014)

RemChu said:


> k thx man
> 
> I knew of warwick, shaco and nasus. Nice to know of the others.
> 
> Udyr and Noc could as well right?



I forgot about Warwick.  Derp.

Highly doubt Noc could.  He'd probably need an AS item for that to happen, like Shiv.  But if you have Shiv that early, fuck dragon, go pressure more lol.

Don't know enough about Udyr to say for sure.  If you started Tiger, maybe?  Otherwise doubt it.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4LxBKN9ank[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nim (Jan 26, 2014)

Chausie said:


> hey, nim!



aww there are some cute puppies


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2014)

Just met an AP ashe mid...

on mu team couldnt dodge because series.

why god....



this guy needs to uninstall the game.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 26, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Big 3:
> Nasus
> Shaco
> Elise (Little bit trickier, full spiderlings and you have to know how to rotate them)
> ...



Pantheon can too, if you have blue buff and Spirit Golem (3 ranks q, 1 rank w, 1 rank e)

also Lee with Spirit Golem (2 ranks q, 2 ranks w, 1 rank e)


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2014)

Finally got around to shaving.

Took like 30 min to get it all off


----------



## Chaos (Jan 26, 2014)

RemChu said:


> Just met an AP ashe mid...
> 
> on mu team couldnt dodge because series.
> 
> ...



dat AP shen build doe


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 26, 2014)

RemChu said:


> Just met an AP ashe mid...
> 
> on mu team couldnt dodge because series.
> 
> ...



He should be bronze 999


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2014)

Played shyvana top again

Damn it feels good to be a raidboss at 12 minutes

our bot was shitting it up but np just roamed there and killed the other bot and their mid and jungler who had also roamed there lol

got level 6 before enemy rango, immediately jumped on him and killed him, he didn't expect that

Endgame easily 1v2'ing the nid and rango whilst splitpushing, killing them both

in teamfights just dive in past all their turrets and kill off whoever I want to kill no matter how hard they try to run


Very balanced champion lol


But so much fun :3


----------



## αce (Jan 26, 2014)

> Finally got around to shaving.
> 
> Took like 30 min to get it all off



how fast does yours grow?
i can go a month without shaving and only have stubble


----------



## VoDe (Jan 26, 2014)

Support Nidalee is the stupid thing ever

offers nothing for the team in teamfights


----------



## αce (Jan 26, 2014)

people who play support nid or lux usually wanted to go ap mid but they didn't get it so they sacrifice and start doran ring or something


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2014)

αce said:


> how fast does yours grow?
> i can go a month without shaving and only have stubble



Pretty fast, if I don't shave within 3 weeks I'll have a pretty decent beard.

It's not that visible though because blonde, until after a month, then you can see it really easily.


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2014)

αce said:


> people who play support nid or lux usually wanted to go ap mid but they didn't get it so they sacrifice and start doran ring or something



It's why I shit talk any supp nid.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2014)

αce said:


> how fast does yours grow?
> i can go a month without shaving and only have stubble



Happens when you are a woman


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 26, 2014)

Didi said:


> Played shyvana top again
> 
> Damn it feels good to be a raidboss at 12 minutes
> 
> ...



Haha yeah the sunfire and visage nerfs barely even touched shyvana


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 26, 2014)

So my team just threw a game because Gragas, Thresh and Nidalee insisted on chasing Udyr all the time while the rest of their team took down objectives. It's kinda sad, since we were dominating the entire game and their greed just cost us the game.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 26, 2014)

And the game also ruined my 100% winrate with Skarner


----------



## VoDe (Jan 26, 2014)

dude is bitching about normals...

please


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2014)

Anybody else run jungled garen?


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 26, 2014)

VoDe said:


> dude is bitching about normals...
> 
> please



I'll never play ranked.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 26, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Anybody else run jungled garen?



I think you're the only one

I can see how it would work but his ganks... run  up behind then and hit them, I guess. No cc whatsoever other than silence which doesnt help you catch them xd

then again 90% of all bronze/low elo players have no perspective on how to avoid ganks anyway.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2014)

Shyv has terrible ganks too.

She still works in the jungle, just needs redbuff.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 26, 2014)

Wad played jungle garen it wrecked

Clear time was op


----------



## VoDe (Jan 26, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Anybody else run jungled garen?



i tried it, but didn't get it work

Meteos plays it now and then in his streams

also what's up with these Russians, Alex Ich playing Mid Yi too


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

VoDe said:


> i tried it, but didn't get it work
> 
> Meteos plays it now and then in his streams
> 
> also what's up with these Russians, Alex Ich playing Mid Yi too



alex was known for his mid yi before he was known for kha'zix. if i recall correctly, before kha'zix was relased, Master Yi was his favorite champion,


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 26, 2014)

never seen a mid yi o.0


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

wat

what do you mean you never seen a mid yi? 0_0


----------



## αce (Jan 26, 2014)

so
idk just throwing this out there


mandu>madlife?
am i allowed to say that?

or maybe mandu just looks better because everyone on his team is the best in their position in the world
except maybe flame is impact level, but i'll give impact the benefit of doubt since he and bengi carried the world finals basically (well, impact did in the najin sword wins and the grand finals). bengi carried the entire tournament


----------



## Treerone (Jan 26, 2014)

Madlife > Mandu on thresh.

I think Mandu is performing better overall. Mata too(I didn't see finals so idk if he was shit). Madlife still top tier though.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

well if its one issue people have is letting the nostalgia of gods before overcloud their judgement of players NOW.

Seeing Mandu support during OGN winters was pretty damn impressive. Its not a bad thing if current generation of players take the throne of those who had it during S2, though IIRC, mandu was in the scene for a while now?

I like Madlife tho. Reading his last interview on how he views the game shows he has a good understanding of whats at stake and he never takes anything for granted or become complacent.


----------



## αce (Jan 26, 2014)

madlife is better on lulu too
that's why im asking though

mandu's nami is above god tier
his leona was also retarded good


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

if mandu is better than madlife tho

does that mean mandu replaces madlife as god?


----------



## αce (Jan 26, 2014)

no because we already established faker as god after the ogn summer finals


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

then where does madlife sit in the holy trinity now?


----------



## αce (Jan 26, 2014)

there is no holy trinity
faker sits on the throne alone

skt t1 are his archangels


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 26, 2014)

Prophet     .


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

nah i think KTB are the prophets seeing as they always lose to the eventual winners of OGN


----------



## αce (Jan 26, 2014)

i always say this but
when is all stars this year?
that shit is going to be comedy


adrian bet me again


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

αce said:


> i always say this but
> when is all stars this year?
> that shit is going to be comedy
> 
> ...



it'll prolly be in May or April.

what did adrian bet you last time?

my all star prediction lineup for NA:

Top: Balls or Dyrus 
Jungle: Meteos or TOO
Mid: Bjergsen/Shiphtur
Support: Xpecial 
ADC: Toss up between WT or Doublelift


----------



## αce (Jan 26, 2014)

i told him korea wouldn't drop a single game at all stars
was a dumb bet to make like...
real...


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

αce said:


> i told him korea wouldn't drop a single game at all stars
> was a dumb bet to make like...
> real...



i just lol'd 

china was competing as well tho, right? 

not that bad of a bet if they were in it.


----------



## αce (Jan 26, 2014)

also there's a limit on the amount of players from one team
imo it should only be 2
last time it was 3
eu was basically gambit 


send bjergsen and xpecial imo


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 26, 2014)

4N said:


> wat
> 
> what do you mean you never seen a mid yi? 0_0



I mean ive never seen a mid yi

maybe I don't play enough games

I hardly even see a yi anymore


----------



## αce (Jan 26, 2014)

that's because they changed his ap scaling into ad if i recall correctly
ap yi was stomping lower elo which is a big reason that riot nerfs champions a lot of the time


ap yi was like satan x2


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 26, 2014)

I wasn't around for ap yi

atleast I don't think so..


----------



## Treerone (Jan 26, 2014)

Dyrus shouldn't be going to all-stars again. But for some reason he has a huge fanbase so he's going.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 26, 2014)

4N said:


> it'll prolly be in May or April.
> 
> what did adrian bet you last time?
> 
> ...



EU:

Top: sOAZ
Jungle: Jankos
Mid: Alex Ich or Overpow
Support: YellOwStaR
ADC: Rekkles


----------



## αce (Jan 26, 2014)

the region that wins all stars gets an extra spot right?
so like, it's in korea this year and korea probably going to win anyways so another 3 korean teams
so unless another ozone level choke happens at worlds

we should all just call skt to win the whole thing again









if current trends continue, i expect blaze and skt t1 to get to worlds
blaze is like clg tho so i have no faith but they won nlb if they finish top 3 in the next two ogn's they have a good shot



preferably blaze, ktb and skt t1


from na of course tsm and c9. the other team doesn't matter they will get facerolled
inb4 dig wins worlds and scarra dumpsters faker


eu obviously fnatic and after that i dont know its like a train wreck





i have no idea whats going on in china atm other than OMG

SEA? l0l.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

αce said:


> also there's a limit on the amount of players from one team
> imo it should only be 2
> last time it was 3
> eu was basically gambit
> ...



they'll prolly change it to 2 this year.

im not completely sure about bjergsen but if he continues at this rate, he'll get the spot with little contest. Xpecial is almost guaranteed a spot for sure.

I'd say Dyrus for top lane but I never really see him impact the game how BurgerKing and Xpecial can. Top lane spot will probably go to Balls in the end.



Phanalax said:


> I mean ive never seen a mid yi
> 
> maybe I don't play enough games
> 
> I hardly even see a yi anymore



you were playing when he was reworked tho, right? Mid or jungle is where he is played most of the time.



αce said:


> that's because they changed his ap scaling into ad if i recall correctly
> ap yi was stomping lower elo which is a big reason that riot nerfs champions a lot of the time
> 
> 
> ap yi was like satan x2



that heal was broken as fck.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

VoDe said:


> EU:
> 
> Top: sOAZ
> Jungle: Jankos
> ...




jankos over diamond? vode pls

diamond could underperform an entire spit and still get that jungle spot. you;re underestimating the reputation he has. even koreans acknowledge him as a god. other than that i agree with your list.

i'd add xpeke or froggen to that possible line up for mid tho.

and RekStar seems like he strongest botlane in EU right now. I wouldn't seperate them either.



αce said:


> the region that wins all stars gets an extra spot right?
> so like, it's in korea this year and korea probably going to win anyways so another 3 korean teams
> so unless another ozone level choke happens at worlds
> 
> ...



i fail to see gambit anywhere in your list. wut.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 26, 2014)

4N said:


> jankos over diamond? vode pls
> 
> diamond could underperform an entire spit and still get that jungle spot. you;re underestimating the reputation he has. even koreans acknowledge him as a god.
> .



Jankos is really, really good too

+ he has so deep champ pool


----------



## αce (Jan 26, 2014)

if it's only two, imo you can trade out piglet for imp
yeah piglet is better i changed my mind (fuck you vae), but bengi+faker is more important than piglet in bot lane 

flame
bengi
faker
imp
mata


mata only cause him and imp play together anyways
madlife fangirls op thought so it's probably going to be him


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

VoDe said:


> Jankos is really, really good too
> 
> + he has so deep champ pool


yeah he is. i dnt deny it.

but so is diamond and his champ pool is pretty big as well. he didn't do badly as jungle shen in his last game. 

but Roccat was overall the better team on that day. so excited to see how they carry on for the rest of the split.


----------



## αce (Jan 26, 2014)

> i fail to see gambit anywhere in your list. wut.



gambit can probably make it to worlds but i don't expect them to go very far this year


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

αce said:


> gambit can probably make it to worlds but i don't expect them to go very far this year



if its one thing i've learned from watching pro league

never doubt our russian overlords. they are indeed a bit of a wildcard, true, but they almost always pull through when it counts the most. sort of like fnatic.


----------



## αce (Jan 26, 2014)

yo real talk though if skt t1 manages to win next two ogn's and 2014 worlds
faker is probably going to have earned the most out of any e-sports player ever
that's like, close to half a million dollars iirc







he's probably already up there but some broodwar players probably slightly ahead of him


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 26, 2014)

I always see him top, idk


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

time to watch LCS. GET HYPED!

not

:\


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 26, 2014)

4N said:
			
		

> Top: Balls or Dyrus
> Jungle: Meteos or TOO
> Mid: Bjergsen/Shiphtur
> Support: Xpecial
> ADC: Toss up between WT or Doublelift



For mine:

Top: Balls
Jungle: Meteos
Mid: Bjergsen
Support: Xpecial
AD carry: Wildturtle

Because of the max 3 per team rule I'd go with that. Otherwise I'll switch out Wildturtle for Doublelift if max 2 per team rule.

I don't know why they sent Scarra last year. He did pretty meh but I guess he wasn't that bad.

For EU:

Top: sOAZ (or Darien if 2 per max for a team)
Jungle: Diamondprox
Mid: Overpow
Support: YellOwStaR
ADC: Rekkles

For KR: Send the whole SKT team pls. 

Top: Insec
Jungle: Bengi
Mid: Faker
Support: Mata
ADC: Imp


----------



## Xin (Jan 26, 2014)

Helped a pal getting into LoL. 



Completely forgot what it feels like playing vs begginer ai.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> For mine:
> 
> Top: Balls
> Jungle: Meteos
> ...




why insec over impact? or flame?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 26, 2014)

4N said:


> why insec over impact? or flame?



If we're doing max 2 per team, I'd rather have Bengi and Faker. Otherwise I would put Impact. 

I thought about Flame but Insec is one of the reasons that gave SKT a bit of a hard time. I don't know, it's either Flame or Insec.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 26, 2014)

Xin said:


> Helped a pal getting into LoL.
> 
> 
> 
> Completely forgot what it feels like playing vs begginer ai.



590 fucking bot games?

are you kidding me?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 26, 2014)

WOOO Go EG pls don't fail.


----------



## αce (Jan 26, 2014)

i guess it's what you prefer
with flame you have like 3 carries pretty much
even when he's playing shyvana or renekton it still feels like he's going for a carry role more than a peel/tank role


insec on the other hand almost exclusively only plays tanks/initiation


----------



## αce (Jan 26, 2014)

soraka wat


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 26, 2014)

WHAT URGOT?


----------



## Treerone (Jan 26, 2014)

Urgot and Soraka.

wat


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

zuna on dat lee

and soraka urgot lane

loving it. should def prove to be an entertaining game.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 26, 2014)

yellowpete on his fave champ \o/


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2014)

If you're going with 3 from a team like All Stars did last year, for Korea I'd go.

Top: Impact
Jungle: Kakao
Mid: Faker
ADC: Piglet
Support: I'm not sure about this one, I'd say Madlife but he's not that great anymore.
ManDu I guess and swap Impact for Flame maybe, if not, I'd go with Mata or Mafa.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

Vae said:


> If you're going with 3 from a team like All Stars did last year, for Korea I'd go.
> 
> Top: Impact
> Jungle: Kakao
> ...



why kakao over bengi? wouldn't you want Bengi and Faker in the same team cause they have some mad synergy.

well, bengi has synergy with everyone in skt but yeah.


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2014)

Hmm, let's see

3 per team

Korea:
-Flame
-Bengi
-Faker
-Piglet
-Mata (tho madlife will without a doubt get chosen, but I really think both Mata and Mandu are better atm)

if 2

-Flame
-Bengi
-Faker
-Imp
-Mata

OR maybe swap Bengi for Dandy and keep Piglet

3 NA
-Balls (I think Dyrus is better atm, but it's more important to maintain botlane synergy. But Dyrus and liftlift would be viable option too instead of balls WT)
-Meteos
-Bjergsen
-WildTurtle
-Xpecial

2 NA
-Balls
-Meteos
-Bjergsen
-Doublelift
-Xpecial


3 EU
-sOAZ
-Diamondprox
-Alex/Overpow/Xpeke (froggen hasn't been looking up to par lately, Overpow has been looking real good even though it might be too early to tell for sure. But would probably just choose Alex to maintain jungle/mid synergy)
-Rekkles
-Yellowstar (both are looking to be the best in their position (tho Rekkles has some good competition in Creaton and Forg1ven and Genja, but Yellowstar looks like the definitive best support) and no sense in breaking up the best botlane combo in EU atm)

2 EU
Now it becomes difficult because keeping RekkleStar together would mean losing sOAZ, and I don't think any of the other eu toplaners are on his level. So, I think it's best to drop Rekkles for Creaton, who I think is just as good if not better than Rekkles.

-sOAZ
-Diamondprox
-Alex Ich
-Creaton
-Yellowstar


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2014)

> yeah piglet is better i changed my mind (fuck you vae)



Mhmmm, new sig quote.

NA:

Top: Balls
Jungle: Meteos
Mid: Bjergsen
ADC: WildTurtle
Support Xpecial

EU:

Top: sOAZ(I'd pick Darien but he barely speaks english)
Jungle: Diamond
Mid: Alex Ich
ADC: Rekkles
Support: Yellowstar

Korea:

Top: Impact
Jungle: Kakao
Mid: Faker
ADC: Piglet
Support: Mafa or Mata

China: NO IDEA CAUSE I DON'T FOLLOW THE SCENE.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2014)

4N said:


> why kakao over bengi? wouldn't you want Bengi and Faker in the same team cause they have some mad synergy.
> 
> well, bengi has synergy with everyone in skt but yeah.



I take Kakao over Bengi because I want both Impact and Piglet.

I don't really like Flame in top lane, and no one else is really at Impacts level.

Piglet is number 1 ADC world at this point.

Kakao is around Bengi level.


----------



## αce (Jan 26, 2014)

> If you're going with 3 from a team like All Stars did last year, for Korea I'd go.
> 
> Top: Impact
> Jungle: Kakao
> ...




not sure how kakao/faker would work though
although both have top tier mechanics so i guess they could just pull it off on talent alone


----------



## αce (Jan 26, 2014)

why does innox insist on playing ap nid top


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

do not question the european evil genius

they know what they are doing


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2014)

Innox worst top laner NA LCS, I don't understand why EG are okay with his picks..


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2014)

WOW EG, THAT WAS FUCKING AWFUL.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

err

but innox is wrecking shyv right now
despite being behind at first


----------



## Treerone (Jan 26, 2014)

"Awesome skill matchup"


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

nmv benny just fcked innox


----------



## αce (Jan 26, 2014)

im done
with this game
godwater pls


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2014)

WADs all star list.

NA:

Top: Quas
Jungle: Meteos
Middle: Bjergsen
ADC: QTPie
Support: Xpecial

EU:

Top: Darien
Jungle: Diamond
Mid: Overpow
ADC: Rekkless(sp?)
Support: Yellowstar

Korea:

Top: Flame
Jungle: Bengi
Mid: Faker
ADC: Piglet
Bot: Madlife


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2014)

>zuna kicking Bjergsen away from the thresh hook that would've hit


Oh Zuna.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 26, 2014)

can't wad come here and post that shit himself


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

Didi said:


> >zuna kicking *Bjergsen* away from the thresh hook that would've hit
> 
> 
> Oh Zuna.



??????????????????


----------



## Treerone (Jan 26, 2014)

The throws. That flash flay from bloodwater



Didi said:


> >zuna kicking *Bjergsen* away from the thresh hook that would've hit
> 
> 
> Oh Zuna.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2014)

Chausie said:


> can't wad come here and post that shit himself



No, I made him make a list.

He's left the forum.

Deal with it.


----------



## Treerone (Jan 26, 2014)

nvm vulcun gives the game right back


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

Treerone said:


> nvm vulcun gives the game right back



they cant do anything to EG's comp. they get poked too much.

in fact EG gave them that baron with that dragon  attempt when they were low and no mana


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2014)

Uhh I meant Pobelter rofl

slip of the tongue cuz Bjerg's been playing a lot of Gragas and because we just talked about him for the allstars spot


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

IS THAT PROBELTER


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2014)

EG played that really well
Great positioning, this is how you prevent steals and 50/50 smite situations


Also, based motherfucking Pobelter

And Yolopete also hitting like a truck


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 26, 2014)

A third place team is now last this split.

Zuna Lee < Xmithie Lee

BUT YES EG. STEPPED IT UP <3


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

EG played their strategy very well.

XDG got outplayed hard


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2014)

Maybe this is all part of XDG's plan to live up to their name. 



> from suffering arises glory


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> Maybe this is all part of XDG's plan to live up to their name.



XDG 1st place summer split

#believe


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 26, 2014)

But seriously though, XDGG should switch back. They are last now, what's the worst that could happen >_>


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2014)

Didi said:


> >mfw the roleswap turned XDG from second/third best team NA into worst team NA





QUOTED

FOR

TRUTH

>xdg





new current na team strength imo
1. tsm
2. c9





LONG GAP HERE





3. Idk, Curse?
4. Dignitoss?
5. CLG
6. EG
7. Coast
8. XDG


TSM and C9 are close. Curse seems like definitive third placers even tho dig is ahead in record. Dig has seemed like the worst team na and one of the top teams, idk what to think about them so 4th place I guess. CLG might overtake both of them with Dexter. I might be underrating Coast but I feel while Shiphtur is certainly talented he rarely translates it well to true carrying of his team (like Pobelter DOES manage to do), and I feel it's mostly ZionSpartan having to take the rest on his back. Usually underwhelming, which is why I put EG slightly above them.
XDG definitely worst team na doe.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 26, 2014)

i really hope Roccat makes it to worlds


----------



## αce (Jan 26, 2014)

i think i cursed all my favourite teams
nvm xdg i hate you now


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

shiphtur vs bjerg

kat vs zed

this match up on arguably the 2 best mids in NA

a must see


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2014)

Team Flopstars, concept by me and WAD.

Top: Innox
Jungle: NintendudeX
Mid: Mancloud
ADC: Doublelift
Support: Lemonnation

EU:

Top: Mim?r
Jungle: Araneae
Mid: Jesiz
ADC: Tabzz
Support: Migxa

We skipped Korea because we have no fucking idea who sucks there.


----------



## αce (Jan 26, 2014)

> We skipped Korea because we have no fucking idea who sucks there.



umm i have a flop list for korea
even though all these guys are really good they have insane derp moments


unless by "flopstars" you mean that they are all bad relative to everyone else
then i would highly disagree with your NA list

jungle: watch
mid: ambition
adc: pray
support: mata


top idk


----------



## αce (Jan 26, 2014)

actually change ambition to any frost mid laner
maknoon or ganked by mom


----------



## Treerone (Jan 26, 2014)

Coast derping so hard.


----------



## SternRitter (Jan 26, 2014)

Vuvuzelas in the crowd. 

The urgot freelo train cannot be stopped.
Cst pls...


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2014)

Haha oh wow, get gooned Coast


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2014)

Flopstars = worst of their role in the region.

So your Korean list is so wrong.

All those Xenics and Alienaware teams.

Anyway, our NA list is spot on.


----------



## Treerone (Jan 26, 2014)

Doublelift, Nintendude, and Mancloud worst of their role.

is this a joke


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 26, 2014)

I woulda put Wizfujin for flop adc.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2014)

Treerone said:


> Doublelift, Nintendude, and Mancloud worst of their role.
> 
> is this a joke



Based on this season?

No, not at all.

They're all useless.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 26, 2014)

WT's positioning was just 

gosh


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

that leona ult was godly

and shiphtur going all manmode

hope for cst still?


----------



## Treerone (Jan 26, 2014)

Vae said:


> Based on this season?
> 
> No, not at all.
> 
> They're all useless.



I can see your argument for Mancloud and Nintendude if you're only talking about the start to this LCS but there's no way any ADC is doing less than Wizfujiin.


----------



## Xin (Jan 26, 2014)

VoDe said:


> 590 fucking bot games?
> 
> are you kidding me?



I like playing botgames. 

They are nice if I don't have much time and want that ip bonus. 

Also I played a lot of botgames during the time I had shitty internet. 

I just couldn't play normal games.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2014)

LOL THE FUCKING

VUVUZELA.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

gg by tsm

was a rly good game on their part


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 26, 2014)

That was lost during champ select


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2014)

Redditards are such fucking crybabies

"Wah vuvuzela omg trauma not right direction to go for esports pls stop so annoying shut up"

He only did it after major objectives and fights
Grow the fuck up and stop being such autistbabbies who want a perfectly quiet environment to intensely watch their sport


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2014)

The Vuvuzela was fucking hilarious.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 26, 2014)

Didi said:


> Redditards are such fucking crybabies
> 
> "Wah vuvuzela omg trauma not right direction to go for esports pls stop so annoying shut up"
> 
> ...



It's better than some asshole yelling to warn someone for a gank.

I thought the vuvuzela was hilarious too rofl.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

Didi said:


> Redditards are such fucking crybabies
> 
> "Wah vuvuzela omg trauma not right direction to go for esports pls stop so annoying shut up"
> 
> ...



sounds like he must have been european  not even making jabs at you guys but...

no lie, they are the only people who complain about the atmosphere in NA LCS compared to EU.

haters gonna hate.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2014)

Every time I hear Vuvuzelas it brings back memories of the 2010 world cup.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

Vae said:


> Every time I hear Vuvuzelas it brings back memories of the 2010 world cup.



yep. i was getting flash backs too 

for a moment during that, i thought i was watching a football match


----------



## VoDe (Jan 26, 2014)

Xin said:


> I like playing botgames.
> 
> They are nice if I don't have much time and want that ip bonus.
> 
> ...



i have like under 30 botgames


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2014)

4N said:


> sounds like he must have been european  not even making jabs at you guys but...
> 
> no lie, they are the only people who complain about the atmosphere in NA LCS compared to EU.
> 
> haters gonna hate.



Wow reported for racism

enjoy jail faget



Vae said:


> Every time I hear Vuvuzelas it brings back memories of the 2010 world cup.




yuuuuuup

Still incredibly buttmad about the finals 
Actually threw stuff out the window

But about vuvuzelas at 2010 wc, to be fair, there it was kinda annoying since it at times, with a whole stadium doing it, it pretty much drowned out the commentary. Players also said it made it hard to communicate and focus because it was the whole stadium doing it the whole damn time. That was a bit too much


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

everytime i see IWD i always think he be using pot or speed, i dunno why XD


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

Didi said:


> Wow reported for racism
> 
> enjoy jail faget




i wasn't being racist


----------



## Shozan (Jan 26, 2014)

Dignitas crawling back


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 26, 2014)

> [2:21] Silverbolt: you didnt here dans story
> [2:21] Mysterious Ryder: nope
> i went to get food
> [2:21] Silverbolt: dan dinh was like
> ...



Why would they mention that ? wat


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2014)

Finals was a let down to me as well.

I was cheering for Netherlands, but they played really dirty that game and didn't deserve to win.


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2014)

Yeah their play wasn't clean, and Spain just outplayed them too.


But still buttmad

would've been the best party of my life probably
Could only imagine the streets/city going batshit crazy if we had won
Would be da best

that's 3 lost finals now. 

BUT NO MATTER WE WIN THIS YEAR NP


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 26, 2014)

Draven/Thresh.  Let's go.


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2014)

dae vlad/annie/wukong aoe



but I'm putting my money on balls carrying with Rumble


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm sad Sweden won't play in World Cup this year.

It's fucking BS that it ended up being either Sweden or Portugal.

Both good teams


----------



## Shozan (Jan 26, 2014)

yeah, that boring ass fuck champ Rumble. Eat the helicopter dick!


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2014)

Meanwhile, Belgium and Switzerland are group heads 


Yeah the FIFA ranking gets fucked up sometime
Nonimportant matches having too much influence on the system

Would definitely have preferred Sweden in there over one of those teams


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2014)

We had pretty even games against Portugal too, so it's even more BS.


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2014)

Also Dutch luck OP


literally always getting group of death in EC and WC the last decade

>2004
Czech Republic and Germany both really strong, could've easily been knocked out.

>2006
Argentina superstrong, C?te d'Ivoire and Serbia & Montegro strong

>2008
France and Italy, the previous WC finalists in our group, THANKS UEFA. (and then we stomped them but still)

>2010
Japan, Denmark and Cameroon all decently strong, no true weak team in there. One could harsher tho that the trifecta of Brazil Portugal and C?te d'Ivoire is stronger even with North Korea being a nonfactor. 
This one wasn't actually that bad but none of the groups were particularly stacked for some reason, all had clear winners.

>2012
Germany Portugal and Denmark, I mean need I say fucking more.

>2014
Spain with us in the group, fucking hell. Chile also superstrong atm, good contender for second best team SA atm after Brazil (yeah they might be stronger than Argentina atm). Australia probably not a factor, but they're not that weak either.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 26, 2014)

Bellyaching about beards...

Y'all don't know the pain of having to shave every other day.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 26, 2014)

Portugal > Sweden.
I can't stand Ibra's arrogance either, so I'm glad Cristiano soloed his team.

Did Curse win today?


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Portugal > Sweden.
> I can't stand Ibra's arrogance either, so I'm glad Cristiano soloed his team.
> 
> Did Curse win today?



>can't stand based Zlatan
>likes Cristiano

You are LITERALLY the WORST


g
e
t

o
u
t


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 26, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Portugal > Sweden.
> I can't stand Ibra's arrogance either, so I'm glad Cristiano soloed his team.
> 
> Did Curse win today?



They're playing against cloud 9 now.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 26, 2014)

Maerala said:


> Bellyaching about beards...
> 
> Y'all don't know the pain of having to shave every other day.



It takes over a year for me to actually grow a beard. l0l


----------



## Treerone (Jan 26, 2014)

Curse needs to work on adapting to different situations. Second game they do absolutely nothing while the other team just gets stronger and stronger.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 26, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> It takes over a year for me to actually grow a beard. l0l



fking azns


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 26, 2014)

Treerone said:


> Curse needs to work on adapting to different situations. Second game they do absolutely nothing while the other team just gets stronger and stronger.



It was more of the vision that won C9 the game. They had a lot of pinks early on + sweeper which secures dragon every time.

Balls on Rumble though, what a beast.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 26, 2014)

Didi said:


> >can't stand based Zlatan
> >likes Cristiano
> 
> You are LITERALLY the WORST
> ...



Cristiano's arrogance is warranted.
He has 2 Balon D'ors, he's won many domestic and continental titles.

What does Zlatan have?
He's never won the CL
He has one Super cup to his name
Never won Balon D'or
How can you shit on someone, when you don't have shit on anyone?
All he wins are league titles.


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2014)

Maerala said:


> Bellyaching about beards...
> 
> Y'all don't know the pain of having to shave every other day.



Can't imagine you with one. Your Skype pics makes you look like a naturally clean shaven person.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 26, 2014)

man i dont know how i feel about the post game setup, looks too much like an espn parady cant take it seriously


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Cristiano's arrogance is warranted.
> He has 2 Balon D'ors, he's won many domestic and continental titles.
> 
> What does Zlatan have?
> ...



Cristiano is the typical prettyboy whineyfag that when someone barely touches him goes crying and bawwing and all the fucking theater and drama

it's disgusting



It's literally impossible to be a straight male and like C. Ronaldo
I think you have some exploring of your sexuality to do


----------



## Sansa (Jan 26, 2014)

Then Zlatan has the audacity to say the WC isn't going to be worth watching now that he's not in it.

Like gtfo, you have people like Iniesta, Neymar, Cristiano, Ribery, Robben, Messi, Kun Aguero among countless others that are far more entertaining to watch.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 26, 2014)

Didi said:


> Cristiano is the typical prettyboy whineyfag that when someone barely touches him goes crying and bawwing and all the fucking theater and drama
> 
> it's disgusting
> 
> ...



You can hate Cristiano all you want, won't change the fact he's still one of the greatest talents football has ever seen.

50% of Madrid's goals this season belong to that man, you can't deny his talent.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Portugal > Sweden.
> I can't stand Ibra's arrogance either, *so I'm glad Cristiano soloed his team.*
> 
> Did Curse win today?



It's like you didn't even watch the matches, the only reason Portugal won is because they had more world class players than Sweden, we only had 1. 

And Ronaldo did most certainly not solo, he was pretty non-existant the entire first game.

On another note, LoL related.



1 more match left, 7-3 placement pls.


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2014)

Didi said:


> Cristiano is the typical *prettyboy whineyfag that when someone barely touches him goes crying and bawwing and all the fucking theater and drama*
> 
> it's disgusting
> 
> ...



What is almost every soccer player?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> What is almost every soccer player?



There's a very small playerbase that does this.

Don't be the stereotypical American calling soccer players ''whiny little pussies''

Like please, don't even comment.


----------



## Nim (Jan 26, 2014)

Vae said:


> On another note, LoL related.
> 
> 
> 
> 1 more match left, 7-3 placement pls.



yay good luck! 






[YOUTUBE]0nlJuwO0GDs[/YOUTUBE]
<33


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2014)

Whatever, we've had this argument before and we're not gonna convince eachother.


but one of the greatest talents of all time?
He's good yeah and ofc he's one of the best players atm, there's no denying that (even tho I hate everything about him)
but I don't think he'd make it into a top 25 best of all time list
maybe not even top 50 best of all time


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2014)

Vae said:


> There's a very small playerbase that does this.
> 
> Don't be the stereotypical American calling soccer players ''whiny little pussies''
> 
> Like please, don't even comment.



I have played and reffed soccer so I'm talking from experience.





like please, shush.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 26, 2014)

The second game was all CR7.

And Portugal barely even have 3 world class players, 2 of those being defenders.


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2014)

He's not even the best Portuguese player of all time


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 26, 2014)

that is glorious

also fml guys how do you have time to watch every game


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2014)

Didi said:


> Whatever, we've had this argument before and we're not gonna convince eachother.
> 
> 
> but one of the greatest talents of all time?
> ...



....What?

Didi, please, just shut up now.

You're making yourself look stupid.

He's probably top 10 of all time.

I don't like him but I don't deny his talent.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 26, 2014)

And just because you've played with and refereed for people who like theatrics more than skill, doesn't mean the entire sport revolves around rolling around like you just got shot.

The amount of players who do this on a consistent basis is very low.


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> that is glorious
> 
> also fml guys how do you have time to watch every game



I don't.


Watched the Heat vs Spurs instead for most of the matches .


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 26, 2014)

stop rustling everyones jimmies


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2014)

Vae said:


> ....What?
> 
> Didi, please, just shut up now.
> 
> ...



Okay I exaggerated a little


but he's not top 10

Pele, Cruyff, Maradona, Van Basten, Messi, Romario, Ronaldo (br), Zidane, Beckenbauer, Iniesta and now I'm bored because I wanted to be done with this argument

not saying those are necessarily the top 10
but those are all better than C. Ronaldo imo

Also think Figo is the best portuguese player of all time


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 26, 2014)

3 minute Dragon.

Wat.


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2014)

Ace don't watch this game. It's already going bad  not even 4 mins in.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

Didi said:


> Whatever, we've had this argument before and we're not gonna convince eachother.
> 
> 
> but one of the greatest talents of all time?
> ...



i dislike ronalda for the same reasons u do didi

but lets not be bias here. ronalda definitely is one of the best footballers that has ever existed.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2014)

Ronalda.

Who is that?

Female version of Ronaldo?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 26, 2014)

dig is crushing holy shit

based qtiekid


----------



## Treerone (Jan 26, 2014)

Jesus christ.

This game is painful to watch.


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2014)

god fucking dammit clg


y u do dis to me


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

Vae said:


> Ronalda.
> 
> Who is that?
> 
> Female version of Ronaldo?



he'd still be a female either way 



Lord Genome said:


> dig is crushing holy shit
> 
> based qtiekid



its easy to crush when 4 of your enemy team is derping like hell.

like i dnt even

sigh

clg


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2014)

Touch? Kyle.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2014)

Well, time for my final placement.

Wish me luck guys.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 26, 2014)

hope you lose


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2014)

Break a leg


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2014)

Vae said:


> Well, time for my final placement.
> 
> Wish me luck guys.



I wish you lots of guys
inside you



close enough?


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2014)

welp gg dig


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2014)

I think what makes Dig better is that everyone besides scarra improved so they don't have to depend on him. Which is good.


----------



## Shozan (Jan 26, 2014)

so happy for Dig


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 26, 2014)

Good luck Vae.

Also CLG, pls. Dexter better whip their team back to shape.

While it was a good game for Dig, I feel CLG just played it terribly by forcing so many things.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 26, 2014)

I actually kinda wanted clg to win.. :x


----------



## Treerone (Jan 26, 2014)

That was just a terrible game from CLG. Stupid flashes from Link, Hotshot getting caught, Doublelift trying to cleanse Karthus ulti(?), etc. Sad being a clg fan.

But Qtpie proving himself yet again.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

CLG played like dirt trash. I honestly feel for Doublelift because there isn't much you can do when 3 of your team derps hard like they just did. And yet people will always target him. 

dig played well but... that honestly wasn't even a good game. A good game where it could be a stomp still was CLG vs Crs. This game... it was a stomp but nothing extraordinary on Dig's part, just a whole lot of bad calls from CLG.


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2014)

4N said:


> CLG played like dirt trash. I honestly feel for Doublelift because there isn't much you can do when 3 of your team derps hard like they just did. And yet people will always target him.
> 
> dig played well but... that honestly wasn't even a good game. A good game where it could be a stomp still was CLG vs Crs. This game... it was a stomp but nothing extraordinary on Dig's part, just a whole lot of bad calls from CLG.



Only 1 person should be blamed if any and that's Nien. Link is moved from his comfort zone and Hotshot is playing for link since Dexter isn't back yet.


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 26, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> Only 1 person should be blamed if any and that's Nien. Link is moved from his comfort zone and Hotshot is playing for link since Dexter isn't back yet.



Nien isn't really adapting to the top lane meta. He does well as Shyvana but he's not good with top lane Mundo teleport / flash. 

I feel he needs to change his pool into something else because he's only following the meta and it's not working for him.


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2014)

what i like about these foreign teams trying to get into NA LCS is that it gets rid of the bad NA teams and ups NA's level.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

lol that cleaver

fcking godlike with the cheeky outplays


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 26, 2014)

Was tuning in Vae's game.

On his team, I see a sunfire cape teemo with botrk and zephyr. And a feeding blitz.

That's fun.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2014)

Final game has a 4-18 Blitz who runs in to the enemy jungle and dies over and over.

Oh well, 6-4, Gold 1.

Not as bad as I expected.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 26, 2014)

Treerone said:


> That was just a terrible game from CLG. Stupid flashes from Link, Hotshot getting caught, Doublelift trying to cleanse Karthus ulti(?), etc. Sad being a clg fan.
> 
> But Qtpie proving himself yet again.



nah he cleansed dravens stand aside slow or thresh flay slow i dont remember which


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 26, 2014)

pretty close to plat though 

@vae


----------



## Sansa (Jan 26, 2014)

I could be silver by the end of next week, hopefully.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm like 99% sure that if I won the last game I would have gotten Plat V.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

how is this nid outfarming a ziggs during and after laning phase?


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2014)

I saw Drive today

Pretty awesome movie

Top music
Great visuals

overall a great vibe/atmosphere it set


And Ryan Gosling was, how I do I put it

*Spoiler*: __ 



A REAL HUMAN BEAN


----------



## Sansa (Jan 26, 2014)

Just carry yourself to plat.
Didn't you do it last season?

3/1 with Zed pretty happy.
4/3 with Ahri, very unhappy.
I hate losing on Ahri, really badly.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 26, 2014)

Drive is awesome


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 26, 2014)

ahri is so skill based I really would never use her


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm not worried about not getting to Plat, I just didn't really want to have to bother again.

It will only take a day at most if I play much, so it's not that bad.

I just really wanted to skip the bo5.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 26, 2014)

Vae said:


> Final game has a 4-18 Blitz who runs in to the enemy jungle and dies over and over.
> 
> Oh well, 6-4, Gold 1.
> 
> Not as bad as I expected.



What was the logic of that Teemo build >_>


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 26, 2014)

So i played a ranked as Driuso, got Pentakill, which is suuuper nice.

Having watched a D1 guy play him ive noticed a pattern in his trading and overall way of play which i think will help me improve as well. I guess ive been focusing on ranking up rather than improving way roo much


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2014)

There was none.

I was confused too.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

Vae said:


> I'm not worried about not getting to Plat, I just didn't really want to have to bother again.
> 
> It will only take a day at most if I play much, so it's not that bad.
> 
> I just really wanted to skip the bo5.



at least clamping exists no longer


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 26, 2014)

Teemo could always stay invisib in lane and stealth push it creating pressure constantly

The other team just go what the fuck we pushed the lane 4 times why wont it go past the middle jesus


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2014)

Question. Why does no one play yi?


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> Drive is awesome



Been watching a lot of movies these past few days


Also seen Juno (cute, ellen page's character was pretty funny and even though he plays the same damn character in every movie, this is the first time I felt it fit with Michael Cera, it worked here)

And Cyberbully (saw someone on /tv/ post about it, it's a bit 'message'y, really try hard from the cyberbullying is bad angle and we need to do something about it, but the acting was pretty good and it was intense and emotional at times, good movie overall even if the ending was a bit forced)

And rewatched Black Swan (goddamn that movie is good, the atmosphere is just so intense throughout and there's tons of symbolism and foreshadowing and the acting and characterization is impeccable, combined with goat tier music and visuals, love it)

And Catching Fire (loved it, though I saw the ending twist coming from a mile away it was also what I had hoped would happen so I was okay with it. Liked it especially because I was hoping the second one would focus more on the whole distopia stuff which is what is most interesting to me about this world/story they've created, I'm a sucker for good distopia stories. Definitely gonna read the books now cuz I can't wait 2 more years for the 2-parter movie)

And Chronicle (Bretty gud. Think it way more accurately portrays what people would actually do with superpowers than most fiction  But yeah, was entertaining)

And Kick-Ass 2 (Not quite as brilliant as the first one, but still really good! Way better than I expected because sequels way too often disappoint, but this was almost as good as the first one, really liked it)


I think tomorrow I'm gonna watch No Country for Old Men, that's supposed to be really good and it seems interesting, have been wanting to check it out for some time.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 26, 2014)

Cause tanks exist and n the jungle he is replaced by Kha


----------



## Sansa (Jan 26, 2014)

Ahri is easy.

I hate losing on her because I almost never do badly with her.

I've only lost to LeBlancs and Swains as Ahri.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 26, 2014)

Didi said:


> Been watching a lot of movies these past few days
> 
> 
> Also seen Juno (cute, ellen page's character was pretty funny and even though he plays the same damn character in every movie, this is the first time I felt it fit with Michael Cera, it worked here)
> ...


i liked juno, i feel people overhype it sometimes

i really liked black swan and although catching fire was enjoyable it was kinda meh at parts(with character logic and how easy some of the other team groups got killed).

No Country for Old Men is reall really good tho so yeah good pick


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2014)

People hype Juno?


It was good, but it wasn't amazing. Nothing special really, just cutesy funny movie. I liked how the seasons theme ended up reflecting the stages of Juno/bleeker's relationship, that was neat. But it wasn't hypeworthy yeah.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 26, 2014)

People will hype anything if it's remotely good


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 26, 2014)

Watching the grammies. Lorde's performance looked exactly like her album name, pure heroine.


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2014)

Macklemore beat kendrick and ed sheeran in best new artist


----------



## Treerone (Jan 26, 2014)

OS said:


> Question. Why does no one play yi?



He's harder to get farmed than a Yasuo or Trynd.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2014)

I mean, the Teemo on my team could have been useful if he actually split pushed.

But while we defend inhib tower, he's taking their wolves.

Because why not.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

401 cs before 30 mins

sweet jebus 

this guy knows how to farm it up


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2014)

What are the best songs by kendricks best album? I need to listen to him so I can try to understand why people are bitching that he lost to macklemore


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 26, 2014)

Don't rap sux dattebayo

4n what champ was it


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

gragas

and in the game before he outfarmed a ziggs as nidalee.

i hope these guys dnt go full quantic on us and lose their chance to enter summer lcs


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 26, 2014)

I think my television just told me metallica is performing in the grammies.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 26, 2014)

Master Yi sux dick.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 26, 2014)

Didi said:


> Been watching a lot of movies these past few days
> 
> 
> Also seen Juno (cute, ellen page's character was pretty funny and even though he plays the same damn character in every movie, this is the first time I felt it fit with Michael Cera, it worked here)
> ...



omg chickflicks gaaaaaay


----------



## Darth (Jan 26, 2014)

Went 5-5 got placed in Plat V, Morgana's Warlords lol.

That could have easily been an 8-2 or a 7-3 but I screwed up and duo'd with player I probably shouldn't have duo'd with. 

Ah well.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 26, 2014)

Darth said:


> Morgana's Warlords



I want it!


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 26, 2014)

OS said:


> What are the best songs by kendricks best album? I need to listen to him so I can try to understand why people are bitching that he lost to macklemore



Just listen to Section.80.  That whole album is so good.

He's also responsible for this verse, where he put all of the hip-hop scene on blast.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdcNoGmt7Ws[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm in Caitlyn's Apprentices.

But not for long.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 26, 2014)

And for the record, OS, Kendrick shouldn't have lost to Macklemore.   Mack is good, don't get me wrong, but Kendrick is so much better.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 26, 2014)

in b4 demoted


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 26, 2014)

Didi said:


> People hype Juno?
> 
> 
> It was good, but it wasn't amazing. Nothing special really, just cutesy funny movie. I liked how the seasons theme ended up reflecting the stages of Juno/bleeker's relationship, that was neat. But it wasn't hypeworthy yeah.



yeah i know people who hyped it a lot


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2014)

Maerala said:


> omg chickflicks gaaaaaay



what


none of those is a chickflick


ur gay


I mean


YOU'RE STRAIGHT

HAH


----------



## Darth (Jan 26, 2014)

Maerala said:


> I want it!



it's like such a random name tho.

Have someone on my friend's list who's in Wukong's Dragons. another is in Wukong's Destiny.

Apparently all the Wukong divisions are cool.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 26, 2014)

I've seen Tryndamere's Cyclops. I mean what.


Edit: is it cyclopses or Cyclops? Kindle y u no use word


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

my league's name is Viktor's Masterminds. quite a nice name for a change.

also zion is using dragonblade riven on WT's stream wtf


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2014)

Friend of mine is in Renekton's Wizards.

WIZARD LIZARD


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 26, 2014)

Darth said:


> it's like such a random name tho.
> 
> Have someone on my friend's list who's in Wukong's Dragons. another is in Wukong's Destiny.
> 
> Apparently all the Wukong divisions are cool.



WHAT

I want those  

I'm in something called Caitlyn's swashbucklers. Riot why >_>


----------



## Morglay (Jan 26, 2014)

Didi said:


> Been watching a lot of movies these past few days
> 
> And Cyberbully (saw someone on /tv/ post about it, it's a bit 'message'y, really try hard from the cyberbullying is bad angle and we need to do something about it, but the acting was pretty good and it was intense and emotional at times, good movie overall even if the ending was a bit forced)



*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]VAnRV2fWHiU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm in Rengar's Butchers.

Not for long tho.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 26, 2014)

Someone play GW2 with me. On NA.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 26, 2014)

buy it for me and sure


----------



## Norngpinky (Jan 26, 2014)

Really bad team match up...Was playing against:

Zigg @ mid
Nidalee, Teemo @ bot
Wukong @ jungle
Fiora @ top....


Didn't care much for Fiora and Wukong...but pretty soon it was dodge ball games @ mid with nid, zigg and teemo.

>(


----------



## αce (Jan 26, 2014)

> Macklemore beat kendrick and ed sheeran in best new artist



how are you happy about this?
he also lost to macklemore for best rap album



in what fucking universe was the heist a better album than good kid maad city?
that album was an instant classic
you'd have to have the shittiest music taste in the fucking solar system to believe that macklemores album was better than kendricks


another reason the grammys are fucking shit
like holy crap
the heist>good kid maad city?
get the fuck out of here





this is worse than a rolling stone tier list for best albums


----------



## αce (Jan 26, 2014)

> Nien isn't really adapting to the top lane meta. He does well as Shyvana  but he's not good with top lane Mundo teleport / flash.



you know how many times i've watched nien dive top lane like a million times and fail
he gives me cancer


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

wait

mackle got the award over kendrick

wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 26, 2014)

ace rip clg

im sad

at least qtie is based


----------



## αce (Jan 26, 2014)

> wait
> 
> mackle got the award over kendrick
> 
> wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut




like
the grammys needs to be nuked next year
i don't care how many people are killed in the collateral


----------



## αce (Jan 26, 2014)

> ace rip clg
> 
> im sad
> 
> at least qtie is based




i don't even care at this point l0l
im just waiting for ogn spring


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 26, 2014)

αce said:


> i don't even care at this point l0l
> im just waiting for ogn spring



thats [rpbably for the best

everyone you end up liking is terrible


----------



## αce (Jan 26, 2014)

meh
as far as im concerned blaze is third best team in korea


----------



## Guiness (Jan 26, 2014)

doublelift looks so bummed out on stream right now

feel bad for the guy >_>


----------



## OS (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Maerala (Jan 27, 2014)

My mom and I found a bunny living in a hole in our yard. It's cold out and I wanna bring him inside but whenever we get close he scurries back in his cave.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 27, 2014)

Good Kid maad city lost to the heist.

Done with grammys forever.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 27, 2014)

αce said:


> how are you happy about this?
> he also lost to macklemore for best rap album
> 
> 
> ...



Ever heard of something called personal opinion?

Stop being butthurt over something like opinions.



αce said:


> meh
> as far as im concerned blaze is third best team in korea



So Ozone is 4th then?


----------



## VoDe (Jan 27, 2014)

APRC Vierchas: panthe
APRC Vierchas: wtf????
Kinslayer: hm?
APRC Vierchas: where you go??
Kinslayer: mid
APRC Vierchas: with panthe??
Kinslayer: yeah?

lolo

Pantheon is totally forgotten as mid champ


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 27, 2014)

I guess tanky/cc heavy team comps don't always work?

I have no idea what our team comp is, we didn't chat in champ select and just picked whatever.

Worked out though 

Morg and Renekton lane swapped, so I killed Renekton at level 3 somehow.

I don't even know how he got so low.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 27, 2014)

daily dose of cuteness.

I didn't watch all the grammys, didn't want to see macklemore's performance


----------



## OS (Jan 27, 2014)

People hate on Macklemore too much


----------



## Darth (Jan 27, 2014)

Vae said:


> I guess tanky/cc heavy team comps don't always work?
> 
> I have no idea what our team comp is, we didn't chat in champ select and just picked whatever.
> 
> ...



If I can win with the shittiest team comp imaginable, (Lee Jungle, Elise top, Ryze Sivir bot, nidalee mid) then you can literally win with any team composition ever.


In other news, PoohMahndu is on leave from profession play to recover his help. 

uh 

oh.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 27, 2014)

WHAT?

NOOOOOOOOOOOO

MANDUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 27, 2014)

Wait.

Does this mean

That KTB can finally win OGN.

KTB pls.

Especially since ManDu was their main shot caller.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 27, 2014)

mandu isnt really leaving is he?

:c


----------



## Darth (Jan 27, 2014)

Vae said:


> Wait.
> 
> Does this mean
> 
> ...



Based Frost will comeback eventually.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 27, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> mandu isnt really leaving is he?
> 
> :c



It's just a break because of a chronic disease from when he was young.

He'll be back when he feels better.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Vaeny (Jan 27, 2014)

Cronos pls spoiler tag.


----------



## OS (Jan 27, 2014)

Based Fuckin Macklemore.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 27, 2014)

kendrick fans salty as fck

i dnt even care but i was surprised to read that the heist won over gkmc

but thats the pop culture for ya


----------



## Chausie (Jan 27, 2014)

have i got this right, macklemore won something and then wrote what cronos has posted?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 27, 2014)

wait 

all of a sudden people are saying dig is the strongest team in NA.

yeah, lets ignore TSM because Dig won 5 games in a row, 2 of which were handed to them on a platter.

the circlejerk is much strong. 

they are very much a threat now, but lets not get ahead of ourselves saying they could be the strongest team in NA. i'd say they are currently a contender for the top 4 but thats it imo.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 27, 2014)

Chausie said:


> have i got this right, macklemore won something and then wrote what cronos has posted?



pretty much.


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Good Kid maad city lost to the heist.
> 
> Done with grammys forever.


KEEEEEEEEEENDRIC


----------



## Guiness (Jan 27, 2014)

just gonna say the best song on the heist is same love. by far.

not to say macklemore isn't bad. i feel he is very good and i like his style.

but im confused as to how it won over kendrick. rly confused.

i can't even pretend to be some rap critic or that i listen to a huge bunch of rap.. but daaaayum.

time to listen to gkmc _again_ and see if im missing anything.


----------



## Darth (Jan 27, 2014)

4N said:


> wait
> 
> all of a sudden people are saying dig is the strongest team in NA.
> 
> ...



None of their wins were handed to them on a platter wtf? They deserved all of those lol. 
Dignitas is without a doubt in the top 3 strongest teams in NA right now. **


----------



## Wesley (Jan 27, 2014)

People that play Gragas deserve to have nails driven through their hands.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 27, 2014)

at least 2-3 of the teams they played against just played rly poorly.

top 3? in terms of standings, sure. can't argue against that but lets not act like any of the teams Dig played(the ones listed) showed up heavy that day because they didn't. 

Dig is top 4 right now but they are far from me recognizing them until other teams get their shit together and just not play downright sloppy. 

the only teams that felt like they actually are top tier and has proven it are TSM and C9. its hard to say the same about Dig when in like 2 or 3 of their games their opponents played like total ass.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 27, 2014)

4N said:


> at least 2-3 of the teams they played against just played rly poorly.
> 
> top 3? in terms of standings, sure. can't argue against that but lets not act like any of the teams Dig played(the ones listed) showed up heavy that day because they didn't.
> 
> ...



Dig has been playing on the same level as TSM, you can say the enemy is just being sloppy all you want, but Dig has capitalized on every mistake and barely made any themselves.

Top 3 for sure, probably top 2.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 27, 2014)

4N said:


> ty for correction
> 
> and nah. same love is def a song of the decade material.
> 
> matter of opinion i suppose



l0l, song of the decade material?

Lets not get ahead of ourselves here.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 27, 2014)

Vae said:


> Dig has been playing on the same level as TSM, you can say the enemy is just being sloppy all you want, but Dig has capitalized on every mistake and barely made any themselves.
> 
> Top 3 for sure, probably top 2.



meh. results speaks the loudest so i can't argue this matter at all.

but they are yet to impress me until we can see solid games from both sides.

its the same with c9 last year. little to no competition from the NA scene and then get smashed on the international stage because they went up against competent teams for a change. 

only difference is that here is that its domestic and the teams dig played against are capable of more but don't play like it. the NA scene is def stronger this time around but consistency has always been a weakpoint of our region.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 27, 2014)

Vae said:


> l0l, song of the decade material?
> 
> Lets not get ahead of ourselves here.



same love is genius. get off dat molly.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 27, 2014)

Well well.

I know Lemonnation is a massive troll.

But that doesn't look troll at all.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 27, 2014)

diamond says meteos is very good. doesn't stop him from owning him every time they meet tho

point is, its not unusual for pro players to hype up teams or players. nor is it wrong too. people and players will always have expections of those whom they watch and play against. 

dig exceeded everybody's expectations so far but thats about it. im not gonna be convinced by them winning against  a team that swaps the region's best(arguably) jungler cuz herp a derp, shot calling sucked and still does, and a team that screwed themselves over with an immigration issue and has to carry a burden of a player(in the mid lane of all places)  that just can't compete at this level any longer (they played downright awful last game. doesn't matter if dexter was there or not tbh)


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2014)

Wesley said:


> People that play Gragas deserve to have nails driven through their hands.


He isn't even OP.


----------



## αce (Jan 27, 2014)

idk bengi can easily shot call for skt t1
also like the dreams of ktb fans are cuter than the crushed hopes of clg fans


----------



## OS (Jan 27, 2014)

4N said:


> same love is genius. get off dat molly.



It's definitely not song of the decade. It's not even his best song.

[youtube]fvDQy53eldY[/youtube]



4N said:


> *diamond says meteos is very good. doesn't stop him from owning him every time they meet tho*
> point is, its not unusual for pro players to hype up teams or players. nor is it wrong too. people and players will always have expections of those whom they watch and play against.
> 
> dig exceeded everybody's expectations so far but thats about it. im not gonna be convinced by them winning against  a team that swaps the region's best(arguably) jungler cuz herp a derp, shot calling sucked and still does, and a team that screwed themselves over with an immigration issue and has to carry a burden of a player(in the mid lane of all places)  that just can't compete at this level any longer (they played downright awful last game. doesn't matter if dexter was there or not tbh)



Didn't they like oonly meet once?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 27, 2014)

OS said:


> It's definitely not song of the decade. It's not even his best song.
> 
> [youtube]fvDQy53eldY[/youtube]



im pretty certain years from now that song will be remembered along with his can't hold us.




> Didn't they like oonly meet once?



>_>

yes 

actually they met twice. at worlds and used to scrim them.

and then they played in an official match where gambit stomped them. diamond was running a riot all over meteos' jungle.


----------



## αce (Jan 27, 2014)

> But that doesn't look troll at all.



that's kind of the point of being a master troll


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 27, 2014)

4N said:


> *diamond says meteos is very good. doesn't stop him from owning him every time they meet tho
> *
> point is, its not unusual for pro players to hype up teams or players. nor is it wrong too. people and players will always have expections of those whom they watch and play against.
> 
> dig exceeded everybody's expectations so far but thats about it. im not gonna be convinced by them winning against  a team that swaps the region's best(arguably) jungler cuz herp a derp, shot calling sucked and still does, and a team that screwed themselves over with an immigration issue and has to carry a burden of a player(in the mid lane of all places)  that just can't compete at this level any longer (they played downright awful last game. doesn't matter if dexter was there or not tbh)



He never said Meteos was better than him though.



αce said:


> idk bengi can easily shot call for skt t1
> *also like the dreams of ktb fans are cuter than the crushed hopes of clg fans*



Not as cute as the delusions of Blaze and Ozone fans


----------



## Guiness (Jan 27, 2014)

i also think xdg may need to switch zuna back to adc and xmithie to the jungle

even tho zuna was never stellar, he was still able to be carried by xmithie and mancloud. like zuna can still improve as an adc and he doesn't even need to shotcall. someone else needs to take responsibility of that role. either xmithie or bloodwater. i dnt know why they are scared to take on the responsibility. mandu was the shotcallefr for skt and look how that worked out for them. i understand you want everyone to have input in a match but having a main shotcaller and clear instruction allows for a smoother setting in that sort of environment. 

i honestly can't see XDG ending in top 3 this season. they just aren't playing to their strengths and are trying way too hard to compensate for it.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 27, 2014)

RemChu said:


> He isn't even OP.



He is.  He's too mobile.  He's too tough.  He has too much sustain.  He doesn't even need to perform his full combo to annihilate any champion, and his ultimate is on too short a cooldown for damage it deals and ease with which it is landed.

The fact that he's a fat slob though keeps him from being used.  People are biased against him for atheistic reasons, which is why he's not played more.  The only reason why he hasn't been nerfed into the ground is because he's not popular.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 27, 2014)

Vae said:


> He never said Meteos was better than him though.



damn, thats true as well >_> 

its pretty rare for diamond to go out of his way to compliment any other player tho. i dnt think he even complimented xmithie during worlds (correct me if im wrong).


----------



## αce (Jan 27, 2014)

actually it's not even close



ozone fans can just live in the past and say that ozone beat ktb 3-1 after ktb threw a game against najin sword to play them. and then they won ogn. which ktb never has. 

blaze fans can live in the past and point to an ogn win as well as multiple other international wins such as WCG, MLG and IEM and most recently NLB



ktb fans can point to like what...a win over gambit like a year ago
which blaze also did at iem
congratulations






tl;dr
ozone and blaze fans have at least experienced multiple tournament wins. KTB is literally the closest thing to a CLG disappointment in Korea since they always come like 2nd or 3rd in tournaments and have never won ogn




sure ktb is a better team
doesnt matter
didn't win as much
GG SON


----------



## Guiness (Jan 27, 2014)

Wesley said:


> He is.  He's too mobile.  He's too tough.  He has too much sustain.  He doesn't even need to perform his full combo to annihilate any champion, and his ultimate is on too short a cooldown for damage it deals and ease with which it is landed.
> 
> The fact that he's a fat slob though keeps him from being used.  People are biased against him for atheistic reasons, which is why he's not played more.  The only reason why he hasn't been nerfed into the ground is because he's not popular.



you have fair points.

but gragas is really at a height of popularity right now. he isn't unpopular and he is very much a common pick right now.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 27, 2014)

RemChu said:


> He isn't even OP.



Actually he is.

He has no real weakness, he has probably some of the highest burst in the game, AoE at that, an escape every 5 or so seconds, damage taken reduction and great sustain.

He's a stupid champ, so fucking strong.


----------



## αce (Jan 27, 2014)

oh wait the iem win was over frost
doesnt matter frost beat gambit

A>B>C logic op


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 27, 2014)

αce said:


> actually it's not even close
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The fact that you have to justify a team with past achievements is sad, it's what they do now that matters.

Who cares if Blaze won before? Are they winning now, would they beat KTB?
No

Same goes for Ozone.

You're living in a dream world where past results actually matter, you delusional child.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 27, 2014)

what do you guys think of diana jungle? do you think it can be strong?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 27, 2014)

And you never answered my question about if you think Ozone is 4th best team Korea since Blaze is 3rd to you?


----------



## αce (Jan 27, 2014)

> The fact that you have to justify a team with past achievements is sad, it's what they do now that matters.
> 
> Who cares if Blaze won before? Are they winning now, would they beat KTB?
> No
> ...




the crushed dreams of ktb fans
let's just put it this way


blaze was won more tournaments than KTB has thus I haven't been as disappointed as KTB fans have, since they won like 2 tournaments

none in korea

end of argument






the crushed hopes
of KTB fans
are greater than the crushed hopes of blaze fans


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 27, 2014)

4N said:


> what do you guys think of diana jungle? do you think it can be strong?



Pretty strong right now, but she's like WW where pre 6 ganks aren't worth your time.


----------



## αce (Jan 27, 2014)

> And you never answered my question about if you think Ozone is 4th best team Korea since Blaze is 3rd to you?



oh idk tbh
maybe skt t1 made them look worse than they were but they are clearly better than shield who is on par with frost


so like ozone is probably 4th but like
i'm not that sure
all i know is that the rankings go



1. skt t1 k

gap

2. ktb

and then a huge gap

3. blaze
4. ozone


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 27, 2014)

You always hype Blaze, but you've only won any tournaments where the biggest players haven't been in, except OGN like 2 years ago.

At least KTB always loses to the best team of the season, and they always put up the best fight.

They're the only ones who pushed KTB this season, even if it was a 3-0 it was close games.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 27, 2014)

I agree that Ozone is 4th, I was just checking if you were gonna make a bizzare statement like them being better than KTB and KTB being 4th team.

Top 4 Korea is pretty obvious, the rest of Korea is actually miles behind them.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 27, 2014)

Vae said:


> Pretty strong right now, but she's like WW where pre 6 ganks aren't worth your time.



hmm yeah, i was thinking the same thing. i feel like power farming is the best route to go with her but at the same time tis not always you'll get that chance to do so. i was wondering if i could experiment with a teleport/smite combo like how some people do on yi jungle.


----------



## αce (Jan 27, 2014)

> You always hype Blaze, but you've only won any tournaments where the  biggest players haven't been in, except OGN like 2 years ago.



umm idk about that
i mean, A>B>C logic isn't that great but like
frost 2-0'd KTB in the group stages of ogn spring


blaze went on to 3-0 frost



and last i checked they casually beat OMG at WCG in front of a chinese crowd
and they also stomped a frost who beat the tournament favorites at IEM





to say that they've only won tournaments when major people aren't playing is a lie
that only really applies to ogn
but they still won that
gGG son


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 27, 2014)

Wesley said:


> He is.  He's too mobile.  He's too tough.  He has too much sustain.  He doesn't even need to perform his full combo to annihilate any champion, and his ultimate is on too short a cooldown for damage it deals and ease with which it is landed.
> 
> The fact that he's a fat slob though keeps him from being used.  People are biased against him for atheistic reasons, which is why he's not played more.  The only reason why he hasn't been nerfed into the ground is because he's not popular.



his model too... I have to buy a skin if I want to play him

yeah, im one of those people..


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 27, 2014)

I'd be fine with Gragas if he wasn't so damn fucking tanky for how much burst he has.


----------



## αce (Jan 27, 2014)

i'd be fine with gragas if they removed his w
thank you


----------



## Nim (Jan 27, 2014)

I'd be fine if the gragas in my last game wasn't a flamer


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 27, 2014)

I'd be fine with Gragas if he didn't disposition people while doing 2k damage.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 27, 2014)

Can we all neg Hady? He made me wait 20 min to play ranked then he queued again without me.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't think there's ever been a time when Gragas wasn't overpowered.


----------



## OS (Jan 27, 2014)

4N said:


> i also think xdg may need to switch zuna back to adc and xmithie to the jungle
> 
> even tho zuna was never stellar, he was still able to be carried by xmithie and mancloud. like zuna can still improve as an adc and he doesn't even need to shotcall. someone else needs to take responsibility of that role. either xmithie or bloodwater. i dnt know why they are scared to take on the responsibility. mandu was the shotcallefr for skt and look how that worked out for them. i understand you want everyone to have input in a match but having a main shotcaller and clear instruction allows for a smoother setting in that sort of environment.
> 
> i honestly can't see XDG ending in top 3 this season. they just aren't playing to their strengths and are trying way too hard to compensate for it.



They should just get rid of him. I think they can't though because his brother is their coach and if it weren't for their throws he'd come off as a great coach.


Anyway, I want Dig to beat XDG and said what zuna said about them when they were beaten. It would be glorious.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm playing Gragas in ranked now.

Come at me.


----------



## αce (Jan 27, 2014)

you fucking scumbag


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2014)

Vae said:


> Pretty strong right now, but she's like WW where pre 6 ganks aren't worth your time.


She has cc with the e or whatever, so pre 6 she could manage a kill or at least blow a flash


----------



## Didi (Jan 27, 2014)

Just saw No Country for Old Men


Felt like I'm still a bit too plebby moviewise to properly appreciate it
Did like it though, it was good, very tense. Very good acting by everyone. And dat antagonist dayum. Scary fella.

Kinda shite though that all the characters had a heavy accent AND mumbled. I mean, ofc it fits for the area. But still, made it hard to understand some dialogue especially if you're not a native speaker. Just couldn't understand some things because of it.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 27, 2014)

4N said:


> just gonna say the best song on the heist is same love. by far.



Even I didn't care for this song.


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2014)

4/1/10 on a taric jungle atm,  mad funny....

edit: 5/1


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 27, 2014)

αce said:


> you fucking scumbag



Well, I lost.

Went 8-1 at some point but the top lane Poppy was fed beyond belief so I got wrecked.


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2014)

finished 7/3/22

lmao

TARIC OP


----------



## VoDe (Jan 27, 2014)

omg

Amumu is so awesome


----------



## OS (Jan 27, 2014)

Listening to Good Kidd MADD city album. Pretty good, but people are definitely overreacting. And he needs to get rid of the auto tune songs.


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2014)

Yo found them


Chie Satonaka- Me
Yukiko- K of JK cosplay
Rise- Byndogehk cosplay
Naoto- Sarah Fong cosplay


----------



## OS (Jan 27, 2014)

RemChu said:


> Yo found them
> 
> 
> Chie Satonaka- Me
> ...



what is this?


----------



## Maerala (Jan 27, 2014)

Should be starting ranked soon. I kinda wanna just link my match history and ask for top but I don't wanna seem like a douche and if I fail it'd be embarrassing.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 27, 2014)

Just ask for top why do you think linking your match history is needed

And as you said, if you fail..
Had a Kayle who bragged about being a god Kayle and linked us a match history with SOME good games. Went 2-13 ingame. So yeah.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 27, 2014)

Well I asked Infamy how he constantly kept getting top lane Trynd in every single ranked game, and he just said he linked his match history and they let him have it. I'm like wot.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 27, 2014)

gl

i heard placements are even more toxic than ever


----------



## OS (Jan 27, 2014)

4N said:


> gl
> 
> i heard placements are even more toxic than ever



You've prolly heard wrong.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 27, 2014)

My rise from Silver 2 to Diamond 5 i got top 90% (or whatever role i wanted) of the time. Just ask nicely and you are good to go. If the first pick is an asshole he will go top despite your match history


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 27, 2014)

Xerath is going to have special interactions with Syndra and Thresh


----------



## Guiness (Jan 27, 2014)

OS said:


> You've prolly heard wrong.



<did his placements already
<checks reddit daily
<have friends who are doing placements and complain about it

nah... i think i heard right


----------



## Sansa (Jan 27, 2014)

>1st promo game for B1
>Some dumb cunt Ezreal decides he's going to play on his college wifi and d/c every 5 seconds


----------



## Chausie (Jan 27, 2014)

Maerala said:


> Well I asked Infamy how he constantly kept getting top lane Trynd in every single ranked game, and he just said he linked his match history and they let him have it. I'm like wot.



Tell them that top is your best and most preferred role

works with me and support, people who called support first and are a higher pick than me sometimes give it up so i can supp instead


----------



## Chaos (Jan 27, 2014)

top or feed


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 27, 2014)

I lost the game for us by dying.

So sad cause Thresh called worth.

Holy shit though it felt good denying Nasus all game, he had 400 stacks at 48 minutes.

Hady sucks.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 27, 2014)

Fuck me.

Had to go to the dentist. They had us all scheduled differently with my mom and my siblings. From 12:47 - 2: 33 I sat in the lobby. Absolutely nothing to do. I'd rather gauge my eyes out.

Never again.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 27, 2014)

trying to apply to college, but they have a bug where people can't enter their pps numbers if they have a two letter combination

so i was given a fake one to use where they would edit it their side to my actual one when it went through

only the fake one doesn't work either

takes like a week for people to respond to emails in this country. impossible to get anything done fast


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow chausie best of luck getting them to work


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> Fuck me.
> 
> Had to go to the dentist. They had us all scheduled differently with my mom and my siblings. From 12:47 - 2: 33 I sat in the lobby. Absolutely nothing to do. I'd rather gauge my eyes out.
> 
> Never again.


I always get boners at the dentist. 
hawt woman with their hands in my mouth.

YES PLEASE(hearing i have great teeth is a plus too)


Chausie said:


> trying to apply to college, but they have a bug where people can't enter their pps numbers if they have a two letter combination
> 
> so i was given a fake one to use where they would edit it their side to my actual one when it went through
> 
> ...



Come to school in the northeast? we got the best schools in the u.s


----------



## Chausie (Jan 27, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> Wow chausie best of luck getting them to work



got till september anyway, so i'm sure it will be sorted

it's just a pain as i prefer to get stuff like this done asap



RemChu said:


> Come to school in the northeast? we got the best schools in the u.s



pfff! why'd i wanna go to the US, eh?!



it's not really feasible for me to move across the atlantic just for college


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 27, 2014)

some people do it anyway tho

I couldn't stand being that far from home for so long. I don't mind living in a dorm an hour or so from where I live but across the atlantic? nah.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm not on about university btw guys!

Just below that!


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2014)

OS said:


> what is this?


persona 4 cosplayy


----------



## Maerala (Jan 27, 2014)

Starting out well.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 27, 2014)

[youtube]x_Cg06K21sQ[/youtube]

l0l


----------



## Guiness (Jan 27, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> [youtube]x_Cg06K21sQ[/youtube]
> 
> l0l



wtf did i jsut watch


----------



## OS (Jan 27, 2014)

4N said:


> wtf did i jsut watch



I think this started on Alex Ich's stream and he was surprised too.


----------



## OS (Jan 27, 2014)

fyi getting over a cold is fuckin horrible.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 27, 2014)

4N said:


> wtf did i jsut watch



wonder if you can do it with other abilities


----------



## OS (Jan 27, 2014)

NSFW


You're probably going to see it soon on reddit anyway

[youtube]eZQoymJYlgY[/youtube]


----------



## Didi (Jan 27, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> [youtube]x_Cg06K21sQ[/youtube]
> 
> l0l



awww yeah Wily Castle Stage 2, love that vidya song


----------



## Morglay (Jan 27, 2014)

OS said:


> NSFW
> 
> 
> You're probably going to see it soon on reddit anyway
> ...



Yi


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 27, 2014)

OS said:


> NSFW
> 
> 
> You're probably going to see it soon on reddit anyway
> ...



it should've lasted longer

:G :G :G


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 27, 2014)

oh my god I just noticed the yi

..........


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2014)

You fucking degenerates reported.


----------



## OS (Jan 27, 2014)

Also, this. I don't know how accurate it is but it made me laugh.

Naruto related






I give Kishi a lot of shit but those Susanoo designs are pretty cool.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 27, 2014)

OS said:


> Also, this. I don't know how accurate it is but it made me laugh.
> 
> Naruto related
> 
> ...



this is fcking gold


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 27, 2014)

OS said:


> Also, this. I don't know how accurate it is but it made me laugh.
> 
> Naruto related
> 
> ...



Where did you find this :rofl


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 27, 2014)

[youtube]Xw1C5T-fH2Y[/youtube]


----------



## OS (Jan 27, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> Where did you find this :rofl



Somewhere on the forum




Idk if i ever posted this. Kinda NSFW for like one panel but she's in a bikini. It's pretty funny. Sending a direct link because it has annotations for translation.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 27, 2014)

[youtube]PKffm2uI4dk[/youtube]

i love these


----------



## αce (Jan 27, 2014)

that madara picture was a konoha library thread


----------



## αce (Jan 27, 2014)

that cat diary is so accurate holy shit
whoever made that is genius


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 27, 2014)

no your a genius


----------



## OS (Jan 27, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> Where did you find this :rofl





Lord Genome said:


> no your a genius



you're*


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 27, 2014)

Currently obsessed with teemo. He's so good right now!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 27, 2014)

PoohManDu's Condition said:
			
		

> As for his condition, Poohmandu (PMD) said that he was involved in an electrocution accident during third grade. After this incident he has been experiencing pain in his chest starting from his middle school years. When describing the nature of his pain, PMD mentioned that his chest would feel as if he was drowning. At one point the pain was so severe that he even feared for his life.
> 
> Unfortunately, none of the many doctors he sought out could diagnose his condition accurately, which is why he was required to fulfill his mandatory military duty (presumably without any significant incidents).
> 
> ...



Pls feel better


----------



## Kahvehane (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 28, 2014)

I really want to see more Diana being played since so many people play Yasuo right now.  Think she fucks him up tbh.


----------



## Nim (Jan 28, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]-C3jxoV-tSc[/YOUTUBE]

Uhh I like that


----------



## Maerala (Jan 28, 2014)

2-2 so far 

Bot lanes are heavy mang


----------



## Chausie (Jan 28, 2014)

in a fit of morning madness, i am failing the rest of my placements

idk why i play support, some adcs are just depressing to watch


----------



## Didi (Jan 28, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lyKxKn_WsE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nim (Jan 28, 2014)

Chausie said:


> in a fit of morning madness, i am failing the rest of my placements
> 
> idk why i play support, some adcs are just depressing to watch



Had a game like that too right now xD just ignored her (Cait) and helped the rest of the team. Worked out.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 28, 2014)

nah they aint said anything to me, it's more watching their life choices that makes me sad!


----------



## Nim (Jan 28, 2014)

No, I mean I ignored her in fights  didn't help her and stuff since she just backed off all the time for no reason and started attacking when she was the only one alive. So I just helped the rest of the team instead of her. Then she was the only one dying (how the hell do I write that word D: ) and the rest of us carried.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Chausie said:


> in a fit of morning madness, i am failing the rest of my placements
> 
> idk why i play support, some adcs are just depressing to watch




Play annie sup and get double kills,
carry the team with op aoe stuns.

you can usually get 2 off in a team fight, tibbers and the w shit.

and if they are all after u, they gonna waste their ults and shit or be too scared to intiate, ez win for ur team.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 28, 2014)

i need to main something other than support, it's hard to rely on an adc

should be easy to play something i'm not good at when i'm bronze


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 28, 2014)

When you are ADC, you are reliant on your Support

When you are jungle, you are reliant on your laners not going 0-2 before you finish your first clear, as well as being able to follow up on your ganks

When you are mid, you are reliant on your laners not feeding so you could actually help them out

When you are top you are reliant on your jungler to snowball bot/bot lane to win to have a chance of winning.



It's not much better in other roles


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

hi im fizz


----------



## Chausie (Jan 28, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 





ok 

5/5 w/l

surprisingly, i am silver 4 again

maybe i will stay here forever

so surprised i didn't get bronze

though i will miss being a pearl of zed


----------



## Nim (Jan 28, 2014)

yay congrats Chausie :d


----------



## Nim (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm so proud of myself pek even did more damage than our lee and he did a lot


And those kills were NOT killsteals, Vae


----------



## Nim (Jan 28, 2014)

Exhaust also reduces spell damage right? (wow I don't know anything :c )


----------



## Chausie (Jan 28, 2014)

nice one nim!

just had a janna game, went 0/2/25, she is too much fun!

and exh reduces damage by 30% and attack speed by 50%


----------



## Darth (Jan 28, 2014)

k, listing mids who are currently better than bjergsen. help me out people.

Faker
Ryu
Dade
ggoong
nagne
PaWn
CoCo

K. DONE WITH THE KOREAN LIST. 

MOVING ON. 

xPeke
Alex Ich
Froggen

DAT'S EUROPE. 

I don't know shit about LPL this season but i'm assuming Uzi might be a better mid? Haven't seen him play so I dunno.


----------



## Didi (Jan 28, 2014)

Played with someone with a challenger border in ARAM 


Still lost 
fucking jayce/lux


----------



## Darth (Jan 28, 2014)

i actually played with a bot lane that had the two season 1 challenger icons. I was expecting them to hella carry.

but instead they fed like hell and did stupid shit. 

clearly bought accounts tbh. They played worse than most silvers i've seen.


----------



## Didi (Jan 28, 2014)

This one when I said his border was tight he actually replied 'ebay'


but I think he just didn't want me to get my hopes up

cuz he played rather well

and is challenger in 3v3 (I know but still) and diamond 2 in soloq atm, still climbing from the looks of it


----------



## Nim (Jan 28, 2014)

sdlfjsdklf had a 4vs5 game.. and we were winning! but no... two of our mates didn't want to "waste time" and just surrender. Instead of trying a little bit more and actually winning. They started running through jungle on their own, getting caught and begging for surrender. sigh


----------



## Guiness (Jan 28, 2014)

Darth said:


> k, listing mids who are currently better than bjergsen. help me out people.
> 
> Faker
> Ryu
> ...



you named only of the bigshots or popular mids 

overpow seems to be on a warpath right now. he seems like someone to pay attention to.

and i'd say shiphtur is equal to bjergsen.


----------



## Didi (Jan 28, 2014)

You always hype shiphtur the whole goddamn time


I mean, he's talented for sure, but imo he has yet to really show it in the big games


All talk/promise, no deliverance


----------



## Darth (Jan 28, 2014)

4N said:


> you named only of the bigshots or popular mids
> 
> overpow seems to be on a warpath right now. he seems like someone to pay attention to.
> 
> and i'd say shiphtur is equal to bjergsen.



wat?

no. i named the ten midlaners I THINK are better than Bjergsen. Anyone not named is IMO not better. Which includes Shiphtur and Overpow.


----------



## Didi (Jan 28, 2014)

I think SSong is also arguably better


----------



## Darth (Jan 28, 2014)

Didi said:


> I think SSong is also arguably better



I disagree. All of Ssong's champions phased out in season 3. He's a sub for a reason. His Karthus, Ryze, Jayce, and Eve are decent. And his kennen is k. His Syndra is probably his best champion and imo still not as good as Bjerg's. 

Ssong isn't on the list. You're behind the times Didi.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 28, 2014)

Darth said:


> k, listing mids who are currently better than bjergsen. help me out people.
> 
> Faker
> Ryu
> ...



The bolded ones are questionable, very questionable.

Overpow is better than Froggen from what I've seen so far.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 28, 2014)

it is so hard to die as janna in silver games. 

so fast with a slow, shield and knockup if they catch up to you


----------



## Didi (Jan 28, 2014)

Darth said:


> I disagree. All of Ssong's champions phased out in season 3. He's a sub for a reason. His Karthus, Ryze, Jayce, and Eve are decent. And his kennen is k. His Syndra is probably his best champion and imo still not as good as Bjerg's.
> 
> Ssong isn't on the list. You're behind the times Didi.



Eh, I guess you're right. Forgot how long it has been since I watched him play, just remembered that he really impressed me again that time.


----------



## OS (Jan 28, 2014)

Dade better than bjergsen? C'mon. At least bjergsen is consistent and has a large champ pool.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 28, 2014)

what was the formula for determining your place in ranked after the reset?

n+1200/2, right? n being your rank/elo at the reset

but riot said that was false, didn't they?


----------



## VoDe (Jan 28, 2014)

Vae said:


> The bolded ones are questionable, very questionable.
> 
> Overpow is better than Froggen from what I've seen so far.



i think Bjergsen is better than Froggen

also i agree that xPeke, Alex Ich and Overpow are all better than Bjergsen or Froggen


----------



## VoDe (Jan 28, 2014)

oh yeah Nightblue3 is now TSM sub


----------



## Guiness (Jan 28, 2014)

Didi said:


> You always hype shiphtur the whole goddamn time
> 
> 
> I mean, he's talented for sure, but imo he has yet to really show it in the big games
> ...



Its pretty hard to carry a team like coast. No one spoonfeeds shiphtur plays;he has got to make them on his own. Not to mention zion almost always goes the carry route because their bot lane and jungle are the weakest links on the team.

I agree with you that he has proved nothing but I'd like to see how the burgerking would fare playing with coast.


----------



## Didi (Jan 28, 2014)

Yeah but he doesn't make that many plays though

Zion makes plays way more often, Shipthur only occasionally


I dunno, I think he's good and talented, but not nearly as good as you make him out to be. He's above Coast's level though, you're right in that aspect, and I would like to see him grow more or just his teammates getting better / getting new better teammates.


----------



## αce (Jan 28, 2014)

nagne's gragas play at worlds was better than any gragas play i've seen from anyone
including faker

which is why skt t1 starting banning it as the series went on


----------



## αce (Jan 28, 2014)

also i'm lost in regards to LPL as well but cool was amazing


----------



## Didi (Jan 28, 2014)

Yeah Cool is better than Bjergsen probably


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 28, 2014)

Played a car game, mom was watching me play.

Force her to play after going around the track at full speed no crashes, explain the simple controls.

She crashes after 5 meters at 50 km/h.

Good thing she doesn't have a license IRL


----------



## Guiness (Jan 28, 2014)

Didi said:


> Yeah but he doesn't make that many plays though
> 
> Zion makes plays way more often, Shipthur only occasionally
> 
> ...



Well you'd be hard pressed to find another midlaner who comes close to bjergsen right now. 

Hai and scarra seem capable but thats about it.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 28, 2014)

Vae said:


> Played a car game, mom was watching me play.
> 
> Force her to play after going around the track at full speed no crashes, explain the simple controls.
> 
> ...



What a dick. U planned that


----------



## Cronos (Jan 28, 2014)

hai isn't that good imo
link > hai


----------



## αce (Jan 28, 2014)

link more consistent than doublelift
sadly nien is giving me cancer tho


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 28, 2014)

4N said:


> What a dick. U planned that



You know me, I like seeing people fail


----------



## Maerala (Jan 28, 2014)

We should lynch Vae imo

His mom is the nicest person


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 28, 2014)

You've never even spoken to my mother.

The closest anyone has gotten to speaking to my mom is Hady.

So shut your face.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 28, 2014)

I can see it in her face. How she ever had a devil child like you is beyond me.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 28, 2014)

Maerala said:


> I can see it in her face. How she ever had a devil child like you is beyond me.



Devil child? Looooooool

Adrian pls  u sound like an old lady


----------



## OS (Jan 28, 2014)

αce said:


> link more consistent than doublelift
> sadly nien is giving me cancer tho



The sufferings of a clg fan. 





Hai is mediocre. Matter of fact besides balls and metros id say they are all solid at least but their team fight strength is top notch. Fanatic too based on their shot all logic


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 28, 2014)

The anti-christ is always born from a nice person in movies.

Reality is the same.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 28, 2014)

OS said:


> The sufferings of a clg fan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fnatic actually has world class laners tho. All of them.

C9 has better rotations tho, imo. Fnatic vs c9 will become a staple match up in the future, if it hasn't already.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 28, 2014)

Wtf did Creaton barrier for after knowing he was dead..


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 28, 2014)

Lol Millenium struggling with some random Brazilian team


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 28, 2014)

I find Hai is only good with his limited champs such as Zed and Kha. He still needs to improve his champion pool otherwise. His Riven is pretty shit, I don't know why he keeps playing it.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 28, 2014)

BR confirmed for op scene

Afterall, they knew from the get go that mordekaiser was rly op.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 28, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I find Hai is only good with his limited champs such as Zed and Kha. He still needs to improve his champion pool otherwise. His Riven is pretty shit, I don't know why he keeps playing it.



Does gragas counter riven or is it only faker's riven that counters him?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 28, 2014)

4N said:


> Does gragas counter riven or is it only faker's riven that counters him?



Riven wins early as long you all in the Gragas or zone him with the damage early. (As you see what Faker did to Ryu and Dade...) 

Hai did do some damage early but it didn't zone him as much and Scarra was able to get an seeker's armguard + burst him at level 6.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 28, 2014)

Some creeper I've never seen before wanted in to our apartment building, didn't have the code or a small badge to open the door with.

I nope'd the fuck outta there, told him that if he doesn't have either of these things and I've never seen him before, I'm not opening the door.

He got so mad.

He looked really sketchy though, fat slob with greasy hair I've never seen, looks like a potential serial killer.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 28, 2014)

Maybe I'm just paranoid though.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 28, 2014)

Vae said:


> Maybe I'm just paranoid though.



Better paranoid than dead Vae. Or robbed. Or raped


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 28, 2014)

I mean, I don't go out often so maybe he moved in a little while ago.

But I've usually got a grasp of all the people who live in this area and I've NEVER seen this guy before from what I can remember.


----------



## Darth (Jan 28, 2014)

Didi said:


> Yeah but he doesn't make that many plays though
> 
> Zion makes plays way more often, Shipthur only occasionally
> 
> ...


Shiptur has consistently stayed in the #2 challenger spot behind Turtle. He definitely has the mechanics to back up his claim towards best mid laner NA, but in a 5v5 setting he's still lacking and is responsible for the occassional throw. 


OS said:


> Hai is mediocre. Matter of fact besides balls and metros id say they are all solid at least but their team fight strength is top notch. Fanatic too based on their shot all logic


Hai is a pretty damn good midlaner tbh. He's most likely the second best mid laner if not the third in NA. Not sure why you're underrating him tbh. His performance has been great for awhile now. 


Vae said:


> I mean, I don't go out often so maybe he moved in a little while ago.
> 
> But I've usually got a grasp of all the people who live in this area and I've NEVER seen this guy before from what I can remember.



You probably should have let him in the building lol.


----------



## Nim (Jan 28, 2014)

What if someone else opened the door for him and he knows which apartment is Vae's and if he's a real serial killer....


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 28, 2014)

If he really needed to get in the building and he ACTUALLY lives there, he can get it.

He had no reason to enter our apartment complex to begin with when he claims he lived in the other one, which I don't know the code for.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 28, 2014)

And my gut was screaming no, I follow my gut.


----------



## Darth (Jan 28, 2014)

you probably should have let him in tbh.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 28, 2014)

Darth said:


> Hai is a pretty damn good midlaner tbh. He's most likely the second best mid laner if not the third in NA. Not sure why you're underrating him tbh. His performance has been great for awhile now.
> 
> .



i actually think this as well, but only on his comfort champs. on anything else i wouldn't say he is mediocre but it could use work on.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 28, 2014)

Darth said:


> you probably should have let him in tbh.



Whatever you say dude, I don't trust random people I've never seen before.

There's a code and shit on the apartment complexes for a reason, if he actually lived here he would know it.


----------



## OS (Jan 28, 2014)

Darth said:


> Shiptur has consistently stayed in the #2 challenger spot behind Turtle. He definitely has the mechanics to back up his claim towards best mid laner NA, but in a 5v5 setting he's still lacking and is responsible for the occassional throw.
> 
> Hai is a pretty damn good midlaner tbh.* He's most likely the second best mid laner if not the third in NA.* Not sure why you're underrating him tbh. His performance has been great for awhile now.
> 
> ...



NA mid laners are not exactly something to compare to. Last years All Star was scarra, understandably, and he was bad at All Stars compared to everyone else. When Mancloud was against others in Worlds he was boy cumulus.  The best mid laner atm is Bjerg and he's EU.

Tl;dr- He's solid as a mid laner internationally but top in NA.


----------



## Nim (Jan 28, 2014)

I love Lulu so much <33 she's my favorite champ at the moment. Sure, you can't carry everything as support, but lulu has so many damn skills to save or kill xD that makes a lot easier


----------



## Darth (Jan 28, 2014)

OS said:


> NA mid laners are not exactly something to compare to. Last years All Star was scarra, understandably, and he was bad at All Stars compared to everyone else. When Mancloud was against others in Worlds he was boy cumulus.  The best mid laner atm is Bjerg and he's EU.
> 
> Tl;dr- He's solid as a mid laner internationally but top in NA.



not talking about bjergsen atm. reading comprehension op.

hai did pretty well against peke at worlds and at BotA. IMO he can play at the international level as well. 2nd best in NA atm counts for something.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 28, 2014)

Some thoughts, comments?
Would be appreciated!


----------



## Darth (Jan 28, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Some thoughts, comments?
> Would be appreciated!



I downvoted it for you.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 28, 2014)

OS said:


> NA mid laners are not exactly something to compare to. Last years All Star was scarra, understandably, and he was bad at All Stars compared to everyone else. When Mancloud was against others in Worlds he was boy cumulus.  The best mid laner atm is Bjerg and he's EU.
> 
> Tl;dr- He's solid as a mid laner internationally but top in NA.



you underestimate Hai tho. 

and one of the reasons why I hold Shiphtur over Mancloud is for the reason Mancloud needs a camp to get going(Meteos said this on stream a time. Saint also implied this while saying he thought Shiphtur was the best mid in NA before Bjergsen moved here), unless if opponent just plays legit badly. Actually, any mid laner at a pro level would need a gank or two to get ahead of their opponent because of the skill level being close but if Shiphtur can't get kills in lane, he will roam. Nintendude does not camp for shiphtur nor does he even gank for him a lot but what he will do is cover the lane and farm as Shiphtur roams and tries to make plays elsewhere along with Zion and a lot of Coast's strategy rides on this currently. If their botlane can become a force to be reckoned and not just flat out lose laning phase like half of the time, then CST can grow as a team for sure but the backs of Ship and Zion can only carry so much.

Mancloud so far in like all of the games would be content just farming and staying in lane, behind or ahead. He hasn't taken anything upon himself to help get his team ahead so this current split. People say he is in a slump but to me it seems like he hasn't adapted to the change within his own team yet.

And though he receives a lot of hate, Zuna has not been doing badly in the jungle as far as laning phase is concerned. In most of their games, he gets early advantages with solid ganks but its either in the top lane where it really doesn't matter or in the bot lane but throws it in the mid or late game. He has to work a lot on his map rotations and phase transitioning but he isn't terrible like people say he is. Its to be expected from someone who is still new to the role.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 28, 2014)

I can't upvote your thread because I think it's bullshit.

Riot are not sloppy compared to other companies, if anything it's the direct opposite.

I don't know how many other games you've played but Riot are totally up there at the top of the best companies in the gaming industry.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 28, 2014)

I didn't ask for upvotes, but thoughts/comments.

I don't remember exact names but playing multiple mmorpgs i recall them putting out a lot of work for how much smaller they've been as companies.

If Riot needs a month to create 1 fucking splash art

Fans have created a client they've claimed to be too hard and time consuming to make

Valve seems to create patches containing lot more whilst working on lot of other things. 


I am simply baffled that a company of such magnitude needs months for, example, balancing.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 28, 2014)

If after every patch there is a bug megathread on Reddit

And with that patch that 10 problems were fixed yet 100 more are introduced


I love Riot because they listen to their customers and you can hear all these great stories about Rioter at events and what not
They've made such a popular game for a reason

But i simply do not understand how they can need so much time for some things

X champion desperately needs balance changes
Nautilus's passive has been buffed to better represent his late game


Jesus just fix the main problem why are you doing other unnecessary shit.
Don't tell me that you haven't questioned at least sometime their balancing decisoning


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 28, 2014)

You severly underestimate the amount of people you need to work quickly.

Riot are VERY understaffed because they have high requirements.

Riot has what, around 450 employees at their main HQ? Blizzard and other companies have thousands of people.

Riot is still a new company, even if they're growing big fast they're still new in comparison to every other major game publisher/company.
Most of them have been around for more than 15 years now, Riot has what, 6?


----------



## Chausie (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't think they just mean drawing the splash when they create it

it's planning the splash, including the background which often holds hints and teasers to future skins and champions, it's then drawing it, then colouring, then 'polishing' or whatever it's called, then getting approval for it from whoever they need to. art department would need to work with other departments for this, and each department would have their own projects.

then waiting to release it, sometimes they may hold it back to release an updated splash with, say, a champion update or whatever

and then after they release an updated splash, you get all the whiney kids going 'OMG Y RIOT WASTE TIME ON SPLASH AND NOT ON THIS/THAT/THE OTHER THING'

and balancing will always take a while, they seem the type to want to observe and collect as much data as possible about an 'OP' champ before moving in and correcting. even then, they need to be careful to not over nerf. another thing is that they will have to try their best at balancing carefully due to the amount of money that goes through the pro scene

you point on dorans shield in the thread, they can't just go remove dorans shield as it affects support loads as well as top laners and some mid laners who get it as a more defensive start

client wise, i'm sure not too long ago there was a post on reddit about someone who made an unofficial client going to riot HQ to talk to them about it? i can't remember details

point is, they do work on things. they work on a large number of things whilst making sure to keep a good pro scene going and trying to keep a large number of millions of different players happy. 

it's not like they never update shit! it all gets done, eventually.

they aren't the biggest staff and are adding more staff all the time. I mean, they just recently got ghostcrawler. they wouldn't have been looking at him if they weren't interested in improving their balancing team(I presume that's where he's going again). 

they are constantly looking at ways to improve player experience, like the way that EU has been getting lag - they now post all the time and ask for help and information from people experiencing the lag. they are getting new whatever it is (servers?) to help deal with it. they are specifically hiring a lot more people to work from Dublin to help with EU issues and to communicate across to EU players. they are getting there.

things cant be rushed else you end up with a shoddy product!


----------



## Chausie (Jan 28, 2014)

that was a lot longer than i anticipated and i rambled a bit, sorry for that


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Pretty sure they said in a Q and A, that people working on skins doesn't interfere with content updates.

It shouldn't really....

and in that same Q & A said like most of their staff is for PR stuff for organizing tournaments and what not.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 28, 2014)

It doesn't, obviously.

Different teams work on different things, they don't affect each other.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 28, 2014)

i'm not saying that they do, i'm more saying that someone from skin concepts or new champions obviously tells someone creating the splash arts, else you wouldn't get hints and teasers of either in the background of splashes

 nim!


----------



## OS (Jan 28, 2014)

I may be too harsh on hai.


anyway, Koe no Katachi,

Read it

Love it.

Feel it.

Only 22 chaps so far. Been getting much praise. It's SoL.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 28, 2014)

Gogeta said:
			
		

> Don't tell me that you haven't questioned at least sometime their balancing decisoning



I question Riot's, Blizzard's, and every other game for their mechanics or balancing.

It doesn't really mean I'm right though.



			
				OS said:
			
		

> anyway, Koe no Katachi,
> 
> Read it
> 
> ...



I'm currently reading it. To be honest, I don't know how I feel about bullies. I wouldn't be as lenient as her. It is a good read for people who like the slice of life mangas.

Iris Zero is somewhat similar to Koe no Katachi but it's more... school life. Koe has more emotion involving the class and the girl while Iris is focusing the main character and eventually the romance of said main character with the girl main character.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I agree with the toplane stuff.

Ugh ~_~


----------



## OS (Jan 28, 2014)

el o el

[youtube]geZY_xziFV8[/youtube]


----------



## Nim (Jan 28, 2014)

Chausie said:


> nim!



omg pek
need to visit the cat island in japan one day btw


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 28, 2014)

TIL Troy Baker voiced Jayce.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 28, 2014)

gogetas thread removed l0l


----------



## Darth (Jan 28, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> gogetas thread removed l0l



I figured that was going to happen tbh.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 28, 2014)

Guess he didn't read the rules.


----------



## αce (Jan 28, 2014)

what was the thread about


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 28, 2014)

Wall of Text

@Chausie


*Spoiler*: __ 





Chausie said:


> I don't think they just mean drawing the splash when they create it
> 
> it's planning the splash, including the background which often holds hints and teasers to future skins and champions, it's then drawing it, then colouring, then 'polishing' or whatever it's called, then getting approval for it from whoever they need to. art department would need to work with other departments for this, and each department would have their own projects.



Far as i know only the art department works on that.

Also, when they did those Art videos (basically them creating the splash that was used ingame from 0 to done) on average it took them like 17/18 hours according to them. This is Darius/Rengar quality of splash arts.
This includes drawing and coloring it (digitally ofcourse)
Nothing was mentioned about sketches beforehand when the Rioter said that.
Just the splash art.



> then waiting to release it, sometimes they may hold it back to release an updated splash with, say, a champion update or whatever
> 
> and then after they release an updated splash, you get all the whiney kids going 'OMG Y RIOT WASTE TIME ON SPLASH AND NOT ON THIS/THAT/THE OTHER THING'



There is always going to be bitching and whining about everything from everyone. They can't satisfy everyone.



> and balancing will always take a while, they seem the type to want to observe and collect as much data as possible about an 'OP' champ before moving in and correcting. even then, they need to be careful to not over nerf. another thing is that they will have to try their best at balancing carefully due to the amount of money that goes through the pro scene



I fully understand your point, and they've used an argument to excuse them not doing anything about a champion's powers for a long time. It was basically so people could learn how to counterplay.
Maybe that would have some merit, but look at Kassadin. 90% ban rate. No one is bothered enough to face and lose against such an annoying game changing champion to maybe learn how to play against him one day.

And another point which i brought up - Kassadin's main issues are Silence and Mobility. Why aren't working on toning that down? They are completely changing the way he is played by making him an auto attacking champ (buffing his W), but they are not fixing his core issues. If anything, his Ultimate has even lower CD now.

They are changing Renekton's identity by making him from an early game champ to a late game one. Why? There is an outrage on reddit and forums but because THEY say so, because THEIR philosophy is such that there can't be snowballing early game? They will ruin the game because certain things don't mesh with their design philosophy which is far from perfect but they somehow seem oblivious to it. 




> you point on dorans shield in the thread, they can't just go remove dorans shield as it affects support loads as well as top laners and some mid laners who get it as a more defensive start



I am not saying that it should be just removed, i pointed out in that thread but i'll post it again.

In season 2, i didn't watch a buttload of tournaments but the few i did, none of them had a 1 vs 2 top. It was just 1v1, and it was a snowballing lane. 
But that's what made top lane what it was, the risk and the challenge is what made it so fun.

Then, they nerfed almost every bruiser pre-season/early season 3, so what happened? Jayce/1v2 lanes happened. Ranged were much superior for a while, even double ADC comps were run.

Doran's Shield was introduced to stop them. But now, every top laner gets it against pretty much everyone. Against Renekton, Garen, Riven you still get Doran's Shield, just because it's so good.

If Doran's Shield's main purpose was to give champions a fighting chance vs AA based champions, why do i see mid laners take it vs. Mages? 
I saw Katarina the other day take it in LCS vs. Syndra was it? Someone like that. Point being is, it's far too good, and top lane is stale because both sides take it and the defensive masteries which reduce AA damage. Doran's Blade is much weaker in 1v1, in every aspect actually TBH. If you were to let top laner's just auto attack each other early on, it'd take 15 seconds for them to kill each other. 
It's much harder to snowball, much harder to actually inflict serious, lasting damage on the opponent. They just heal it all up. It's not fun when you realize your attacks just get healed up due to stupidly high HP regen. You are much better off farming for late game, opponent doesn't have a high chance of killing you anyway.



> client wise, i'm sure not too long ago there was a post on reddit about someone who made an unofficial client going to riot HQ to talk to them about it? i can't remember details



Yes, i know, and i point that out. This girl managed to make a new, better client in her free time but Riot themselves have stated that THEY are unable to create a new client. That it would be way too much time and resource consuming, which this girl has proven isn't.
Are they calling her in to talk about it since their top payed team couldn't do it?

How can she create a new client but they apparently couldn't?



> point is, they do work on things. they work on a large number of things whilst making sure to keep a good pro scene going and trying to keep a large number of millions of different players happy.
> 
> it's not like they never update shit! it all gets done, eventually.
> 
> ...



I know, they are working on many things. I didn't mention anything about EU being laggy cause i know they are working on a new database or w/e in Amsterdam. 

A person on NA even made a thread about all the things that they've said will be done



2 Skarner skins were mentioned to be on the way 2 years ago. Renekton's skin is finally finished. 
Darius's Woad King skin was apparently worked at for months too, apparently the first version (which IMO was very good) was not up to their standards.

I know they have a lot of things planned. I know that EVENTUALLY, a lot of shit will come. But i just dislike the way they handle some things. They got the Scorched Renekton skin on PBE, made some changes, dumped it for a year. Why start it if they don't have time to finish it? 

Zac goes rampant for months, a huge ban or pick for both SoloQ and competitive, and only then do they nerf him (If he is being perma picked for even a month and nothing significant is changed about anything else, be it turret, item or champions, do you really need to let him go for 3 more months before you decide it's time?).

Some things are far too dragged on and/or half assed, and it pisses me off.
Thanks for the comment ^.^





It's deleted wat

I can still visit it, comment and i have the option to remove it if i want to
How do i check


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 28, 2014)

The author can still see it even when it gets deleted.


----------



## Nim (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm silver 1 now <3
My last game was a 6/0/6 with Ziggs match *-* I was awesome


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 28, 2014)

And Gogeta, 17-18 hours on a splash art in Darius/Rengar quality isn't exactly weird, if anything that's fucking impressive.

It takes a long time to make good pictures, people change things in them ALL the time.

Pictures that are detailed usually go up to 40+ hours.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 28, 2014)

Vae said:


> The author can still see it even when it gets deleted.



Oh really? I guess ill contact the mods. Didn't see any reason for deletion.



Vae said:


> And Gogeta, 17-18 hours on a splash art in Darius/Rengar quality isn't exactly weird, if anything that's fucking impressive.
> 
> It takes a long time to make good pictures, people change things in them ALL the time.
> 
> Pictures that are detailed usually go up to 40+ hours.



I never said 17/18 hours is weird.

Fuck i create shit thats much worse and i can understand that these things take time.
I am not bitching at them needing that much time. Even triple that time it'd still be really, really good.

But a month? I just can't see it. The quality has undoubtedly improved since then, but i don't think at all it's improved to the extent that they'd need so much more time to make it. I just don't see it. I am not going "well that certainly took a month to make" when i see  their latest splash arts, it's just not clicking.

Even if we ignore the fact that they've expanded and just take into consideration that only 1 person works on a single splash art, it's still astounding to me.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 28, 2014)

When they say a splash art takes a month, it's obvious they're not spending that entire month focused on one splash art.

I'm 99% certain they have other projects they work with on a daily basis too, including other splash arts.
You'd burn yourself out if you focused on only 1 project.

It's 1 month, not 1 month worth of work hours.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 28, 2014)

I realize you're not familiar with concept of work and how you juggle different things at the same time, it's not like school where in a specific subject you only focus on one thing for weeks on out.

You'll understand when you grow up and get a job after school.


----------



## Nim (Jan 28, 2014)

Successful day :3 *going to play some Animal Crossing now*


----------



## αce (Jan 28, 2014)

well then
in other news
well....there is no other news


but moving on pls


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Vae said:


> I realize you're not familiar with concept of work and how you juggle different things at the same time, it's not like school where in a specific subject you only focus on one thing for weeks on out.
> 
> You'll understand when you grow up and get a job after school.


wow burn

;x


----------



## Darth (Jan 28, 2014)

Vae said:


> You'll understand when you grow up and get a job after school.



>Implying you've grown up and or have a job.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 28, 2014)

Well obviously they dont work 12h/day every day for a month on it but

Thats what i dislike, they start many projects while their old ones are not ready

Renekton's skin wasn't ready but they just fucking abandoned it for a year
Rengar needed like 6 months (excluding preparation for S4 cause the Rioter working on him was needed for that said preparation) to have a stable, finished kit (that would only need number changes). Why not put a team and finish it.

As you said maybe they have multiple projects they are working on, but holy fucking hell, as it was shown in the thread on NA that i psoted, look how many fucking things they have on the list to do, FOR NOW. If they start at them all and work bit by bit, we might as well get those changes in 2016.
I just don't like that work etiquette. I feel like they half ass things sometimes. That's just me though.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

yea they probably procrastinate,

not surprised.


----------



## OS (Jan 28, 2014)

in other news sculpting is fun and challenging.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 28, 2014)

But yeah i agree, lets change the subject

Ill deff rise from D5 this season


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 28, 2014)

Darth said:


> >Implying you've grown up and or have a job.



I've had multiple jobs


----------



## OS (Jan 28, 2014)

Have had and only ever needed 2 jobs. Connections op.


----------



## Nim (Jan 28, 2014)

Never worked  except for some little one-week-jobs as school projects


----------



## αce (Jan 28, 2014)

> I've had multiple jobs



yeah but "growing up and getting a job" implies you're providing for yourself with said job


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 28, 2014)

Huh, David Wenham is the voice of Lee Sin.

And the voice of Arthas Menethil in Warcraft voiced Rengar, Renekton, Kog'Maw and Lucian

EDIT: David Wenham played Faramir in LotR for anyone who doesn't recognize the name.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 28, 2014)

OS said:


> el o el
> 
> [youtube]geZY_xziFV8[/youtube]



hahahahaaaa. brilliant

I actually liked that movie


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 28, 2014)

Yay 76 points, 4 wins in a row!

Last game though was so retarded


Enemy Katarina at lvl 4 comes bot lane
Lvl 4 enemy bot lane goes to roam

All of my wats


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 28, 2014)

who were you playing that game?


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 28, 2014)

Mouse mouse

The MMR has got to have been negative 100 at least 
That game was crazy


----------



## Maerala (Jan 28, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> TIL Troy Baker voiced Jayce.



rly? He voices one of the main GW2 characters.

He foyne too


----------



## OS (Jan 28, 2014)

Colombian hotdogs the besto.


Anyone else try them?


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 28, 2014)

Now I'm hungry :G


----------



## Guiness (Jan 28, 2014)

lunar revel has finally begun!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 28, 2014)

I keep buying RP forgetting that there's a limit for gifting -_-


----------



## OS (Jan 28, 2014)

Not sure what to buy. The skins are forever but i feel like i should get them now. Not so sure about wards.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 28, 2014)

> Hello, fans. Today, we are sorry to have to say goodbye.
> 
> Cpt Jack, HelioS, MakNooN and Ganked by Mom have opted not to re-sign with CJ ENTUS under mutual agreement with the team.
> 
> Thank them for their work and dedication, we hope to see more of their work in the future. Thank you fans for your ongoing support, we will keep on try our best.



WOoooooooow. Also Cpt.Jack is now in Jin Air GreenWings Stealth.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 28, 2014)

OS said:


> Not sure what to buy. The skins are forever but i feel like i should get them now. Not so sure about wards.



Season 3 wards look really nice. Good buy imo.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 28, 2014)

OS said:


> Not sure what to buy. The skins are forever but i feel like i should get them now. Not so sure about wards.



Only the Diana skin is going to stay in the store, because she only has one other skin like haunted zyra and officer vi.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

OS said:


> Not sure what to buy. The skins are forever but i feel like i should get them now. Not so sure about wards.


That riven ......


----------



## Guiness (Jan 28, 2014)

got myself that diana and riven skin 
<3


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 28, 2014)

4N said:


> got myself that diana and riven skin
> <3



u money whore. never gave me anything for bday too even tho u said u wud


----------



## Guiness (Jan 28, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> u money whore. never gave me anything for bday too even tho u said u wud



wat

didnt it pop up for u????

rito plz


----------



## OS (Jan 28, 2014)

Whatever. Bought the year of the horse bundle. Was less since I had the champs anyway. Just gotta deposit my check tomorrow to make myself feel better and get my money back from someone.


I think it's stupid that Riot has yet to release a Chinese Dragon shyvana skin.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Bunch of communist skins.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 29, 2014)

OS said:


> Not sure what to buy. The skins are forever but i feel like i should get them now. Not so sure about wards.



I'm thinking of getting the Year of the Dragon Bundle, and I am definitely getting the Gone Ward skin, it is so far the only ward skin that I have instantly liked. I have a Deadfall ward skin, because I like plants, but it hardly feels planty. I was also born in the year of the Horse so the symbol on the gong fits perfectly.

Also which Icon did you guys vote for? I voted for Path of Truth.


----------



## OS (Jan 29, 2014)

The tryndamere one. Because America.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 29, 2014)

reading RapidStar's interview on reddit



> CJ Entus has a strict "no relationships" polic. However if you win a tourney you can date people. That's how I was able to date her. Flame was able to date after winning IEM, but he surprisingly didn't want to date anyone. I recommended he see my girlfriend's friend but he declined saying "I like girls that make my heart flutter"




haha, stay classy flame


----------



## Maerala (Jan 29, 2014)

He's just gay.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 29, 2014)

Bioness said:


> I'm thinking of getting the Year of the Dragon Bundle, and I am definitely getting the Gone Ward skin, it is so far the only ward skin that I have instantly liked. I have a Deadfall ward skin, because I like plants, but it hardly feels planty. I was also born in the year of the Horse so the symbol on the gong fits perfectly.
> 
> Also which Icon did you guys vote for? I voted for Path of Truth.



I also voted for that the Path of Truth.

Got the horse bundle even though I think Riven is a piece of shit champion. That Diana one <3


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 29, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> WOoooooooow. Also Cpt.Jack is now in Jin Air GreenWings Stealth.



Well, that's going to be interesting.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 29, 2014)

Seraphoenix said:


> I also voted for that the Path of Truth.
> 
> Got the horse bundle even though I think Riven is a piece of shit champion. That Diana one <3



You could have just bought the Diana skin for 975, why'd you get a bundle?


----------



## OS (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 29, 2014)

Vae said:


> You could have just bought the Diana skin for 975, why'd you get a bundle?



Because I only needed to purchase 400 rp to get the bundle and I'm a sucker for legacy skins. They're good skins, I just really dislike Riven.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 29, 2014)

Meh, they'll be back next year. I just got the Riven one, the Diana one I really like, but then I realized I already own her only other skin and I haven't been playing her as much as I used to.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 29, 2014)

They're not legacy skins though.

Every Lunar Revel skin so far has been permanent.

Or did they change that this year?


----------



## Maerala (Jan 29, 2014)

Only Lunar Goddess Diana is permanent in the store this year.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 29, 2014)

Well that's fucking bullshit, the best skin isn't permanent?

Fuck you Riot.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 29, 2014)

Umm the best skin is permanent.

Come at me.


----------



## Nim (Jan 29, 2014)

Does matchmade game mean I have to queue up with 4 others or is SoloQueue enough to get the icons? xD


----------



## Nim (Jan 29, 2014)

> The Year of the Horse Icon: To earn this icon, you must play and win a game in a matchmade queue. Custom games do not count, but you do not have to play with friends to earn the Year of the Horse Icon. Games against AI or “bot” opponents will not count.
> 
> Icon of Lunar Goddess Diana: To earn this icon, you must enter a matchmade queue (not a custom game) with at least one friend and finish two games on Twisted Treeline or the Crystal Scar (Dominion game-mode). Games against AI or “bot” opponents will not count.
> 
> ...



Okay found it already xD

And definitely getting that Lantern Ward Skin <3


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 29, 2014)

Bioness said:


> Umm the best skin is permanent.
> 
> Come at me.



Nope, Riven skin is better with more details.

The Diana skin is really simple outside of the spell animation changes.

BUT THAT'S JUST IMO.


----------



## Nim (Jan 29, 2014)

The Diana Skin is awesome <3


----------



## Nim (Jan 29, 2014)

I want to play some arams and dominions later! Join me then pls :3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm actually starting to like ARAM.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 29, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'm actually starting to like ARAM.



Welcome to the dark side 



> The Year of the Horse Icon: To earn this icon, you must play and win a game in a matchmade queue. Custom games do not count, but you do not have to play with friends to earn the Year of the Horse Icon. Games against AI or ?bot? opponents will not count.
> 
> Icon of Lunar Goddess Diana: To earn this icon, you must enter a matchmade queue (not a custom game) with at least one friend and finish two games on Twisted Treeline or the Crystal Scar (Dominion game-mode). Games against AI or ?bot? opponents will not count.
> 
> ...



Wtf these are dumb. I just have to play premades for a few hours and ill get all of them. No challenge at all :G also lol the first one, you just have to win any game.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 29, 2014)

1000th POOOOSSTTT

I'd like to thank you all for keeping me coming back to this forum <3


----------



## Nim (Jan 29, 2014)

Wasn't it always NOT challenging to get the icons? Most of the time it's "buy a skin" or "gift a skin"


----------



## Darth (Jan 29, 2014)

Lunar Revel is always my favorite event every year 

Anyone feel like doing gift exchanges? I know one of you wants to gift me that Riven skin.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 29, 2014)

slowly but surely


----------



## Chausie (Jan 29, 2014)

yay we can be silver 4 buddies now


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2014)

I've come to the realization, I hate this fucking game.


----------



## Darth (Jan 29, 2014)

RemChu said:


> I've come to the realization, I hate this fucking game.



iz wat u get for playing timo support. 

also wtf twin shadows? pls.


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2014)

Darth said:


> iz wat u get for playing timo support.
> 
> also wtf twin shadows? pls.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 29, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _ranked dairies!_ 





i forgot how op the control nami has in teamfights is, didn't even matter that vayne got fed loads off the jinx, with yasuo and myself, she couldn't do much in teamfights

i hadn't played her in ages! only picked her cause yasuo. great fun!


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2014)

Hahaha this site is so amazing, again a hilarious article

" Riot to Investigate Allegations of Alliance Use of “Shotcalling” in Week 2"


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 29, 2014)

VoDe said:


> slowly but surely



Kayle ''this fucking elo hell''

8-10 with 177 CS at 31 minutes.

l0l.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 29, 2014)

Vae said:


> Kayle ''this fucking elo hell''
> 
> 8-10 with 177 CS at 31 minutes.
> 
> l0l.



i know right


----------



## Nim (Jan 29, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> 1000th POOOOSSTTT
> 
> I'd like to thank you all for keeping me coming back to this forum <3



congrats btw xD I'm working on it getting there too. Will probably only happen if I spam a lot.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 29, 2014)

Both Bleach and OP were good chapters this week.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 29, 2014)

I long for the day Shunsui and his Bankai are shown

Or Ukitake


Or anyone really


So long as Rukia/Hitsugaya aren't shown. pls.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 29, 2014)

Seraphoenix got me KT Rolser icon <3.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 29, 2014)

sera is too kind to exist, i swear


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 29, 2014)

He also got Hady the Riven skin apparently.

Super generous : >


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2014)

VoDe said:


> i know right


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2014)

also



whats with the all the rolling pussy in this thread.


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2014)

Also Vode, fuck now I need to rewatch fight club....
prob
like
my

favorite movies ever.


where is my mind


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2014)

p.s

i LOST ALL MY SUMMONER ICONS TODAY

TY RIOT

ty


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 29, 2014)

How did that happen


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 29, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

